#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-12
<snap-l> jrwren: I got the amiga running, but the mouse needs some work
<jrwren> :(
<snap-l> No worries
<snap-l> Heh, didn't realize there's a Michigan reference in Yes' "America"
<snap-l> "Kathy," I said, as we boarded the greyhound in Pittsburgh
<snap-l> "Michigan seems like a dream to me now
<snap-l> Took me four days to from Saginaw
<snap-l> They've all gone to look for America
<snap-l> All gone to look for America."
<snap-l> s/four days to from/ four days to hitchhike from
<snap-l> Apparently it's a Paul Simon song as well.
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/America_(Paul_Simon_song)
<rick_h_> morning
<brousch> is it?
<rick_h_> rumor has it
<Wolfger> oooh-hoo, rumor has it...
<Wolfger> </music>
<snap-l> Good morning
<Wolfger> That snap-l always has to go a step too far and prepend "good" to it....
<snap-l> Wolfger: Yep, I'm a rebel
<rick_h_> I thought we had to leave "good" off on Monday's on principle alone
<rick_h_> ooh, except we have to congrats greg-g!
<rick_h_> greg-g: pro tip...let them take the little guy to the nursery at night. We didn't take them up on it and ugh
<Wolfger> Oh, the baby was born? Congrats, greg-g
<Wolfger> and snap-l's Amiga was reborn?
<snap-l> Wolfger: Uh, no
<Wolfger> ...and snap-l didn't realize "America" was a Simon and Garfunkel tune? For shame.
<snap-l> Wolfger: I didn't relize that the Yes version was a cover.
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EReWi009IL4
<Wolfger> snap-l: No on the amiga? I just saw that you told jrwren you got it working.
<Wolfger> ok, enough scrollback. Need to live in the present.
<snap-l> Wolfger: It was in working condition
<snap-l> I "plugged it in"
<Wolfger> "I got the amiga running" implies a bit more that the ability to use a plug socket :-p
<snap-l> Wolfger: Perhaps
<snap-l> http://jalopnik.com/5866981/10-wheel-custom-buick-must-be-seen-to-be-believed/gallery/1
<snap-l> I shall buy this car and dub it "Gentoo"
<Wolfger> ++
<Wolfger> but, uh... if that's a buick, why does it have a Dodge grill?
<Wolfger> and a back end reminiscent of an El Camino?
<Wolfger> They're really stretching the definition of "Buick" here...
<snap-l> Wolfger: That's not all they're stretching the definition of
<snap-l> That many axles I believe is licensed as a commercial truck in Michigan.
<Wolfger> OK, now that I RTFA I see they've already addressed my concerns. :-p
<dzho> don't you hate it when that happens?
<dzho> nothing ruins a good grump like people addressing concerns
<Wolfger> Yeah, I would hate to pay the bridge/tunnel toll on that many axels
<snap-l> Wolfger: I asked the same question
<Wolfger> or the toll roads in ohio for that matter
<snap-l> Also, I don't think you could drive it in anything other than a straight line
<snap-l> not witout tearing the back tires to shreds.
<Wolfger> I wonder how many axles are powered
<rick_h_> front wheel drive
<rick_h_> sounds like ... 1
<Wolfger> I love German... The word for "internet user" is Internetnutzer
<Wolfger> which is entirely too appropriate
<snap-l> German: The Reeses Peanut Butter cup language
<snap-l> or the Red Green Duck Tape language, take your pick
<Wolfger> shut up, nutzer. :-)
<snap-l> lnutzer. :-P
<Wolfger> lol
<Wolfger> that doesn't quite translate
<rick_h_> http://functionsource.com/post/mugeda-drawing-shapes-in-the-cloud in reference to what it'll take to eventually replace flash
<rick_h_> sorry, in reference to the point I've made a number of times during death of flash discussions
<Wolfger> functionsource-- for having a website that refuses to display anything until you allow scripts to run
<Wolfger> <headdesk> http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/124533/will-it-hurt-my-reputation-if-i-dont-deliver-what-im-expected-to
<Wolfger> A: "What do *you* think?"
<snap-l> programmers.se, where every question can be honestly answered by "What do you think?"
<Wolfger> Heh. Not every question, but a lot of them.
<snap-l> Yeah, there's a few that are honest-to-god cud-chewers.
<Wolfger> But whenever I find a question that I feel is a good question on there, I have the impulse to migrate it to Stack Overflow....
<snap-l> But most of them are essentially procrastination.
<Wolfger> reason: "this is a good question, so doesn't belong here"
<snap-l> rick_h_: That Mugeda is pretty interesting
<snap-l> rick_h_: Did you bring up the tool?
<rick_h_> yea, not quite replacement for adobe flash editor, but that's what's going to be needed to kill off flash
<rick_h_> tools
<snap-l> Oh, absolutely.
<snap-l> We have the wood, and the idea of what we want to build, now it's time to get the right tools.
<Wolfger> oh geez, here we go with the woodworking metaphor.... ;-)
<snap-l> http://ebb.org/bkuhn/blog/2011/11/24/google-plus.html <- Just one question, and one question only...
<snap-l> ... so, do you use a telephone? :)
<snap-l> I mean, you don't "own" the infrastructure
<snap-l> and they use proprietary codecs
<Wolfger> my freetardation senses are tingling...
<snap-l> I think I'm going to write a parody post.
<krondor> Hell, do you use the internet?  How many of those routers are using proprietary protocols between nodes/satellites (I'm looking at you cisco).
<Wolfger> Although now I wonder if RMS uses a telephone... It wouldn't surprise me too much if he didn't...
<ColonelPanic001> heh, you know, I wouldn't be surprised too much either
<brousch> some interesting pendants for your geek women http://www.etsy.com/shop/surly
<brousch> oooh, even a FSM pendant
<snap-l> Interesting.
<brousch> medical http://www.etsy.com/listing/87479150/ode-to-the-doctor-or-rod-of-asclepius
<brousch> snap-l: for jodee http://www.etsy.com/listing/84532632/talk-nerdy-to-me-ceramic-necklace-in
<snap-l> http://www.etsy.com/listing/88483545/surlyardis-ceramic-necklace-in-speckled <- More for her... ;)
<snap-l> http://www.etsy.com/listing/88241261/the-scientific-method-ceramic-necklace
<brousch> yeah, i'm looking at those too
<brousch> oh, did you see http://www.rimmell.com/bbc/news.htm
<snap-l> No, I hadn't.
<snap-l> That's awesome. :)
<snap-l> And they're pulling lost Doctor Who episodes from space.
<brousch> i like that they have no clue what is bouncing it back
<brousch> it's the doctor with a big frickin mirror saving the episodes
<brousch> i got lucy in the sky with diamonds for my wife and FSM for a friend
<snap-l> OK, it's a 2009 April Fools joke.
<snap-l> damnit
<brousch> the article?
<snap-l> Yes, look at the date
<brousch> damnit
<Wolfger> LOL
<Wolfger> that's got to be one of the better jokes, still getting people 2.5 years later
<snap-l> SO, what's the good word?
<rick_h_> die bugs die
<rick_h_> snap-l: so you have a start date?
<snap-l> That's three
<snap-l> rick_h_: Yep, next year
<brousch> have they decided to call you "rick jr" or "mini rick"?
<snap-l> I think I'm going to call myself Rick James, bitch. :)
<Wolfger> start date?
<snap-l> Early January.
<snap-l> first week
<snap-l> Wolfger: Oh, sorry. I'm heading to Morpace in January
<Wolfger> Let me clarify my question: What are you starting? ;-)
<Wolfger> Ah, ok
<Wolfger> I can't keep up with all your job jumping
<snap-l> Right, because I jump sooo many times. :)
<brousch> Wolfger: i know, these guys move every year or two. crazy
<Wolfger> I wonder what makes them so unemployable....
<snap-l> Well, in the case of SF.net, it was bad quarters
<jjesse> whose jumping jobs?
<Wolfger> the games at the arcade wouldn't accept your pay?
<Wolfger> jjesse: the jumping jobs belong to snap-l
<Wolfger> or did you mean "who's"? ;-)
<jjesse> ah :) so congrats on something new snap-l ?
<snap-l> Something old, something new
<snap-l> rick_h_'s old employer hired me new.
<jjesse> ah
<Wolfger> did you demand to not have to deal with NC Guy?
<snap-l> No, I want to deal with NC dude.
<brousch> Wolfger: don't remember those old PSAs? "You can learn a lot from a dummy"
<Wolfger> Heh.
<snap-l> Almost done with all of my disc rips
<snap-l> Have a hanfdul left.
<rick_h_> lol "You could learn a lot from a NC Dude...like proper calming breathing patterns, and the best medications for high blood pressure, and marvelous levels of self control"
<snap-l> hah
<brousch>  snap-l enjoys pain and frustration, which is why he goes to meijer's every sunday afternoon
<snap-l> brousch: you betcha.
<_stink_> snap-l: congrats!
<ColonelPanic001> ?
<snap-l> _stink_: thanks!
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: morpace
<snap-l> _stink_: I thought you knew already?
<ColonelPanic001> ah, yeah
<_stink_> snap-l: nope.  probably overlooked something in the scrollback :)
<rick_h_> lol, it's like a second round of happiness
<snap-l> rick_h_: Congratulations on your new job. :)
<_stink_> haha
 * snap-l keeps it going. ;)
 * snap-l is a little bummed, though
<snap-l> going into an office means I'll have to submit to a dress code
<snap-l> means I'll have to start wearing pants again
<_stink_> don't let the man tell you not to wear t-shirts with holes.
<snap-l> JoDee seriously got a note in the mail (paper mail) asking her to click on a link
<_stink_> that's some impressive paper
 * snap-l wonders if they keyboard intro for Baba O'Riley would make a great ringtone
<brousch> what is baba o'riley?
<snap-l> Who Song
<snap-l> You might know it as "Teenage Wasteland"
<ColonelPanic001> DUN
<ColonelPanic001> DUN DUN
<ColonelPanic001> DUN
<ColonelPanic001> DUN DUN
<_stink_> yes
<dzho> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN-MUx6dg6w&feature=related <- snap-l et al
<ColonelPanic001> God, I hate when I do "grep -nr "somestuff"", forgetting the "*" at the end, then sit there and wait, wondering why it's going so slowly.
<rick_h_> heh
<snap-l> I've done that way too many times
<snap-l> also, Tracfone can die in a fire.
<snap-l> That is all
<ColonelPanic001> noted
<snap-l> Ho boy, got something from the Michigan Economic Development Corp.
<snap-l> Learn how to write software code. IT degree not required
<snap-l> Don’t skip over those software coding job listings when reading the want ads.
<snap-l> Not saying people can't do it, but seems these sorts of cattle calls just end up with people who think development is just pressing keys on a keyboard.
<ColonelPanic001> I do push a lot of buttons on the keyboard
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: Right, but do you think that's the extent of development?
<snap-l> n
<ColonelPanic001> I just use my forehead, man. I see what sticks, and commit.
<ColonelPanic001> it's not a very quick method, but I assure you, it's kind of fun.
<snap-l> If it doesn't stick, you must commit? :)
<brousch> if it compiles, ship it!
<ColonelPanic001> git commit -m "aljhOIJUAS09UR93UJOIJKLJ ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEQQQQQQQQ"
<snap-l> git commit -m "Fuck it"
<snap-l> git push
<snap-l> git blame
<ColonelPanic001> haha
<ColonelPanic001> I want to use "fuck it" as a default if none is provided
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-13
<mydogsname1srudy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhfSG39ffLw
 * greg-g waves to everyone
<snap-l> greg-g: Congrats!
<greg-g> http://www.flickr.com/photos/grggrssmr/sets/72157628397247095/
<greg-g> snap-l: thanks :)
<snap-l> He's a cutie-patootie
<jjesse> wow congrats
<_stink_> greg-g: yayay!!
<Wolfger> snap-l: git blame?
<Wolfger> morning
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> Wolfger: git blame helps you figure out who wrote that crappy line of code :)
<Wolfger> lol
<snap-l> Good morning
<jjesse> morning
<rick_h_> pycon registration now open
<snap-l> http://openmetalcast.com/2011/12/13/open-metalcast-episode-36-phobia-nouveau/
<snap-l> rick_h_: Bah, not ready.
<rick_h_> snap-l: I know john was planning on going this year, kicked himself for not going last year
<rick_h_> try to tag along :)
<snap-l> That's the goal. :)
<rick_h_> best thing is to try to stay for a sprint day/two/three
<rick_h_> 4th day wasn't that great, so thinking that'll be travel home day
<rick_h_> bah, colo's hardware having issues
<rick_h_> possible disk drive bomb, lovely
<brousch> colo? what's that? a micro-cloud?
<rick_h_> brousch: yea, it's a paid off cloud
<rick_h_> *sigh* this doesn't look good
<brousch> :(
<brousch> what's on there?
<rick_h_> bookie and the woodworking group sites along with my backups (offsite), some git repos, email, etc
<rick_h_> most things are backed up regularly, the mysql/postgres dbs are copied off, I can read the disk now so I can rsync things off since last change
<rick_h_> but it just means that I've got to hit the colo, bring this box down, time, $$
<brousch> doh
<snap-l> rick_h_: Ugh
<snap-l> Looks like there's some malicious folks out there trying to break awstats
<snap-l> make sure you're up to date.
<snap-l> (or better yet, aren't running awstats)
<brousch> what's awstats?
<snap-l> Old stats generation program for web
<brousch> ah
<Blazeix> rick_h_: http://hasverizonreleasedthegalaxynex.us/
<snap-l> That's awesome. ;)
<brousch> they should slap some ads up there
<Wolfger> awstats are/were awesome
<snap-l> Wolfger: Yeah, I was going to slap it on my sites
<ColonelPanic001> people that say "ideal" instead of "idea" should be beaten
<rick_h_> Blazeix: bah, I could write that page :P
<rick_h_> I've got to figure out how to get to my local store 9am thurs, but on a stand up call 9:30am
<rick_h_> snap-l: slap it on, but hide it, public doesn't need to see it
<snap-l> rick_h_: Yeah, but I'd need to set up several copies, iirc
<snap-l> and at that point I stopped caring. :)
<snap-l> soma.fm 80s is playing One Night in Bangkock.
<snap-l> and now I have an ear-worm
<Wolfger> One town's very like another when your head's down over your pieces, brother.
<snap-l> Who all is coming to MUG tonight?
<snap-l> o/
<rick_h_> I'll be there
<rick_h_> might head down early I think
<snap-l> Very cool
<CrusaderAD> What's MUG?
<ColonelPanic001> its what you drink from
<CrusaderAD> Not me, I drink from a viking horn... why? Cause you can't set it down.
<snap-l> http://mug.org
<CrusaderAD> Cool
<krondor> snap-l:  Per usual I thought I could make it but something's come up.
<snap-l> bah
<snap-l> I guess I shall have to let this slide once again
<brousch> snap-l: i also am not coming
<krondor> sucks too because I like a good history lesson as much as the next guy.
<brousch> Before we close your account, I want to make sure you can receive your final payment.
<brousch> Your account currently has an unpaid balance of $4.52. Since there's a $15.00 processing fee for a check payment, your final payment would be $0.00.
<brousch> If you'd like to receive your final payment as a check, we'll just need to confirm that your mailing address is correct:
<brousch> very nice
<snap-l> brousch: Which company?
<brousch> amazon
<snap-l> You're closing your amazon account?
<snap-l> or your associates account?
<brousch> an ancient referral account. it even had my home address from 2001
<snap-l> Ah, OK
<snap-l> Yeah, that's lovely, isn't it?
<brousch> i have no idea how i even got $4.52 on the account
<snap-l> Love this
<snap-l> Getting some historic data on the machines I'm bringing tonight
<snap-l> if my calculations are correct, the Eee 701 that I have has more compute powee than both machines combined.
<snap-l> with plenty of room to spare
<Wolfger> CrusaderAD: SCAdian? Or just a fan of drinking horns?
<snap-l> IPX == 21.8 MIPS, 3B2/400 = 1.5 MIPS, Eee = 1,260 MIPS
<brousch> psssst, rick_h_ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16875176322
<snap-l> You're mean.
<_stink_> that overview is kind of funny.
<rick_h_> brousch: I'll admit I've been tempted to go that route and just change carriers. My contract is about up
<snap-l> _stink_: Even better, I think the Eee has more storage and RAM than both of them.
<krondor> yeah stupid vzw arguing over google wallet and killing the release window for nexus :|
<_stink_> snap-l: how'd you get these machines again?
<snap-l> People give them to me.
<krondor> snap-l:  well your colleting antiquities I have an old mips cobalt qube sitting around :)
<snap-l> I love old computer hardware.
<snap-l> krondor: If you want to part with it, LMK. ;)
<snap-l> I'm not into collecting IBM PC clones at all unless they're unique.
<snap-l> ie: CompaQ luggable = unique. Compaq 486 = not unique
<snap-l> Also, VAX 11/780, while unique, will likely get me killed. ;)
<krondor> it just sits in my closet so I have no problem handing it over, I threw Debian on it awhile back so it doesn't have the redhat derived cobaltos.
<snap-l> That's fine
<krondor> it's not x86 (qube 3 was), it's a qube 2 with the rm5231 mipsel chip
<Wolfger> what? no way!
<Wolfger> that's like ripping open the package on that collectible...
<snap-l> Wolfger: Hush
<Wolfger> the cobaltos is what makes it special
 * Wolfger has no clue what he's talking about, really....
<krondor> I was using it for awhile and got sick of ipchains.  CobaltOS had to go, iptables ftw.
<snap-l> Wolfger: Now, if you were talking NeXT...
<snap-l> Yeah, iptables spoils you
<Wolfger> So is Playful Platypus (or whatever Ocelot+1 is called) out yet? I updated Ocelot last night and now my laptop will no longer boot Ubuntu :-/
<snap-l> Wolfger: Precision Pangolin is out
<snap-l> though the alpha version didn't install in my VM because of a library bug
<snap-l> It's likely fixed, though
<Wolfger> Precision Pangolin?
<snap-l> I just report 'em, I don't name 'em.
<Wolfger> I was hoping it would be "Playful" something-or-other and focus on Linux gaming :-p
<Wolfger> Precision isn't even an adjective
<snap-l> Nope, it's Precise.
<snap-l> I just like to call it Precision
<snap-l> Precision Pangolin sounds like a tool sold at Sears
<Wolfger> how ironically imprecise of you :-)
<snap-l> Some wrench that looks like the business end of an Aardvark
<brousch> i am really happy with kubuntu, but i seem to run out of ram more often
<brousch> top says it's chrome's fault
<CrusaderAD> Wolfger: The last SCA meeting I when to was Vikings Come Home in Traverse City. Good times :) Wish I could make it to more.
<rick_h_> today can officially die in a giant burning ball of fire...that is all...
<snap-l> rick_h_: That good, eh?
<rick_h_> snap-l: which room do we have at mug tonight?
<snap-l> We're in the big room tonight
<brousch> i just found a bottle in my desk that has mouse turds inside of it. damn those mice get tiny
<_stink_> maybe they just squatted over the opening at the top
<Wolfger> they compress themselves amazingly
<Blazeix> octopi of the land, they're called.
<Wolfger> they are?
<Blazeix> yep
<Wolfger> I think you're pulling my pseudopod
<brousch> _stink_: no, the bottle was on its side
<krondor> brousch:  best not to think about it, we have mice that end up getting into our overhead bins above cubicles.  No clue how those little ninjas do it and escape when people arrive.
<Wolfger> Teenage Mutant Ninja Mice
<brousch> last time i found it dead curled up in the ethernet cables in my network cabinet
<Wolfger> Dead from having eaten too much cable insulation?
<brousch> no. presumably from the poison i put out
<Wolfger> murderer!
<Wolfger> I never realized how rowdy domain name holders are: http://www.correlated.org/275
<snap-l> Considering how many douchebags squat on domains, I'm not surprised.
 * snap-l was going to make a joke re: amapron.com, but apparently it's one of the few misspelled domains that isn't taken (yet)
<snap-l> Was checking the slots on my motherboard
<snap-l> thinking of picking up a USB 3.0 card
<rick_h_> esata...
<snap-l> rick_h_: I'd have to buy a card regardless
<snap-l> and I already have a USB 3.0 drive
<rick_h_> right, and the only use of 3.0 is for a hard drive and if you're going to use it for that might as well move all the way to fast
<snap-l> And that means purchasing an enclosure AND a card. :)
<brousch> damnit. banshee's playlists are getting screwed up and it doesn't stop playing when i close the program
<brousch> will amarok win me over?
<snap-l> brousch: Playlist support under Banshee is dodgy
<brousch> it doubles things up, then when i delete a duplicate it removes something else
<snap-l> Ugh
<snap-l> I wish there was a wrapper for sqlite's libraries that just translated everything into PostgreSQL
<snap-l> so I can run each of these little DB files on a real DB server. :)
<CrusaderAD> Banshee lost me... the thing is too slow... even on my beefy machine... went back to Rhythmbox
<brousch> fail #1 on amarok. how the hell do i make a new playlist?
<CrusaderAD> gmusicbrowser looks promising for simplicity.
<snap-l> brousch: Well, first you have to load the internet
<_stink_> haha
<snap-l> brousch: Once that is done, Amarok can adequately determine that your music collection sucks, and can't be played.
<brousch> but 75% ofmy music is from you!
<snap-l> Hence why I don't use Amarok. ;)
<brousch> ok, i think i got it
<brousch> you add songs to a playlist, not create a playlist then add songs to it
<brousch> then you save the playlist, and then you rename it to something sane
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UeoFJDpqXf4#! <- holy shit, this is insane
<CrusaderAD> +1
 * snap-l barely got two going when I did diabolo tricks.
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe0pLo-NSnY
<greg-g> carrie and rowan are sleeping :)
<greg-g> I guess they'll be doing lots of this for the next while
<rick_h_> heh, you better to while you can :)
<Blazeix> *cough* calendar updated
<rick_h_> Blazeix: :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-14
<snap-l> Hah
<rick_h__> how we doing?
<Blazeix> it was a little rough during the iwconfig talk, but doing fine now :)
<rick_h__> bah, ok...maybe now I can stay in irc again
<greg-g> typing on IRC with Rowan in my lap, two handed typing even on an old KeyTronic loudy clickity keyboard, he likes it, of course :)
<rick_h__> greg-g: hah, good stuff
<rick_h__> greg-g: you guys home already?
<greg-g> rick_h__: yep, we were only in the hospital for about 26ish hours
<greg-g> long story short: Carrie was kind of in labor on Friday, but it stopped. Then saturday she felt kind of crampy, no big deal, still went grocery shopping and picked up her mom/sis from airport. Went to be that night, then...
<rick_h__> greg-g: wow, good stuff
<greg-g> around 2am I realize she's in real labor when she says "don't touch me" :)
<rick_h__> lol
<greg-g> she goes into the bathroom, hot bathtub, space heater, dark and all that. I join her for a while but she really just wanted to be alone.
<greg-g> We couldn't time the time between contractions, we were going to head to the hospital at 4 minutes apart, but, that didn't happen
<greg-g> we tried to get her to get in the car to go around 7am, but she was having none of the idea, too painful
<greg-g> then at 8:14 we called 911, 8:16 Rowan was birthed into my hands in the tub, 8:16:30 emts arrived to help with the aftermath :)
<greg-g> hosital to get checked out and all that, then monday around noon we headed home
<_stink_> oh wow
<_stink_> greg-g: quite a story to tell for the rest of your life :)
<_stink_> i think there's a certificate you get for delivering your own kid
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> yeah, bill from the ambulance ride to the hospital ;)
<_stink_> frame it!
<jjesse> evening
<jrwren> bookie 502 error make me cry
<jrwren> greg-g: awe! you got to catch! that is so awesome!
<jrwren> i wish I would have asked to catch.
<jrwren> greg-g: congrats!
<jjesse> wow i didn't want to catch
<snap-l> jrwren: Bookie is down ATM because of server problems.
<snap-l> see scrollback.
<snap-l> greg-g: That sounds so perfectly greg-g. :)
<snap-l> Seriously
<rick_h__> jrwren: working on it, hopefully have stuff back up CHC tomorrow, but might not be until friday
<rick_h__> disk goes boom and ec2 instances are getting setup
<snap-l> Anything we can do to help out?
<rick_h__> jrwren: there are twice daily backups so everything should be good stuff
<rick_h__> snap-l: no, just time and with no vacation days and the boys birthday party this weekend time is a bit light
<rick_h__> I'm out for the night, party on
<snap-l> Laterness
<rick_h__> morning party people
<brousch> well that's good to see. the party is back!
<brousch> ooooh, you have a google tech group over there now: "Looking for speakers on Google App Engine or other Google Cloud technologies interested in presenting to the newly formed Detroit GTUG."
<rick_h__> heh, hadn't heard of it
<brousch> came in vie the @detroitcloud twitter account
<Wolfger> morning
<Wolfger> GTUG? Google Tech Users Group?
<Wolfger> Greater Toledo Users Group?
<Wolfger> Good Thing Unicorns Gallop?
<brousch> I'm coming around to this viewpoint http://goo.gl/5aijh
<snap-l> brousch: Perhaps, but KDE makes me need to think more about my desktop environment than GNOME
<snap-l> and by think, I mean fiddle
<brousch> i haven't really fiddled with it since i set it up last week
<brousch> now things are where i want them and the colors don't hurt my eyes
<rick_h__> heh
<rick_h__> though in this case i'd say go get shutter and forget about it
<brousch> hadn't heard of shutter
<rick_h__> awesome screenshot tool ftw
<brousch> but a featureful screenshot program is one thing i missed from osx
<brousch> ksnapshot looks good
<rick_h__> except for that k up front :P
<jjesse> i've used ksnapsthot
<jjesse> its great
<brousch> odd, i already had shutter installed
<rick_h__> heh, guess you've heard of it then
<rick_h__> it's not a default ootb
<brousch> it has perl plugins. this can't be good
<rick_h__> lol
<Wolfger> perl plugins? Woot!
<Wolfger> ROFL @brousch's link: "Even Debian SID has an ancient version of KDE4 - 4.6.x - this is missing over 12000 bugfixes that made it into KDE 4.7.x"
<Wolfger> I did not realize "one version ago" == "ancient"
<brousch> yeah, but 12,000 bugfixes is a lot
<Wolfger> I am not surprised there were that many to be fixed, but I am surprised they fixed that many.
<Wolfger> maybe it's finally as good as 3.x was?
<Wolfger> If my Ocelot would boot, I could find out... :-P
<brousch> i haven't run into any problems
<brousch> i'm still fuzzy about this nepomuk thing
<snap-l> I have NFC what a nepomuk is
<snap-l> Is that what the kids are playing with over webkins?
<brousch> like beagle i think
<brousch> indexer
<snap-l> Oh, so it's a "why is my computer so fucking slow" inducer
<brousch> it seems well-behaved
<brousch> i can adjust how much ram it can use
<rick_h__> lol
<rick_h__> poor beagle, good idea but wonder whatever happened to it
<brousch> there is some other one out now but i can't remember the name
<snap-l> Tracker
<snap-l> ?
<snap-l> NFC, I try to turn that off as quickly as possible.
<snap-l> Don't need my machine thrashing about trying to poorly index files on keywords I don't use.
<brousch> i figured i'd give it a try
<rick_h__> smoser: https://gist.github.com/1356355 is kind of what I was talking about
<rick_h__> smoser: looks like no pull request feature, but the comments/change history and ability to fork it seem like what they were using
<rick_h__> smoser: http://www.yuiblog.com/blog/2011/11/28/yui-open-hours-thurs-dec-1st/ for the post they put up with the links to the discussions
<Wolfger> brousch: snap-l: Nepomuk is "semantic computing" Whatever-TF that means...
<Wolfger> the gist of it that I've been able to suss out is that it allows you to search your computer for things better.
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semantic_computing
<brousch> how do i search?
<Wolfger> Like say you have an MP3 file of a Metallica song, a picture of cover art from the album, a picture of you and your wife at a Metallica concert, and a HTML file of you blogging about the group.... and Nepomuk magically finds all these very different things when you search "Metallica".
<brousch> but how do i search?
<Wolfger> From my perspective, though, "semantic computing" means "resource hog" and I shut the damned thing off
<Wolfger> so I can't answer the "how do I search?" question :-)
<brousch> where's jjesse? he wrote the book on this thing
<brousch> http://nepomuk.semanticdesktop.org/xwiki/bin/view/Main1/Nepomuk-Eclipse
<smoser> rick_h__, cool. i use gists a *lot* for storing things that are just above garbage
<smoser> https://gist.github.com/smoser
<smoser> ok. maybe not a *lot* but as a good place to get something off my local system.
<brousch> ah, found it
<brousch> ah-ha, alt+f2 brings up krunner which uses nepomuk
<ColonelPanic001> I've never used nepomuk. is that the file search thing?
<ColonelPanic001> never had use for those things. I just put docs in ~/docs, music in ~/music, code in ~/proj, etc
<ColonelPanic001> amazingly, if I want to look for a document, it's probably in ~/docs
<rick_h__> this is great, and I hate cats http://www.flickr.com/photos/girliemac/sets/72157628409467125/with/6508102407/
<ColonelPanic001> you... what?
<ColonelPanic001> There must have been a typo somewhere
<rick_h__> I believe cats are only for real dogs to have handy snacks available
<ColonelPanic001> I used to think you were an okay guy, rick.
<_stink_> i love the 417 one.
<rick_h__> that's ok, it's good to shake things up once in a while
<snap-l> "Ultra-Fast Booting Blu-ray Disc Player" Apparently Ubuntu is in Blu-ray players. ;)
<snap-l> Caribou has $2 drinks today.
<rick_h__> ooh, knew I wanted to head up today
<snap-l> You need a coupon
<rick_h__> doh
<snap-l> Check PM
<ColonelPanic001> Rick deserves no coffee. He hates cats.
<ColonelPanic001> UNFORGIVABLE.
<rick_h__> I like cats...as long as they get to be dog food
<brousch> dogs > cats
<rick_h__> sometimes people forget to feed them lunch
<ColonelPanic001> I love dogs, too.
<ColonelPanic001> I'm going to train my cat to attack a picture of rick.
<brousch> get a pair of his undies and teach it to attach the groin
<ColonelPanic001> perfect
<jjesse> cats suck
<ColonelPanic001> you're in charge of stealing his shorts
<Wolfger> dogs > cats, cats > rick_h__
<brousch> again?
<ColonelPanic001> again.
<ColonelPanic001> always.
<Wolfger> woot. The Euro is quickly becoming as worthless as the US Dollar again. :-) That will make my next trip to Germany more pleasant.
<ColonelPanic001> toll
<snap-l> If they can devalue the Canadian dollar, maybe we can get our economy back with all of the Canadians buying smokes. ;)
<snap-l> I <3 this company
<snap-l> boss just asked me of there was a local area where I can drop off my PCs.
<snap-l> Um, unless there's somewhere in the area that I'm not aware of (which isn't out of the realm of possibility, mind you), uh, no.
<rick_h__> snap-l: huh? a "local area"?
<rick_h__> like a A/L office building?
<snap-l> Yeah.
<snap-l> Marked difference between the exit from A/L and Geeknet
<rick_h__> yea
<snap-l> Geeknet, i could have dropped off in Dexter, but they sent me a UPS box to fill up
<brousch> snap-l: we have comprenew
<snap-l> We're with HP for IT support.
<Wolfger> ye gods.... http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/492/how-important-is-the-ability-to-touch-type
<rick_h__> lol
<snap-l> Navelgazers R us
<snap-l> personally, I don't "touch type", as much as non-looking hunt and peck. ;)
<snap-l> If I ever had a typing instructor, they'd be horrified at how I keyboard. :)
<Wolfger> I am/was one of the best two-finger typists I ever saw, and I'm probably a below-average touch-typist, and touch-typing definitely increases my productivity.
<snap-l> Yah, but again, this is one of those questions that seems productive on the surface, but overall doesn't mean a stack of beans
<Blazeix> arg, http://androidandme.com/2011/12/devices/verizon-on-galaxy-nexus-still-on-track-to-launch-this-year/
<Wolfger> snap-l: This question seems productive? I thought it seemed absurd.
<Wolfger> Blazeix: lies
<snap-l> Wolfger: Well, it's under the guise of "I really want to know if there's some productive benefit"
<snap-l> when it's essentially the same as asking if different forms of whitespace can be more productive for a compiler to parse.
<snap-l> They're insignificant and noodly questions when brought up against the bigger picture.
<snap-l> i.e.: Boy, he can type like a motherfucker, but he doesn't know shit about XYZ"
<snap-l> vs. "This guy practically wrote XYZ, but he types like seal"
<snap-l> Which is more productive?
<snap-l> If your business is generating electricity via computer keyboards, then hire the typing motherfucker
<snap-l> but if your business is in shipping code, then hire the XYZ expert, and expense a copy of Mavid Beacon if he/she asks for it.
<snap-l> and we're done. :)
<Wolfger> :-)
<Wolfger> yes, but the question isn't so apples-to-oranges
<snap-l> Wolfger: Explain it to me, then. :)
<Wolfger> It's not "should I hire a guy who knows what he's doing and can't type, or a typist who's and idiot?"
<Wolfger> It's "should I be worried about learning to be a better programmer"
<Wolfger> and I think the only answer to that is "duh"
<Wolfger> since all programming is done via keyboard, that's a bit of a no-brainer
<snap-l> Well, not exactly
<snap-l> Yes, learning how to effectively use the interface is key (no pun intended)
<snap-l> but that's only one piece of the puzzle
<snap-l> I don't think you can point to typing and say "that's so vital to coding"
<snap-l> it's vital to coding quickly.
<snap-l> But remember the ALS patient who got his commit accepted into GNOME a while back
<snap-l> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/11/04/10/1219215/als-sufferer-used-legs-to-contribute-last-patch
<Wolfger> Sure. It's not impossible to code, or even be a good coder, without the ability to type efficiently.
<Wolfger> But all things being equal, the ability to type efficiently is a big plus if this is what you do for a living.
<Wolfger> Hell, it was a huge boost to me doing PLC logic on Allen-Bradley devices after I learned that every symbol had a mnmonic equivalency. The other guys couldn't understand how I was banging out code so quickly as they programmed via mouse :-)
<snap-l> Wolfger: Well, that's different indeed
<snap-l> it's called learning the tool. ;)
<snap-l> I'd submit that's even more important that typing speed.
<Wolfger> well, I don't think it's fair to say that people who program PLC's via mouse clicks don't know the tool... That's standard for the industry.
<snap-l> I would.
<Wolfger> but granted, typing vs mouse is a different animal than typing vs. pecking
<Wolfger> Now I have to wonder, though, is mousing better than pecking?
<rick_h__> it's all an indicator
<snap-l> Post it up on p.se
<rick_h__> not cause/effect
<Wolfger> Oh, look, a navel! :-)
<snap-l> meanwhile, I have better things to do with my life...
<snap-l> like watch the Daily Show.
<snap-l> <- illusions of productivity revealed.
<brousch> i type with about 4 fingers
<Wolfger> Heh. I was about to say "prove it", but the Daily Show is clearly better
<rick_h__> lol OH in #launchpad-dev http://paste.mitechie.com/show/472/
<Wolfger> snap-l: you know, whenever I post a link to p.se and you snark about it, I get flashback to that 80's anti-drug commercial... "I learned it from watching you!"
<Wolfger> rick_h__: lol
<snap-l> Wolfger: Hopefully you're learning good behaviour. ;)
<brousch> snap-l: how did you mobile unix museum talk go?
<snap-l> brousch: I think it went pretty well
<snap-l> though the show and tell was essentially tacked-on
<snap-l> That 3B2/400 is god-awful heavy.
<snap-l> Back when servers were made of steel and iron, and cases drew blood for sacrifice.
<snap-l> The overall mood in the room seemed pretty positive.
<snap-l> but for the most part it was me talking out my butt about things that happened before I was born / toddling. ;)
<Wolfger> Heheheh
<Wolfger> Well you look old enough to know what you're talking about.
<Wolfger> ;-)
<snap-l> Wolfger: Wanna play catch with the 3B2? I'll throw.
<Wolfger> I'll pass.
<Wolfger> <ba-dum-bum!)
<Wolfger> s/)/>/
<Wolfger> I wonder why I so often mismatch my closures... <) or [} or some such
<Wolfger> at least square and curly could be explained as a typo, but < and ) are on opposite ends of the keyboard...
<brousch> for those of you potty training soon Most awesome potty training book evar!http://laughingsquid.com/monster-poop-a-childrens-potty-training-book/
<snap-l> Also, ffmeg is awesome. Converted a 15MB file to 500k by resizing it
<snap-l> was a video of me shredding my AmEx corporate card. :)
<brousch> ffmpeg is the bizomb
<brousch> avidemus is also the bizomb
<brousch> avidemux
<Wolfger> avidemux is pure unadulterated awesome
<Wolfger> if awesome was pepper spray, avidemux is the cop hosing everybody down
<rick_h__> love the intro: http://24ways.org/2011/your-jquery-now-with-less-suck
<rick_h__> man I love 4g
<Wolfger> but... but... what if we *like* the suck?
<brousch> Wolfger++
<Blazeix> man, caching++ on that 24ways link. The amount of times I see people just retyping $("foo") all over the place...
<rick_h__> Blazeix: yea, and loved that I got support for $(id).find()
<Wolfger> Hey, that author has good taste in hats and beer. What he says must have value. :-)
<rick_h__> I've gotten some wtf on the find stuff before
<Blazeix> yeah, the reverse order evaluation is tricky
<rick_h__> burning some bits the last 24hrs. uploaded over 1gb on 4g
<Blazeix> I still find myself getting caught up in it.
<brousch> rick_h__: don't you have a5GB monthly cap?
<rick_h__> brousch: yes I do, going to get close this month
<snap-l> rick_h__: Ouch, is that the LP commit log?
<rick_h__> snap-l: no, uploading backup stuff to ec2 boxes replacing colo ox
<rick_h__> /ox/box
<snap-l> Ah, saw the magic 1gb number, and thought it might be related.
<rick_h__> but when I can get 1MB/s transfer rates uploading almost rather do it on 4g vs home conneciton
<rick_h__> snap-l: heh, no
<snap-l> rick_h__: Yeah, that makes sense.
<snap-l> http://magnatune.com/artists/ilic <- Listening to the Vitality and Virtuosity album
<brousch> listeing to http://www.jamendo.com/en/album/49570
<snap-l> brousch: That's fucked up
<snap-l> Downloading.
<brousch> i like their first album better
<snap-l> Oh, this should be good. Got a survey from Tracfone
<brousch> http://www.jamendo.com/en/album/4722
<brousch> snap-l: O M G http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/interactive/ebb1/?cpg=181P
<snap-l> The drum machine?
<snap-l> Yeah, that's awesome.
<brousch> aw man, too bad it needs that hip thing
<snap-l> That's the power supply / brains
<snap-l> Same as the Electronic Guitar shirt
<brousch> bah, that will never survive a 4 year old
<snap-l> (funny enough, I saw a guitar shirt for sale at the Salvation Army)
<snap-l> brousch: Oh hell no
<snap-l> Not unless they're extremely careful
<brousch> my 4 year old is about as careful as they come, and there's no way it would survive
<brousch> ahahah, more torture for rick_h__ http://support.verizonwireless.com/simulator/Samsung/galaxy_nexus/#/GROUP_APPS
<snap-l> Simulator my ass
<brousch> no thank you
<snap-l> God, returning this stuff is going to be fun
<snap-l> One box gets sent one place
<snap-l> and another box gets sent somewhere else
<snap-l> and lord knows what happens to the VPN token
<snap-l> Also, couldn't convince them to let me keep the Thinkpad. :(
<snap-l> I mean, they're just going to send it back to the PC graveyard. I could give it a nice warm home
<brousch> did you offer $$$
<snap-l> brousch: No, because I'm a cheapskate.
<snap-l> And it has this ugly-ass asset tag
<brousch> whew, just updated my todo list for work. i have so much crap in the queue
<greg-g> you think brousch has a lot of crap in his queue, just imagine what mine looks like now :) 2 days away is a pretty long time for CC employees (we're workaholics, I'm beginng to discover, definitely not your "typical non-profit")
<snap-l> Well, and you keep screwing with the licenses. :)
<snap-l> All that make work. ;)
<greg-g> snap-l: hehe, yeah
<greg-g> Luckily, Mike Linksvayer is awesome and is leading most of the community discussion of that
<greg-g> by leading I mean responding on the mailing list :)
<snap-l> Yeah, but I'm getting a very uneas feeling
<greg-g> why's that?
<snap-l> I'm getting the sense that NC is essentially going to get thrown under the bus
<snap-l> and all the folks that adopted CC as a way for folks to distribute things freely without having to ask will have no quarter
<greg-g> I don't think it will ever go away, it just might be rebranded and clarified as "not really open" (obviously only scare quotes, not an actual quote)
<snap-l> It just seems from the noise on the list that there are those who think that BY-SA is the only way for CC to work.
<snap-l> Frankly, I wish more actual artists participated in the conversation
<greg-g> snap-l: well, remember, most of those people are hard core Freetards :)
<greg-g> on the mailing list, that is
<snap-l> not just the usual suspects, I mean folks that picked it because it was available.
<greg-g> other channels for this conversation will have a different mix
<snap-l> greg-g: Oh, I've recognized a few identi.ca names.
<greg-g> :)
<snap-l> I've regarded the CC much the same way that I regard the EFF: the cooler-heads prevail organization
<snap-l> I've talked with several bands about releasing their stuff under CC-licenses. Generally speaking either they're way into it, or they feel that just saying "go ahead and play it" is enough
<snap-l> and my biggest concern is that CC -NC will be the straw that makes them not even consider it.
<greg-g> I hear ya
<greg-g> snap-l: if you want, I'd highly encourage you to blog out it and send it to the cc-licenses mailing list, or at least to @mlinksva on identi.ca
<greg-g> I think your viewpoint is entirely valid and valuable, given your experiences. Hell, do a special OMC about it ;)
<snap-l> greg-g: Yeah, I know.
<snap-l> I'm having a hard time putting it into words, though
<snap-l> because my inner-freetard would love to see NC go away
<snap-l> but I'm worried that CC will be the bastion of shitty filk and noisecore
<snap-l> and no serious artist will take it seriously.
<Blazeix> rick_h__: galaxy nexus officially announced for tomorrow!
<greg-g> snap-l: yeah, which is, I think, you're opener :)
<greg-g> s/you're/your/
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7woCKQcHKDA <- Brief History of Unix presentation
<snap-l> MUG presentation
<brousch> omg greg-g is here!
<brousch> congrats!
<greg-g> brousch: :) thanks man
<brousch> you have the boy hugging trees yet?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-15
<greg-g> brousch: just mom and dad so far :)
<rick_h__> Blazeix: yea, went to the store tonight. They're out of them. Last one they didn't accidentally sell is "reserved for demo"
<rick_h__> Blazeix: so I think I'm down to just freaking website'ing it and overnight
<snap-l> God, no matter what Caribou we go to, there's always someone doing some fucking MLM bullshit.
<snap-l> I can smell the bullshit pitches a mile away.
<greg-g> MLM?
<_stink_> i had to google it too
<_stink_> but yeah, sounds about right
<_stink_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-level_marketing
<snap-l> Yep
<snap-l> Usually a younger woman trying to make a hard sell
<snap-l> talking about how much of a cut they can make on something
<snap-l> Like one time when we were at the Madison Heights store, and this girl was trying to sell long distance service or some shit.
<jcastro> rick_h__: yo
<greg-g> wearing a babybjorn at the keyboard really tests your touch typing :)
<rick_h__> jcastro: dude
<rick_h__> greg-g: babyjorn ftw!
<rick_h__> greg-g: loved mine, but doesn't last as long as you'd hope for
<snap-l> :wq
<snap-l> bah
<rick_h__> yes, I stayed up until the 1am galaxy nexus release
<rick_h__> sleepy...
<Wolfger> LOL @ rick_h__
<Wolfger> Morning
<rick_h__> morning
<Wolfger> Did the Nexus actually get released?
<rick_h__> yes, finally
<rick_h__> now the wait for the tracking number begins
<Wolfger> was it worth staying up for?
<rick_h__> rumor is that if you got next day air, and ordered at 1am, it'll arrive friday
<rick_h__> if it arrives today...yes...else no
<Wolfger> Only a coder would phrase that as if..then..else
<snap-l> Did you heaar that FedEx went on strike?
<rick_h__> :P
<Wolfger> hahahahaha!
<Wolfger> snap-l: you are mean
<snap-l> I'm not mean. :)
<snap-l> http://openmetalcast.com/2011/12/15/open-metalcast-special-episode-happy-holidays-2011/
<snap-l> Please just listen to the first minute if you don't want the rest of the episode
<rick_h__> snap-l: lol
<rick_h__> A+
<snap-l> rick_h__: Thanks. :)
<brousch> for your entertainment, my error message of the day: http://paste.mitechie.com/show/473/
<_stink_> lulz
<rick_h__> nice one
<snap-l> brousch: This is a notification that the author of the software that produced this file that it does not conform to Adobe's published PDF specification.
<brousch> even adobe reader X was choking on it, so it really was messed up
<brousch> that message is from imagemagick/ghostscript though
<rick_h__> http://barry.warsaw.us/software/laws.html
<snap-l> jcastro: Dr. Frick is bringing his machine over to my house on Saturday. :)
<snap-l> Apparently the latest upgrade boofed his machine.
<jcastro> oh?
<jcastro> frick is awesome
<snap-l> Yeah, I know
<snap-l> Apparently he was at your wedding too. :)
<snap-l> So I'll do my best to get it sorted.
<brousch> nice name
<brousch> almost as good as Dr. Pepper, who teaches non-human primates at U-M
 * Wolfger taps the glass. "Is this thing back on now?"
<snap-l> Wolfger: wb
<Wolfger> woot
<Wolfger> So before I lost my connection, I was about to comment on a BoingBoing story about Higgs Boson particles...
<Wolfger> Is it just me, or does "gigaelectronvolts" sound completely made up?
<brousch> just you
<Wolfger> ...and not at all like a unit of measurement for *mass*
<_stink_> it's so fun to say!
<snap-l> Sounds like something from a 1950s sci fi serial
<snap-l> "And now I shall unleash the power of my megatron laser and fill the Earth with gigaelectronvolts of pure HATE"
<snap-l> Wolfger: IT's a measurement of energy, iirc.
<snap-l> and by iirc, I mean wikipedia.
<snap-l> and I'm being corrected in-house.
<snap-l> You should all have an in-home Physicist. Makes things so much easier.
<Wolfger> http://boingboing.net/2011/12/15/3-things-can-teach-you.html
<Wolfger> ^ the referenced article
<Wolfger> I would love to have an in-home physicist.
<Wolfger> also an in-home pharmacist
<brousch> the internets are in your home
<Wolfger> only one measly wire of the internet :-p
<Wolfger> well, and some 3G signals of it I suppose
<snap-l> All hail the wire and the wireless.
<_stink_> man,  i have to admit
<_stink_> this is a really good article.
<_stink_> hooray for decent science writing.
<snap-l> _stink_: Yeah, it's a rare thing nowadays
<Wolfger> Interesting idea for a chair. I'm actually tempted to get one. http://www.amazon.com/Health-Mark-BT20000-Swiss-Chair/dp/B000X1O066
<snap-l> I think several of our ranks have tried that chair
<snap-l> or something similar.
<rick_h__> Wolfger: I've got a ball I use some
<rick_h__> lot cheaper
<rick_h__> yes, missing out on the legs to really keep it in one place, but meh
<Wolfger> Waitaminute.... they have a version that has a back... and it's cheaper? Something not right about that.
<rick_h__> lol
<Wolfger> Ah, different brand. Not sure I'd want a back on it anyway.
<Wolfger> but now I'm thinking, that base should be fairly cheap and easy to make.
<Wolfger> $10 set of caster, maybe
<Wolfger> would be uglier, but who is ever going to see it?
<snap-l> http://www.amazon.com/Isokinetics-Inc-Brand-Exercise-Ball/dp/B000YJMAYQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t
<snap-l> I swear, I want to throttle everyone that makes a site that only works with IE.
<mydogsname1srudy> IE  is the best
<Wolfger> snap-l: I support your endeavor and will attempt to land a spot on any jury that hears your case.
<snap-l> heh
<mydogsname1srudy> upgrading my precise
<snap-l> OK, this is more like it
<snap-l> rather than requiring me to ship three boxes of equipment to IT, I can just take it over to UPS and they'll box it and ship it.
<snap-l> at their expense.
<snap-l> <3
<mydogsname1srudy> so if there going to do all the work , what do we pay you to do
<Wolfger> we pay him?
<mydogsname1srudy> doh
<snap-l> Now seeing Galaxy Nexus ads.
<rick_h__> heh, Blazeix got his
<snap-l> Also, apparently you're a douchebag if you own a Windows Phone. :)
<rick_h__> works for me
<brousch> anyone use miro?
<snap-l> brousch: Yeah, I do
<brousch> any good?
<snap-l> I like it
<snap-l> It works for what I need it to do
<brousch> it converts to android?
<snap-l> Apparently?
<snap-l> Never used it.
<brousch> so i can push videos to my nookcolor?
<snap-l> It has several options for converting to different phones / tablets
<brousch> i want to replace my TV viewing with the big-ass backlog of online videos i want to watch
<snap-l> Yeah, I use it on my local machine for viewing
<brousch> but i need a central place to queue them
<snap-l> I'm sure all it does is just transcode using ffmpeg or the like
<Wolfger> snap-l: Did you buy a Windows phone?
<brousch> and preferably watch on my nook so i don't have to lug my laptop everywhere
<snap-l> Wolfger: No, I got you one for the holidays
<snap-l> Wolfger: But you spoiled the surprise, so now I have to send it back
<snap-l> I hope you're happy.
<Wolfger> brousch: That's sad. We've gotten to the point where laptops are too cumbersome to take with us and we need to replace them with smaller devices.
<Wolfger> snap-l: I am happy. That was a close call. Glad I spoke up! :-)
<rick_h__> buy a smaller laptop...problem solved
<rick_h__> heh, wife found out I'm tired because I stayed up past 1am to "order a stupid phone"
<Wolfger> ROFL
<rick_h__> "you're not getting any sympathy from me, that's just stupid!"
<Wolfger> she's got a point
<Wolfger> the point possibly being "you should have lied about why you are tired"
<rick_h__> nah, got in enough trouble because, while I told her for a while I'd be getting it in dec, she didn't realize I was going to lay out $$ for it atm
<brousch> well a 8lb laptop with a spinning HD is much more cumbersome than a 1.5lb tablet with flash memory
<Wolfger> weakling.
<brousch> i want to jump in the car and go to lunch, not shut down all my stuff, pack up my bag, and then unpack at the restaurant
<Wolfger> That's what phones are for.
<Wolfger> Wolfger: that's sad. We've gotten to the point where phones are no longer existing for the purpose of making phone calls. Also sad that you're talking to yourself.
<brousch> but sometimes i want to read, sometimes watch videos. nook is better for both of those
<brousch> better than my crusty old droid1 anyways
<Wolfger> brousch: Bah, I say. At least until xmas, when I get my Kindle and then pronounce my phone an inferior reading device.
<brousch> heh
<brousch> wow, python code is right on the front page of khan academy http://www.khanacademy.org/#browse
<rick_h__> because python rules!
<Wolfger> Looks like Buzz was murdered while I slept. :-(
<snap-l> the butler did it
<Wolfger> I was on it just last night. Today, no sign of the corpse.
<snap-l> It has ascended
<Wolfger> At least I'm back on Plus again, sort of...
<brousch> hm, miro is not what i need. it is good for finding new content, but i want to queue up content i already have picked out
<rick_h__> for snap-l http://twitter.com/#!/pumpichank/status/147396710338019328
<brousch> i want to do something like subscribe to a tag on bookie and have it pull those down
<snap-l> Ooooh, that's nice.
<brousch> rick_h__: is that possible? does bmark.us have an RSS feed for a tag?
<rick_h__> brousch: no rss atm, it does have an api youi can search with that will hit a tag
<brousch> hm
<snap-l> Nice, like those old Music - 1 tapes
<snap-l> save for using the actual master tapes, and not sucking.
<snap-l> No drums for YYZ, though. ;)
<snap-l> http://jammit.com/store/drums
<snap-l> Check out the Buddy Rich song "Love for Sale"
<brousch> damnit. surely this must exist
<brousch> i just want a combined netflix/youtube/vimeo queue
<snap-l> brousch: Good luck with that.
<brousch> why does that not exist?
<snap-l> Well, Youtube does RSS
<brousch> i paste a link to the video in the service and it keeps track of what the damn queue
<snap-l> That's how I follow that queue
<snap-l> and netflix just takes care of itself.
<brousch> but why is there no startup that lets me do it for any service?
<snap-l> As of August 24th 2011, we no longer have permission to redistribute new
<snap-l> Java packages as Oracle has retired the “Operating System Distributor
<snap-l> License for Java” [1][2].
<brousch> so i can see all of my queues in one unified place
<snap-l> Oh that's just AWESOME
<snap-l> Due to the severity of the security risk, Canonical is immediately
<snap-l> releasing a security update for the Sun JDK browser plugin which will
<snap-l> disable the plugin on all machines. This will mitigate users' risk from
<snap-l> malicious websites exploiting the vulnerable version of the Sun JDK.
<brousch> wtf
<snap-l> I wish I could give Oracle a larger shotgun so it could blow their feet clean off.
<brousch> so operating systems cannot distribute java any more?
<snap-l> but hey, it means OpenJDK is essentially it when it comes to Linux
<snap-l> Can't distribute the Sun Packages.
<snap-l> And I wouldn't be surprised if there's talk at some point of making the official packages part of their commercial initiative.
<brousch> i think i actually stopped using sun-jdk after 10.04
<snap-l> I have it on some VMs for Eclipse testing
<snap-l> but I'm using OpenJDK otherwise.
<brousch> eclipse works with openjdk
<snap-l> Yes, but I wanted as few differences as possible
<Wolfger> snap-l: I know you like p.se, so here's your idiocy of the day: http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/38987/whats-worse-paying-for-bad-software-or-pirating-good-software
<snap-l> Wolfger: Thanks, my head hadn't hit my desk nearly as hard up until this point
<snap-l> Solution: Post on p.se and do neither. Problem solved. – CraigM
<snap-l> God, that's a stupid question
<Wolfger> I particularly like the part where he effectively says "don't offer me any real solutions, just pick A or B from the options I've prepared"
<brousch> son of a bitch. my tim horton's opened today and i missed it
<Wolfger> brousch: Psst. It's still "today" for several more hours...
<snap-l> jcastro: http://i.imgur.com/uyxfU.jpg <-Here's my new Slayer Wallpaper. ;)
<brousch> yeah, tim horton's is for breakfast
<brousch> snap-l: it looks like speakers
<snap-l> brousch: Did you see the Big 4 concert?
<brousch> no
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ls7P_shqBc
<snap-l> Look at their stage set-up
<brousch> looks loud
<snap-l> Yeah, the other bands had these elaborate stages
<snap-l> and Slayer just showed up with a semi full of Marshall Stacks
<snap-l> Commented on that when jcastro was showing me the Big Four concert
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> they never change
<jcastro> wall of marshalls
<snap-l> I swear, if they ever did change, they'd probably get death threats.
<ColonelPanic001> don't be absurd
<ColonelPanic001> I would never threaten anyone that looks like Kerry King.
<brousch> never? even if they were eating your precious cats?
<snap-l> Yay, Comcast is raising prices
<snap-l> Wow, installing networking went from $75 to $119
<brousch> does anyone actually pay for that?
<brousch> i've always had it waived
<snap-l> Well, they also added a $10 fee to send you the kit.
<snap-l> Doing everything in their power to squeeze a dime
<jcastro> snap-l:
<jcastro> I need your help
<jcastro> I can't find anything about this
<jcastro> we need to find out if Metallica Binge and Purge was filmed on .... film
<jcastro> instead of tape
<snap-l> Hmm.
<jcastro> so I can be sure that someday there might be hope for it coming out in 1080p
<snap-l> I doubt it
<snap-l> I think that shit was video tape
<jcastro> but like, most of the new concert films that are coming out are from the 1970's and come out looking awesome
<jcastro> they were huge when it was filmed, I am hoping it's really on real film
<snap-l> Check IMDB
<snap-l> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0202456/fullcredits#cast
<snap-l> It might have been filed after all
<snap-l> filmed, even
<snap-l> Jeff Richter ....camera operator: super 8
<snap-l> so, it's still shitty film, but film nonetheless.
<snap-l> at least for some of it
<snap-l> Layna McAllister ....film loader
<snap-l> Yep, film
<snap-l> Though they'd also have to make sure to have kept that film safe
<snap-l> jcastro: ^^
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> snap-l: it'll be 4:3 but still
<snap-l> It'll be 1989 Metallica, but still. ;)
<snap-l> (that would be awesome)
<snap-l> jcastro: You don't happen to have Cliff 'em All, do you?
<snap-l> jcastro: You need this in Blu-Ray: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELpmmeT69cE
<snap-l> Oh God, this video is terrible
<snap-l> Not sure what the hell the animal part is all about
<snap-l> I really hate the effects on this video: http://vimeo.com/14420598
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-16
<jcastro> rick_h__: what keyboard are you rolling with these days?
<jcastro> snap-l: I do have cliff em all
<rick_h__> jcastro: http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,tenkeyless&pid=fc200rcab
<jcastro> ah a leopold
<rick_h__> I like the feel of the unicomp better I think, but I like the size of this one
<jcastro> I've had a unicomp before
<jcastro> looking for something new
<rick_h__> and this one comes in a quiet
<jcastro> These ducky's seem highly regarded
<rick_h__> so I've got one in blue with clicky, and one in brown that's not
<rick_h__> too bad you weren't local, you could use one since I've got a pair
<rick_h__> one day I'll hit the lotto and get http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=topre_keyboards,rftenkeyless&pid=rf_se1800
<jcastro> hah yeah
<rick_h__> jcastro: nexus arriving tomorrow woot
<jcastro> why no keypad?
<jcastro> personal pref?
<rick_h__> jcastro: yes, like to have the space, mouse closer
<rick_h__> less movement and such, and I don't do number crunching
<jcastro> http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:13063
<jcastro> this is the one I'm eyeing
<jcastro> they make different color combos
<rick_h__> jcastro: I can bring this to budapest?
<jcastro> the black on black looks badass though
<jcastro> they also make a backlit version
<jcastro> http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/product-ducky-dk-9008-shine
<jcastro> but not sure about that
<jcastro> rick_h__: bring what to budapest?
<rick_h__> my leopold
<rick_h__> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/
<jcastro> oh man
<jcastro> the one on the page looks awesome
<rick_h__> yea, try out the keyboard builder
<rick_h__> I got some replacement keycaps for mine there
<rick_h__> $1 a cap isn't bad for a little bit of color
<jcastro> oh nice
<jcastro> I can make an ubuntu keyboard
<jcastro> with the kb shortcuts I care about
<rick_h__> yea, no idea if their keyboards are any good, but it's kind of sweet ui and website
<jcastro> cherry mx switches
<rick_h__> yep
<jcastro> is really what I am looking for
<jcastro> the rest is details
<rick_h__> you'd hope
<rick_h__> this leopols is the only one I've used with cherry switches so not sure if they can vary much with the rest of the casing
<jcastro> seems like the perf preference is on the kind of mx it is
<jcastro> gamers like black, normal people like me probably brown, etc.
<jcastro> of course, I don't have a local place where I would be able to try they
<rick_h__> right, I've got blue and brown
<rick_h__> blue has some noise to it, brown pretty quiet/normal keyboard sounding
<rick_h__> I got the brown for the office since it was a cube farm
<rick_h__> sometime I've got to try the reds
<jcastro> you like the browns?
<rick_h__> jcastro: anyway, that's what I'm rolling with. Let me know if you want me to try to bring one to try out if you've not bought something yet
<jcastro> man this site is awesome
<jcastro> layouts
<rick_h__> jcastro: not as much, I like the click sound, but I'm still a fan of the unicomp with the buckle spring
<jcastro> color combos
<rick_h__> yea, it's pretty sweet, customize a little bit
<rick_h__> great thing with the cherry's is that the keycaps are compatible pretty much
<rick_h__> I've got blue meta keys, red esc/c keys, and orange wads
 * jcastro nods
<rick_h__> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/G-iykTZBSOiE3HV462KzF9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink
<jcastro> what headphones are those?
<jcastro> rick_h__: I sent those guys at wasd an email about getting the layout that they have a pic on their front page
<jcastro> rick_h__: I've got the design assets and the ubuntu font, I think I'll make an ubuntu keyboard.
<tyman> Anyone around that can discuss kvm/libvirt?
<Wolfger> morning
<rick_h__> morning
<brousch> snap-l: half off "arduino in action" with code dotd1216cc http://www.manning.com/mevans/
<Wolfger> cool
<Wolfger> I really need to get back to playing around with my arduino
<brousch> you're an arduinee too?
<Wolfger> arduinee wannabee
<brousch> i just made that up. do you like it?
<Wolfger> I got one, played with it a bit, then it just kinda fell off my radar. I was going to automate some stuff for Halloween, but I suffered from lack of any concrete ideas
<Wolfger> I do. It's good
<Wolfger> brousch++
<Wolfger> I need to stop buying tech books and use the ones I have more.
<Wolfger> I have a bunch (mostly off the MicroCenter bargain rack) that I've never even cracked.
<Wolfger> In my defense, a lot of those I bought were for Java, and I'm no longer a Java dev and don't really like the language. :-p
<brousch> you were a java dev?
<Wolfger> Briefly. Then Chrysler offshored our dev and support group.
<brousch> ouch
<snap-l> brousch: Yeah, Java has a lot of pain associated with it for Wolfger and I
<snap-l> I was promised that I would be tasked with doing some porting work in Java at some point, then I became a Technical Resource ne Project Manager.
<snap-l> It kinda fucks with you
<snap-l> That and the whole development to production process for FieldConnect was pretty brutal
<snap-l> when it comes right down to it, Chrysler was a pretty shit place for developers.
<Wolfger> Hey, I saw on Monster that Morpace is hiring... :-)
<snap-l> Wolfger: What position?
<Wolfger> web dev
<snap-l> link?
<brousch> ut oh
<Wolfger> It's an ugly link. One sec...
<Wolfger> http://goo.gl/Iax6Z
<brousch> Wolfger: i don't think that's the right link
<brousch> takes me to concordia college on monster with your name and address filled in
<brousch> wait, now it works
<brousch> that is messed up
<brousch> ew! ASP and IIS
<Wolfger> Yeah, the link was e-mailed to me, so it probably did have some personalization in it
<Wolfger> which is lame. That should be based off of a secure login, not a URL.
<brousch> it went away the second time
<rick_h__> woot, phone is local...now to get it to my door!
 * snap-l tries to think up one more delay, but says rick_h__ has been through enough already.
<rick_h__> yea not today...been a rough morning
<rick_h__> broken crap and I'm getting ranty
<snap-l> ruh roh
<snap-l> http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones/SPH-M540ZRASPR <- This phone?
<rick_h__> note to devs...if you have a branch called "spec-compliant" and that's not master...you've @#$#@@# up
<rick_h__> hah, you just saw that post as well eh?
<snap-l> Yeah
<Wolfger> rofl
<rick_h__> jjesse: love that comic, funny if if you do hate iOS :)
<jjesse> i thought it was epic today
<jjesse> scott adams has been on a roll lately
<brousch> lately?
<jjesse> all week i've laughed pretty hard
<jjesse> i don't every day
<jcastro> rick_h__: nexus status update from you pls.
<rick_h__> jcastro: on truck...promised by 3pm
<jcastro> when it comes in ping me, I Want to try this hangout video thing
<rick_h__> sounds good
<brousch> bastards
<snap-l> niece is over
<snap-l> had her playing bongos
<ColonelPanic001> o.o
<snap-l> and she was pretty good
<snap-l> Well, this meeting is going well, since the other person hasn't hopped onto the conference call
<snap-l> And his loss
<snap-l> 15 minutes, no conference call = no deal
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<snap-l> http://lichkingmetal.bandcamp.com/track/black-metal-sucks
<brousch> vocalist sounds like a little weenie
<brousch> jcastro: did the nexus come with any crap-apps you couldn't uninstall?
<jcastro> I imported a gsm nexus so no
<jcastro> rick has the vzw one
<rick_h__> yea, it's got a vzw backup app
<rick_h__> but really clean
<rick_h__> and 4g ftw, downloaded 12hrs of audible audio like lightning
<brousch> just the 1 app?
<snap-l> rick_h__: Did you let it charge yet?
<rick_h__> snap-l: charging now :)
<rick_h__> had it plugged in since it came out of the box except for hte time it spent at the verizon store
<snap-l> awesome
<rick_h__> they didn't show the damn phone on my account so it wouldn't activate
<rick_h__> but all good now, apps installed, and video tested with jcastro
<snap-l> That's rocking.
<rick_h__> yea, pretty sweet
<rick_h__> jcastro: how was my video over the 4g?
<jcastro> phone
<rick_h__> lol, ok
<snap-l> Sheesh
<brousch> [Deal] Galaxy Nexus Extended Battery is Half Off at VerizonWireless.com, Just $25 - goo.gl/jagSh
<snap-l> I just compared software development with musicians
<snap-l> trying to explain how some developers can know a little bit about one instrument (guitar) and be able to plink about on another instrument (bass) but not be anywhere near Les claypool or Geddy Lee
<brousch> makes sense
<Wonnenangshonat> Hello
<snap-l> Hello, Wonnenangshonat
<Wonnenangshonat> Howdy snap-l
<Wonnenangshonat> hows it going
<snap-l> It goes
<snap-l> Yourself?
<Wonnenangshonat> Good enough
<Wonnenangshonat> Where you from?
<snap-l> Michigan
<Blazeix> a lot of us in here are in south eastern michigan
<Blazeix> couple west-siders. I think mydogsname1srudy is in the UP
<Wonnenangshonat> northern shoress here
<Wonnenangshonat> lake michigan
<Wonnenangshonat> we got a large operating ranch here with almost 4 miles of the lake
<Wonnenangshonat> just south of muskegon lake
<_stink_> Wonnenangshonat: sounds pretty cool.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-17
<rick_h__> party
<snap-l> Evening
<jjesse> that it is
<jjesse> made the mistake of going to meijer
<jjesse> i think i know what one of the levels of hell must be like
<rick_h__> ugh
<_stink_> haha
<snap-l> You haven't found levels of hell until you've tried to clear out a Meijer on Christmas Eve.
<snap-l> Hundreds of people wondering why you're kicking them out at 7pm on Christmas Eve
<rick_h__> jrwren: bmark.us back up
<rick_h__> jrwren: let me know if you hit any issues
<rick_h__> little more work to do, but running > *
<snap-l> Well, I think I just bought my last ASUS laptop
<snap-l> there's no way to replace the hard drive externally.
<mydogsnameisrudy> its not removeable?
<snap-l> Apparently today is happy technology day
<snap-l> the machines are rebeling. :)
<snap-l> rick_h__: Seen any sheep recently?
<jrwren> yay! bmarks
<greg-g> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Detached_Umbilical_Cord.jpg
<greg-g> :)
<rick_h__> greg-g: heh
<rick_h__> snap-l: issues today?
<rick_h_droid> mmm phone irc
<rick_h_droid> Let's see how this destroys my battery
<greg-g> rick_h__: the "how" is "quickly"
<rick_h_droid> lol
<Blazeix> rick_h_droid: cool, got your nexus? when did it show up?
<rick_h_droid> yesterday
<Blazeix> nice
<rick_h_droid> I didn't get much work done in the afternoon
<rick_h_droid> Blazeix so what do you think? good upgrade from the old DROID?
<Blazeix> definitely, I was worried it might be too big, but the size is great.
<Blazeix> the widgets screen is kind of weird, but that's a very minor point
<rick_h_droid> yea I'm missing my hardware button
<rick_h_droid> for instance it'd complete names in irc
<rick_h_droid> and the hard menu key for showing /hiding the keyboard
<rick_h_droid> the text input is much nicer though
<rick_h_droid> I definitely  think I have to get extended battery though
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-18
<snap-l> Hello again
<snap-l> got a new HDD for J's laptop
<rick_h__> snap-l: nice
<snap-l> Yeah, unfortunately comes the hard part: UNity.
<rick_h__> lol, hey you never know
<rick_h__> maybe she'll be a fan
<rick_h__> it's usually either love/hate, you've got a 50/50 chance right?
<snap-l> Yeah, I'm not holding my breath
<snap-l> http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/125783/understanding-java-from-perl
<rick_h__> lmao
<snap-l> truth?
<rick_h__> truth, I'll have to undergo surgery
<snap-l> hah
<rick_h__> heh, frogs and monkeys
<rick_h__> the room is getting interesting
<snap-l> rick_h__: eh?
<rick_h__> join/parts
<snap-l> Ah, I have those turned off
<rick_h__> 01:24              >>> frog!~androirc@97.72.179.41
<rick_h__> 01:27              <   frog!~androirc@97.72.179.41 [Remote host closed the connection]
<rick_h__> 01:28              >>> monkeyjuice!~androirc@97.72.179.41
<rick_h__> 01:30              <   monkeyjuice!~androirc@97.72.179.41 [Client Quit]
<snap-l> Hello via ssh from JoDee's laptop
<rick_h__> woot
<snap-l> Yeah, copying over files now
<snap-l> and wising I had a fatter pipe
<rick_h__> heh, gigabit switch time
<snap-l> gigabit fiber to the home time. ;)
<rick_h__> http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/powerconnect-2808/pd?~ck= is nice :)
<rick_h__> heh, to the house? what are you doing? copying file from the coffee shop?
<snap-l> I really need a wireless N router
<snap-l> one that does tomato. ;)
<rick_h__> yea, those are nice as well
<rick_h__> I didn't find one that did tomato though
<rick_h__> but still not close to gigabit wire
<snap-l> there's a newer version of tomato that works on N routers.
<snap-l> Oh, no doubt.
<snap-l> but if I'm going to drop the $$, might as well go whole hog.
<snap-l> Though the real pisser is the 8Mb to the house. :)
<snap-l> which is being shared with Netflix at the moment.
<snap-l> (thanks, hon)
<rick_h__> heh, yea
<rick_h__> roku gets the N router to himself
<rick_h__> snap-l: http://twitter.com/#!/johnmusser/status/148201354282795008
<snap-l> Yeah, and Forbes had someone on how ALU was promoting API usage
<rick_h__> come on, I see all this open, html5, api goodness
<rick_h__> what's this java soap crap you keep complaining about :P
<snap-l> I see this asold companies trying to keep developers feeding their crack pipes.
<snap-l> ah, they must be rolling out their Apigee box
<snap-l> I wish them all the best. :)
<rick_h__> heh, figured you'd like to see the link
<rick_h__> funny for that to cross my twitter stream
<snap-l> Well, APIs are the new crack-pipe for development
<snap-l> Means you can expose to developers without necessarily being open
<snap-l> and still call it open
<snap-l> It's a win-win for the companies
<snap-l> and if the developers get some use out of it, then that's cool too
<snap-l> Interesting too that that article is from September.
<mydogsname1srudy> GoodMorning
<_stink_> yo
<brousch> goodMorning
<rick_h_droid> morning
<rick_h_droid> birthday party day... send a medical crew
<brousch> whose birthday?
<rick_h_droid> little man's party
<brousch> ah, good luck with that
<rick_h_droid> his birthday is the 28th, so doing his party today
<rick_h_droid> thus my need for medical attention
<brousch> he will get hosed every year. poor little guy
<rick_h_droid> yea it's not ideal
<brousch> my neice is the 22nd
<rick_h_droid> ouch same deal
<rick_h_droid> It'll be easier when the holidays get off the weekends
<rick_h_droid> they eat up prime party time
<brousch> you should move it to jan 14
<rick_h_droid> both my wife and I are traveling in jan
<rick_h_droid> so that shot down most January's dates
<brousch> crap
<rick_h_droid> all good, party is today
<rick_h_droid> we decided to cut back and only invited the 'essential' people and still have 16 ugh
<brousch> yeah, our immediate family party is like 25 people
<brousch> last year we went to a local indoor playland. that cut back on the adults
<rick_h_droid> cool, yea when he's older we'll have to try some of that
<brousch> how old is he? 2?
<rick_h_droid> yea
<brousch> sorry, i can't even keep track o0f my own nephews' ages
<_stink_> rick_h__: have fun!
<_stink_> we had ours last weekend
<_stink_> only us 3 plus 9
<_stink_> so not that bad
<brousch> _stink_: you're boy is also 2?
<brousch> your
<_stink_> brousch: yep, officially tomorrow
<rick_h__> _stink_: yea, was wondering how you guys were doing with it
<rick_h__> _stink_: congrats on making it to 2
<rick_h__> I told the wife yesterday "at least we've not scarred him for life yet..."
<_stink_> rick_h__: well, those scars may not be evident until later
<_stink_> so you never know
<_stink_> rick_h__: and congrats to you
<brousch> 2 is easy
<brousch> 3 is the bitch
<brousch> so you have 1 more year of peace
<brousch> what media center thing are ya'lls running? boxee?
<brousch> i have acquired a super-awesome workstation with a crapload of space and CPU
<snap-l> brousch: not sure
<snap-l> I trued XBMC, but for the bulk of it, I just use th Wii. :)
<brousch> can the wii access media on the lan?
<snap-l> No
<snap-l> It's just for Netflix
<snap-l> that's what the Squeezebox is for. :)
<snap-l> and that's what DVDs are for. ;)
<brousch> ah, so squeezebox
<brousch> audio only?
<rick_h__> yea, roku for video, actually cell phone plugged into speakers for most other things
<brousch> my good speakers died. thinking of some sort of siund system now
<brousch> too much OMC
<rick_h__> heh, I've got a sonos on the wishlist
<rick_h__> want one of those with the android app
<rick_h__> but $$
<snap-l> Man, there's a lot of people out there.
<snap-l> rick_h__: Squeezebox has an Android app
<snap-l> as well as an iPhone app
<brousch> i think nepomuk is the cause of my kde performance issues
<snap-l> brousch: You don't say?
<brousch> the longer it ran, the slower everything got
<brousch> and i couldn't get the system below 1GB of ram
<brousch> checking out xubuntu now
<brousch> very quick without the damn fluffy transitions of unity/gnome/kde
<snap-l> Yeah, but I found it pretty funky overall
<brousch> removed the goofy default bottom panel, put things where they should be
<brousch> i don;t see a connect to server thing
<snap-l> Phase 1
<brousch> heh
<brousch> i used to have a bunch of scripts to connect to servers i needed
<brousch> ok, that was unexpected
<brousch> i started nautilus and it took over the background and desktop icons
<brousch> wow, weird
<snap-l> Right, because you're not using Nautilus.
<snap-l> Nautilus handles the desktop for GNOME.
<brousch> huh, i thought it was just the folder viewer
<snap-l> Yep, and the desktop is one giant folder. :)
<brousch> ah, there's a thing called gigolo
<brousch> does the sftp and samba connections
<brousch> that is acceptable
<brousch> yeah, there we go
<brousch> dropbox opens nautilus without it taking over everything
<brousch> xubuntu feels very responsive
<snap-l> My brother in law is going to kill us
<snap-l> Boght his daughter a "floor tom" (Single bongo drum
<brousch> turn on the webcam so we can watch
<brousch> hah, you are now the loud uncle
<snap-l> And was seriously thinking of getting her this for her birthday: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00000IS02/ref=as_li_ss_til?tag=decafbadnet-20&camp=0&creative=0&linkCode=as4&creativeASIN=B00000IS02&adid=0Y83Z52B38WG11FTG7E0&
<brousch> i was that guy, now i have a kid. payback is hell
<snap-l> Were it not almost $100, it would totally be on the way now.
<snap-l> http://www.amazon.com/review/R1ZVRBRB0S5NKB/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0002F7L1Y&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=
<brousch> oooh, yeah, nice and low
<brousch> George started with pots and pans
<snap-l> Showed that to JoDee.
<snap-l> She agreed that BIL would kill us
<brousch> they have a big one at the children's museum. all the kids love it
<Blazeix> there's a command line switch to tell nautilus not to take over the desktop, btw
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-10
<rick_h_> party
<greg-g> wait, nate o. and rick_h_ are related?
<jcastro_> snap-l_: see this before? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjbpwlqp5Qw&feature=player_embedded
<rick_h_> greg-g: no
<rick_h_> greg-g: nate's sister went to med school with my wife and are good friends.
<rick_h_> had the honor of having to sit at dinner with him at his sisters house warming party after I interviewed with nate and wasn't accepted :P
<snap-l_> jcastro_: The beginning is annoying.
<snap-l_> jcastro_: It's very talented.
<snap-l_> I can't handle it
<jcastro_> zheh
<jcastro_> I've listened to it like 10 times tonight
<snap-l_> It's got that Glee feeling that makes me want to punch babies.
<jcastro_> snap-l_: still, I get the feeling you're a toto fan
<snap-l> one sec
<snap-l> Toto Fan? Only that I wouldn't turn it off the radio should it appear
<snap-l> but I have no Toto in my collection, nor any need to have any.
<snap-l> Dudes are talented, no question, but outside of "Africa" I don't know any of their work.
<jcastro_> snap-l: don't kill me
<jcastro_> but I've always marginalized toto into the "yes" corner.
<jcastro_> "too prog, next."
<snap-l> jcastro_: I never got the prog vibe off Toto
<snap-l> more the "really talented session musicians making pop music"
<snap-l> If all you've heard from Yes is 90125, you have some eye-opening
<snap-l> it's like saying Genesis started after Invisible Touch.
<snap-l> I used to dismiss Yes, but now I really dig it
<snap-l> And what's wrong with "Too Prog?" ;)
<jcastro_> fair enough
<jcastro_> nothing wrong with too prog
<snap-l> jcastro_: I have some yes DVDs that you need to see.
<jcastro_> for me personally anything left of Dream Theater or Rush is too much
<snap-l> If you can get past Jon Anderson's hippie-shit, you'll love the band
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtE2hSZwwc8 <- jcastro_
<snap-l> That's like saying you hate bacon but you love pork.
<snap-l> Now playing the part of Elrond is Steve Howe.
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rpBUD0hjaI
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNkWac-Nm0A
<snap-l> jcastro_: Dude, prog music gives you stuff like this. How could you not like this kind of musical excess?
<snap-l> http://localhost:9000/music/723334/download/Manuscriptum%20-%20EP%20-%2002%20Four.flac
<snap-l> bah
<snap-l> Let's try that again
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSm5IQFaTZA
<snap-l> DUde fucking floats his piano
<rick_h_> morning
<brousch> ug
<brousch> power outage makes for an early morning
<rick_h_> doh
<rick_h_> again? didn't you guys have another recently? Last month or so?
<rick_h_> http://bomahy.nl/wordpress/?p=171
<brousch> We went about 2 years without an outage, and have had 4 in the last few months
<rick_h_> bah, GR gets ATT LTE before us
<brousch> muahahahah
<brousch> Didn't we get verizon 4g first too?
<rick_h_> probably, but we've had it for a long while so I don't recall
<snap-l> Good morning
<rick_h_> morn
<brousch> I asked this last week, but now I wrote it out for a better example. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13803047/what-is-the-preferred-pattern-for-passing-a-django-model-or-queryset-to-template
<snap-l> I got nothing
<brousch> The same situation would come up with any framework
<snap-l> I'm sure there's some Django way that's incompatible with any sane implementation. ;)
<brousch> Transform the model to Javascript object in the template or send JSON and transform in Javascript?
<brousch> snap-l: I'm hoping
<rick_h_> brousch: why do you need to send both all and json?
<brousch> Using the model to build a select element
<brousch> I'm using some data from the model to build a select, and then when one of the options is selected I'm using another part of the model to fill in an input
<snap-l> Why not use an Ajax call to fill it in as needed?
<snap-l> Save yourself the trouble of passing a boat-load of data.
<brousch> This specific case is 4 records, but in the future I will be accessing many more
<brousch> So add your comment on there ;)
<snap-l> Because I'm not sure it's the preferred Django pattern
<brousch> I'm trying to nail down a pattern so I'm not guessing every time
<snap-l> for all I know, it might be better in Django to send a search party and two sherpas
<brousch> I think you're right
<brousch> It seems silly with this tiny data set, but ajax will be better in most cases
<brousch> Now I'm curious to see if anyone else mentions it
<snap-l> Just added the comment
<brousch> That will force me to put an ajax interface on all my stuff, which is probably a good habit
<snap-l> Also a REST API.
<brousch> right, that's what i meant
<brousch> http://tastypieapi.org/
<Blazeix> http://sellout.woot.com/offers/lenovo-thinkpad-14-1-core-i5-laptop
<brousch> I bought basically the same laptop (T420) for $400 on ebay months ago
<snap-l> Nice that it ships with a SSD
 * snap-l wishes he had an extra $500 laying about
<brousch> Damn, tasypie is nice
<snap-l> Damn, I'm good.
<rick_h_> woot!
<snap-l> I was listening to Pigboat, and thought "Damn, this sounds a lot like Broken Clown"
<snap-l> http://www.pigboat.us/bio.html
<snap-l> Two members from Broken Clown.
<snap-l> I know nobody else will understand, but I'm happy I made the connection
<snap-l> "MiBCN.com has simply merged with bcbsm.com,"
<snap-l> and we think we have alphabet soup.
<brousch> That is really slick
<brousch> Tasypie is my hero
<rick_h_> http://www.theonion.com/video/google-shuts-down-gmail-for-two-hours-to-show-its,27610/ lmao
<snap-l> Interesting, the "Code" book is getting a reprint
<snap-l> Wow, that's quite the update:
<snap-l> http://oreilly.com/catalog/errata.csp?isbn=9780735692602&imm_mid=09d636&cmp=em-orm-email-update-2012-12-10-2-2-1
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-11
<brousch> This form works in Chrome, but not in Firefox. dow you see anything wrong with it? http://paste.mitechie.com/show/849/
<rick_h_> it's hidden...
<rick_h_> wtf, it's really bad html
<rick_h_> td without a table?
<brousch> That's just a snippet
<brousch> But it's the whole form
<rick_h_> form/div/input/div/td/
<rick_h_> the td might just be tossed out as it doesn't belong
<brousch> There's a tr around it
<rick_h_> the form needs to be outside of all that
<rick_h_> form and div are block elements, they can't go between things like tr/td/th/etc
<brousch> more context http://paste.mitechie.com/show/850/
<brousch> I'll try moving the form outside of the tr
<brousch> Still works in Chrome, fails in FF
<brousch> Hm, that breaks the rows
<Blazeix> why is the table even in there?
<Blazeix> from that snippet it seems kind of unnecessary
<rick_h_> bah, can't link to w3c validator output
<brousch> I moved the form inside of the td and there's no difference
<brousch> I think it must have something to do with the image submit thing
<brousch> got it
<brousch> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/851/
<Blazeix> brousch: interesting. http://www.onenaught.com/posts/382/
<brousch> Geekers
<brousch> Blazeix: Thanks
<rick_h_droid> heh finally watching BSG should have watched this before.
<Blazeix> ah, the reimagining? have fun
<rick_h_> reimagining?
<Blazeix> the more recent series, from 2004
<Blazeix> as opposed to the 1970s version
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> ah, yea the 2004 series
<Blazeix> that's the only one i've seen. i keep meaning to try the 1970s version too, but never got around to it.
<snap-l> rick_h_: You can have my share
<snap-l> couldn't make it through the miniseries without fast-forwarding
<rick_h_> your share? not a BSG fan?
<rick_h_> heh, well I'm only the first two episodes in
<snap-l> I bought the movie of the old series, and promptly canceled my wishlist for the boxed set of the old series
<snap-l> 1970s version hasn't aged well, and I'm not talking special effects
<rick_h_> yea, I just remember seeing the old series stuff so I figured it would be very 'Danger will robinson' but it's cool
<snap-l> I <3 Lost In Space, though. :)
<snap-l> Thing is, I liked the 1970s "bad guys are bad, good guys are good" vibe
<snap-l> but the whole "who is the mole" thing just turns me right off
<snap-l> Mostly because TV has a horrible time with conspiracy
<rick_h_> ah, I must be a sucker for this stuff. Lost got me sucked in at first
<rick_h_> at least you don't have to play it out over one episode a week for 5 years
<rick_h_> stream one after another
<snap-l> rick_h_: True da
<snap-l> t
<snap-l> Thing is, I knew Lost was going to be a bit of a clusterfuck
<snap-l> I watched the X-Files dismantle itself after the movie
<rick_h_> the thing with Lost is I was dying with TV with a plot. Reality TV syndrome had me jump onto that with both feet
<rick_h_> yea, that was another one I was into for a long time and gave up on
<snap-l> Lost was the right show at the right time
<rick_h_> but they saw too many $$ and extended it out longer than they originally planned and $#@$@ it up
<snap-l> Problem was they couldn't keep the momentum because they laid off the producer, and the writing staff
<snap-l> rick_h_: And that's the other problem: American TV doesn't know when to quit
<snap-l> I haven't watched Babylon 5 yet, but the thought of "5 years, and we're done, and we have a story that spans those five years" intrigues me
<snap-l> and not this "the well is dry, ergo we need to cancel the show and move out"
<billings> well, 4 years + some extra
<Blazeix> i like babylon 5. i should rewatch it. the first season is pretty terrible though
<snap-l> That's not good. That'll keep me from watching it
<Blazeix> you just have to power through. they sent everybody to acting school and replaced a few of the leads :)
<snap-l> jcastro_: http://www.metalinjection.net/tv/view/6931/megadeth-symphony-of-destruction-reggae-version
<snap-l> Dub Mustaine
<snap-l> Now that they're off Roadrunner, they're taking the band in a new direction
<rick_h_> heh, largest UPS delivery in my history! /me orders a hand truck from AMZ
<rick_h_> one UPS delivery to handle another UPS delivery, bwuhahahaha
<snap-l> Morning
<snap-l> rick_h_: You know the UPS driver knows where you live. ;)
<brousch> Babylon 5 is good
<brousch> The wife and I are currently watching Farscape
<rick_h_> snap-l: heh, but they'll only drop off my #420 bundle at my driveway and I've got to get it up to the garage. hand truck time!
<rick_h_> woot! and the electrician comes by to put in my 220 outlet in the morning
<brousch> 420# of stuff and 220V electric. Are you planning to take over the world?
<rick_h_> bwuhahahaha
<rick_h_> http://cdn0.grizzly.com/pics/jpeg1000/g/g0513x2.jpg new baby
<brousch> geez
<rick_h_> yea, sold the table saw so now this will be my one big bit of electric powered tooling and the rest is hand work
<rick_h_> but it comes in one giant grate so it weight #420 and comes on a truck with a lift gate
<rick_h_> with a ton of disclaimers that the driver isn't going to help with anything but lowering the lift gate
<brousch> Isn't a table saw better for long straight cuts?
<rick_h_> yea, somewhat.
<rick_h_> but a bandsaw can make all cuts
<rick_h_> so one tool == less space and selling m table saw helps me pay for bandsaw
<brousch> Someone just called me from an SAP reseller
<brousch> I just laughed
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> snap-l: I'm giong to make your wife want to hit me
<rick_h_> actually I won't...I'll let it be
<brousch> You scared?
<rick_h_> pretty much
<rick_h_> and there's the whole "sounds funny in my head, and could make it sound funny in person...but on the interwebs...might not come across right"
<snap-l> rick_h_: You realize I'll get hit by proxy. ;)
<snap-l> Though in retrospect, I think that might encourage you. ;)
<rick_h_> I think your wife is saying in G+ is that she's got the attention span of a child
<rick_h_> :P
<snap-l> rick_h_: You do not want to go there. :)
<snap-l> She just doesn't have the patience for fantasy
<snap-l> she wasn't weaned on D&D's lensing of Tolkein, so she doesn't have the same conceits that we do
<snap-l> Where one could just sit with the monster manual or the basic set and read about these fantastical creatures.
<rick_h_> snap-l: yea, just joking around based on the current conversation
<snap-l> rick_h_: Oh that's fine. It's your head if you want to go there. ;)
<rick_h_> :P
<snap-l> Just be assured that JoDee will exact revenge. ;)
<rick_h_> oh I know...thus why I stopped myself
<rick_h_> heh https://www.vizify.com/rick-h/year-on-twitter
<rick_h_> love the "reminder time" one
<snap-l> I'm almost afraid to see mine. ;)
<snap-l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualenvwrapper/+bug/870097
<rick_h_> don't sudo
<rick_h_> snap-l: your G+ post isn't public boooo
<rick_h_> for the mug meeting, meaning I can't share it public
<jrwren> why doesn't env.shell = '/bin/bash --noprofile -l -c'.  work?
<snap-l> rick_h_: Bah, sorry about that
<snap-l> thought it might get more penetration if it weren't public.
<snap-l> greg-g: Happy Birthday, Rowan. :)
<snap-l> http://zoeblade.bandcamp.com/album/8-bit-generation
<rick_h_> http://pycon.blogspot.com/2012/12/announcing-pypgday-at-pycon-us-2013.html very cool
<jrwren> sounds awesome.
<brousch> d00d
<greg-g> snap-l: thanks man!
<snap-l> metalheads: Entropy League is on http://metalinjection.fm
<snap-l> comma-delimited?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-12
<rick_h_> ruh roh...
<jjesse-home> evening y'all
<snap-l> Good morning
<rick_h_> morning
<brousch> rick_h_: I don't always take your advice (Django, JQuery), but I appreciate having a knowledgeable opinion to weigh the hype against
<rick_h_> :)
<rick_h_> congrats on getting some python in there
<brousch> I've had quite a bit in the background, but nothing the users touched
<brousch> D00d, ipython got a $1.5million grant
<rick_h_> huh?
<brousch> http://mail.scipy.org/pipermail/ipython-dev/2012-December/010799.html
<rick_h_> heh, that notebook stuff seems to be taking the world by storm
<brousch> There's money in Python!
<snap-l> Wow
<snap-l> Oh, addendum to the "I get low spam" conversation: I use zen.spamhaus
<snap-l> that gets rid of a ton without having to use spamassassin
<brousch> I use Gmail
<snap-l> Right, so do most folks.
<brousch> I hated running my own spamassassin. I did it for about 8 years
<snap-l> I don't run spamassassin. :)
<snap-l> It's a royal pain in the ass
<brousch> Early on I had user forward uncaught spams to me so I could write custom rules to catch them
<brousch> I even have a trophy I gave out each month to the person who sent me the most uncaught spams
<snap-l> THat's insane
<rick_h_> hah
<waldo323> how was the mug meeting?
<rick_h_> good stuff
<brousch> snap-l: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/101667/spambuster-trophy.jpg
<snap-l> brousch: You didn't actually eat all that SPAM, did you?
<brousch> I eat a can spam about once  a year
<brousch> Maybe every 2 years
<snap-l> And you saved them?
<rick_h_> ccccccbgjgvcclnflnljuukirhgftjjtbegbuitfvfel
<snap-l> It's the rick_h_ numbers station. ;)
<dzho> using base32
<dzho> that's not Welsh is it?
<brousch> snap-l: No, I bought a can of spam, ate it, and reused the can for the trophy
<snap-l> brousch: That
<snap-l> brousch: is
<snap-l> brousch: punishment
<snap-l> brousch: itself
<brousch> Slice it about 1/4" thick, fry them on the griddle, put them on a bun with mustard, cheese, lettuse, and tomato
<dzho> needs more bacon
<brousch> Next time I'm going to try frying up small cubes of it with taters and eggs for breakfast
<dzho> man, this really shouldn't be making me hungry
<dzho> but it is
<greg-g> ugh, Rowan is sick :(
<rick_h_> sucky, nothing worst than a sick kid
<greg-g> he isn't too bad, but sleeping last night was rough. he's congested mostly. He may have had a fever last night, not sure.
<rick_h_> yea, I think I slept with him a couple of nights when he was sick
<brousch> We do that so at least one of gets a good night of sleep
<snap-l> greg-g: Ugh, sorry to hear that.
<jrwren> is he walking yet?
<greg-g> kinda yeah
<greg-g> like, 4 steps or so, just started trying last week, really
<rick_h_> sweet!
<rick_h_> the fun is coming
<brousch> That is such an amazing thing
<greg-g> it is awesome :)
<greg-g> (on a call, but smiling thinking about him)
<brousch> George worked so hard to walk for about a month. He finally made it across the room and his face lit up so bright and he yelled, "I DID IT"
<greg-g> awesome! Rowan isn't talking yet
<jrwren> signing?
<greg-g> no :( we failed at that (as in didn't really do it)
<jrwren> so much for attachment parenting.
<jrwren> :p
<greg-g> hey, we did AP well :) we were just holding him too much to sign with him :P
<jrwren> lol
 * snap-l needs to get into the audiophile business
<snap-l> $200 USB cables = A+
<nullspace> snap-l: pff $500 hand crafted ehternet cables are where it's at
<snap-l> again, I'm in the wrong business.
<nullspace> greg-g: rick_h_ since your on the topic of kids: http://jezebel.com/5967608/fuck-you-other-peoples-kids?utm_source=lifehacker.com&utm_medium=recirculation&utm_campaign=recirculation
<nullspace> crap wrong link
<nullspace> nope right link
<greg-g> tl/dr
<rick_h_> greg-g: +1
<nullspace> it's just one massive tirade op-ed that basically rips into crappy parents and their crappy kids
<greg-g> crappy is self-defined
<greg-g> :)
<jrwren> nullspace: i appreciate the link.
<jrwren> the opening paragraph is hilarious
<rick_h_> ok, fun thought for hte day https://plus.google.com/u/0/114765095157367281222/posts/eKUGmfFQFcp
<greg-g> good fucking lord
<rick_h_> hmm, guess it's all about some issues with a real estate development project http://goo.gl/43xiv
<greg-g> yeah, a OMG there's going to be some decently dense housing near the caltrain so people don't have to drive! HORRIBLE NON MILLIONAIRES WILL MOVE IN!
<greg-g> it is the worst of exclusionary/class prejudice there is
<jrwren> need more gentrification
<greg-g> seriously, as I've said before, this Valley is too full of itself and should burn
<brousch> yikes
<greg-g> you can quote me on that, if you want
<snap-l> greg-g: hoping for the moment when Californians go so far up their own asses as to create the smug singularity?
<greg-g> yes
<snap-l> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-XTV-s4CC6Vw/UMjWSYX3eEI/AAAAAAAAH8w/jrt8JVH_pZA/w497-h373/ZRq4N.gif <- greg-g
<brousch> smugularity
<greg-g> :)
<rick_h_> lol
<snap-l> second cup of tea this afternoon
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-13
<rick_h_> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/853/
<rick_h_> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/853/
<snap-l> http://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/pghyp/homework_replace_a_word_in_a_line_of_text/c3p6jg5
<rick_h_> http://www.jorgecastro.org/2012/04/10/maasing-and-jujuing-with-hp-proliant-micro-servers/
<widox> MPiccinato: yo
<snap-l> howdy
<oktrev> hey hey
<MPiccinato> hi
<rick_h_> greg-g: https://plus.google.com/u/0/116120911388966791792/posts/BbdQiy93SCG :)
<snap-l> Good morning
<rick_h_> morning
<brousch> morn
<rick_h_> http://www.audiogalaxy.com/blog/2012/12/hello-dropbox/ hello new dropbox features
<brousch> rick_h_: Do you use that app?
<rick_h_> brousch: no, just noting that it's interesting Dropbox is acquiring and that it's a music sharing service
<brousch> It sounds to me like they are buying the team more than the service
<rick_h_> still, buying a team with experience doing shared music seems interesting to a shared file service.
<brousch> perhaps
<brousch> Move your music to dropbox and stream from there?
<rick_h_> right
<rick_h_> gengerate playlists...what if they could sync across devices?
<brousch> like google music?
<rick_h_> provide apps for devices dropbox app currently works ok
<rick_h_> yep, but with files you're already sticking in dropbox
<brousch> It's a wash for me, so my usage of it would depend on whether the clients are better
<rick_h_> right, just interesting. We'll see what comes out of it
<rick_h_> my first reaction was surprise at dropbox acquiring anything
<rick_h_> they've seem pretty small/lightweight to me
<brousch> Haven't really branched out from their original purpose
<rick_h_> well, there are photo albums
<rick_h_> but yea
<brousch> Tere are?
<widox> MPiccinato: yo
<widox> heh
<MPiccinato> Morning
<widox> audiogalaxy, name sounds familiar. didn't that used to be a windows music player app?
<rick_h_> brousch: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zqoihil451vqcl7/7Tv_wrjzO9
<brousch> Pretty bare-bones
<brousch> No title, no comments, no theme?
<brousch> I have had very little luck with my last 2 questions on StackOverflow. Am I doing it wrong?
<brousch> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13851065/google-tv-emulator-hangs-at-google-tv-logo
<rick_h_> heh, just doing crazy stuff no one else knows about :P
<rick_h_> jcastro_: is the SO question expert. Looks ok here
<brousch> Google TV emulator install is not supposed to be crazy
<jcastro_> yo
<jcastro_> that looks like a bug report. :)
<brousch> Maybe, but all GoogleTV dev questions are supposed to go on SO
<brousch> They closed the google forum
<brousch> How do iI unload a kernel module that says it's in use? `sudo modprobe -r vboxdrv`
<jcastro_> ah
<jcastro_> the old dump and run
<brousch> I found a hint that says I need to unload the virtualbox driver before running the GoogleTV emulator (which uses KVM)
<rick_h_> modprobe -r?
<rick_h_> oh you already did that
<brousch> That says it's in use, but I am not using it right now. No vbox open at all
<rick_h_> was it open previously? I'd try to reboot and -r it after a clean boot
<rick_h_> anything else I say is pure speculation and could cause things to go boom so I'll leave you to it
<brousch> Rebooting feels like giving up
<rick_h_> working > *
<rick_h_> doh he rebooted
<brousch> Darn, still in use. Oh well
<snap-l> Anyone need a bike rack? https://www.dropbox.com/s/sq654ohwwuphktd/2012-12-08%2016.30.27.jpg
<snap-l> I've never installed it, as I've rethought how I want to get bikes from point A to point B.
<snap-l> Fits a DOdge Caliber and probably other sorts of hatchbacky cars.
<brousch> snap-l: That photo is hurting my mind. I can't orient myself
<snap-l> brousch: Mission accompllished. ;)
<brousch> How did you hang the box from the ceiling? And what is that crazy wallpaper?
<snap-l> That's in our kitchen.
<snap-l> I was using it to keep the cat off the counter.
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> bike-rack-in-a-box == cat deterrant <3
<snap-l> Yeah, it's enough pathetic in one sitting that I figured now was the time to get rid of it. ;)
<brousch> wolfger? http://www.libertarianrepublican.net/2012/12/attempted-citizens-arrest-of-cop-in.html
<_stink_> haha
<greg-g> Rowan had a fever of 103 last night :( :(
<rick_h_> ouch, that's toasty
<brousch> Oh man, that is rough
<greg-g> yeah, he's down to 102 now (when I left home) and acting normally
<brousch> I remember a couple of those. Just on the edge of calling the doctor in the middle of the night
<greg-g> when it was at 103, though, he was acting strange, like, dazed and just staring off into the distance not at anything specific, which is something he never does
<greg-g> I called the advice nurse
<greg-g> that's 103 under his armpit, which is somewhat lower than in the mouth/butt
<brousch> they always want a butt temp from us
<brousch> Roll him over and "Sorry dude. I hope you don't remember this when you're a teenager"
<greg-g> never done one
<_stink_> neither have we
<_stink_> greg-g: if he's acting normal at 102, then you've got yourself a tough kid
<_stink_> ours would be refusing to budge from a lap
<brousch> Yeah, 100F for us is constant snuggles
<brousch> Limp noodle
<rick_h_> yea, over 100 and our guy normally gets really cuddly and sleepyish
<snap-l>  I think I'd invest in the ear thermometer or something that would prevent me from having to take a temp in the butt
<rick_h_> yea, we went ear
<brousch> Our doctors demand a butt temp
<snap-l> perverts
<greg-g> no kidding, and a bit old school/dogmatic
<greg-g> I'd switch doctors, in all seriousness
<brousch> It's really not that hard
<brousch> Have you east siders heard of Andrew Cohee?
<brousch> He just contacted me on linkedin about starting a metro detroit python dev group
<snap-l> Name doesn't sound familiar.
<snap-l> that said, I'm not great with names either.
<rick_h_> oh hmm, when I got that I thuoght it was our CHC Drew
<rick_h_> but don't recognize Andrew Cohee
<brousch> benzinga.com?
<rick_h_> yea, no idea there
<brousch> rick_h_: You got a connection request too?
<rick_h_> I got an invite to the py group
<rick_h_> not linked in that I noticed
<snap-l> The site looks like shit
<snap-l> at least in w3m it does
<brousch> Ah, he works with a very infrequent GRPUG guy in grand rapids
<snap-l> Well apparently I listened to "Surfing with the alien" with my headphones on the desk
<snap-l> put them on, and Yes was playing.
<brousch> rick_h_: Do you want me to send him your email?
<rick_h_> not really
<brousch> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/854/
<rick_h_> yea, not interested right now. I personally don't have time to do more. CHC, MUG, woodworking is full
<brousch> Michigan Python Pinax Group?
<brousch> Now I see your hesitation ;)
<brousch> Drew verlee is a mamber of that group
<rick_h_> yea, I know Drew Verlee
<rick_h_> derekv:'s brother
<brousch> OK, well I consider you all informed of its existence
<rick_h_> thanks!
<brousch> Hm, I think this cohee guy is starting a different group. Pinax group is in Southfield
<snap-l> Has he contacted the MichiPug group in Ann Arbor?
<brousch> It is a different group http://www.meetup.com/Michigan-Python-Development-Group/
<snap-l> I know... Have they contacted the MichiPUG group?
<brousch> I don't know. I'll suggest it
<brousch> Hm, both groups are in Southfield
<snap-l> https://twitter.com/kscottz/status/279266415654105089
<rick_h_> yea
<snap-l> I remember seeing that image a while back
<rick_h_> yea, I looked it up on wikipedia. It's a very common image used for image process testing
<rick_h_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenna
<snap-l> Just found it interesting that she picked up a copy of the magazine itself.
<snap-l> but then again, it's an artifact.
<snap-l> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-dM53BYp9VCI/UMoLfnw135I/AAAAAAAAoHk/eWaPsU-rVS8/s460/gifaki-gifki-smeshnye-gifki-gifki-kote_6173163875.gif
<rick_h_> you know what, I'm actually thinking apple won in this. Google Maps is now back but now with turn-by-turn and feature par with android
<rick_h_> they got what they wanted, iphone to have same maps/driving features of android
<snap-l> rick_h_: Yeah
<greg-g> and no one is going to remember apple's crap map app in 1 month when they buy their new iphone
<greg-g> heh "crap map app" is fun
<snap-l> Yeah, frankly I think the whole thing was overdone
<snap-l> It was more "OMG, APPLE MISSTEP, WWSJD?!?!?!?!!!1!!"
<greg-g> yeppers
<rick_h_> greg-g: exactly, they made waves, got feature parity to shut up, and carry on
<rick_h_> http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/2012/12/13/happier-holidays-with-the-ubuntu-one-photos-update/
<rick_h_> speaking of photo galleries
<rick_h_> http://ubuntuone.com/album/0K1i9ytqfPjTdmyYU98Elk for example
<greg-g> neat
<greg-g> que es? http://ubuntuone.com/gallery/0K1i9ytqfPjTdmyYU98Elk/IMG_20121207_161742.jpg
<greg-g> circular saw blade(s)?
<rick_h_> heh, selling the dado stack since I've sold the table saw
<rick_h_> yea, they stack up to create dados of various widths (grooves) for putting together cabinets/etc
<greg-g> ahhhhhhhh
<rick_h_> say building a cabinet out of 1/2" plywood, create a 1/2 dado stack and then run grooves, glue in shelves, done
 * greg-g nods
<greg-g> neat, but BAN ELECTRICITY! ;)
<rick_h_> heh, well going bandsaw which shold be here any minute
<rick_h_> so keeping some electricity
<brousch> rick_h_: Is it just me or is the ubuntuone photos significantly slower than Dropbox's?
<snap-l> brousch: Not significantly.
<snap-l> rick_h_: That's neat. What folder do you put those in for Ubuntu One?
<rick_h_> snap-l: so it tried to detect a folder of images I think
<rick_h_> brousch: not just you. The app is doing some round trip stuff between London DC and AWS US and causes it to take a while to generate thumbnails/etc
<rick_h_> they're working on some fixes
<rick_h_> but no in place yet which sucks for a release day bad impression
<brousch> Ah, so it's going across the Atlantic. That would explain it
<rick_h_> yea, going across it multiple times from what it seems
<rick_h_> :/
<snap-l> I want to believe.
<brousch> Believe what?
<rick_h_> believe it'll get better
<rick_h_> but performance is a typica U1 complaint
<snap-l> Trying the ubuntu one streaming [buffering] [buffering] [buffering] pla[buffering]yet.
<snap-l> granted, I don't have the best wifi connection where I'm sitting, but damn.
<rick_h_> gotta love those 6hr windows
<rick_h_> "we'll be there between 10am and 4pm"
<jrwren> ugh.
<jrwren> just cancel that service.
<jrwren> unless it is really faster internet :)
<rick_h_> heh, it's UPS with my saw
<rick_h_> has to come on a special lift gate scheduled delivery
<rick_h_> down to the last hour of a 6hr window
<brousch> Go sit in the driveway
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> it's nice out today, good time to do it
<snap-l> rick_h_: You win.
<brousch> Have any of you use rpyc? One of the GRPUG guys suggested it and it's really frickin nice
<brousch> remote python call
<_stink_> wow, looks cools
<_stink_> -s
<snap-l> rick_h_: Um, now the hell are you going to get that in the garage? :)
<greg-g> snap-l: obviously, build a bigger garage!
 * greg-g wants a work shed someday
<snap-l> http://gigaom.com/2012/12/13/guardian-kills-its-facebook-social-reader-regains-control-over-its-content/ <- It's stories like this that make me wonder where they get their numbers from
<snap-l> six million monthly users (how do they come up with that number?)
<snap-l> I always look at my Google Analytics numbers with skepticism, mostly because I know how many bots crawl my site.
<snap-l> If they surface the actual user accounts, and those are unique accounts, then cool. No harm, no foul.
<rick_h_> snap-l: so got it in the garage by walking it off the big skig, crushing my foot, and walking it barely with the hand truck
<rick_h_> now...getting it off of the little skid/unpacking is going to take some neighbor assistance
<greg-g> wow
<snap-l> rick_h_: Ouch
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-14
<_stink_> so i'm enforcing pep8 on myself for the first time
<_stink_> boy that's a long list of things i have to fix
<brousch> Line length is the one that kills me
<_stink_> yeah, same here
<_stink_> sometimes i can't figure out a sane way to split it
<_stink_> so i just... don't
<brousch> yes
<brousch> I tend to use longish variable names
<snap-l> _stink_: It's totally worth it.
<snap-l> There's some automated scripts you can use for pep8 under vim
<_stink_> yeah, was just looking at those
<_stink_> and i confess going through this little project and fixing continuation indents has made it much more readable
<_stink_> i don't love not being able to put spaces around kwargs
<_stink_> but that's my only real complaint
<_stink_> and i can get over it.
<snap-l> Mine is the 80 character line limit
<_stink_> hopefully i can get these in my brain and not write it wrong from now on.
<snap-l> Man, this has been a fun year.
<snap-l> JoDee's grandmother is apparently ill
<jjesse> that stinks
<snap-l> her mom says she might not make it through the day. Though this is also the same woman who spent several months saying her grandfather wasn't going to make it
<snap-l> so lord knows
<jjesse> that's terrible
<snap-l> Yeah, JoDee's mom is not terribly reliable
<rick_h_> _stink_: pastebin the lines you can't shorten and I'll show you
<rick_h_> _stink_: and once you do it for a bit, it becomes second nature
<rick_h_> but definitly suggest add https://github.com/mitechie/bookie_parser/blob/pyramid/Makefile#L72
<_stink_> so the flake8 tool is preferred to the pep8 tool?
<snap-l> pep8--Driessen and syntastic
<snap-l> THose are the two I use.
<rick_h_> _stink_: it's just easy as it combines pyflakes, which catches things like missing/extra import
<rick_h_> systastic is set to use flake8 as it's python processor
<_stink_> ah, cool
<rick_h_> http://paste.mitechie.com/show/856/ is my syntastic setup
<rick_h_> and autocmd FileType python map <buffer> <leader>M :SyntasticCheck<CR>
<rick_h_> which let's me do a syntastic update manually with ,M at any time
<_stink_> hah, i love this line from the syntastic vim.org page: "If syntax errors are detected, the user is notified and is happy because they didn't have to compile their code or execute their script to find them."
<_stink_> the user is happy
 * rick_h_ is all kinds of happy
<greg-g> I think Rowan is just reminding us how hard he was a year ago, in celebration of his one year bday.
<greg-g> Carrie barely slept last night
<greg-g> jrwren: you retweet Bob Marshal a lot, I just looked up his website, and I love his beard :)
<greg-g> man it is great to use notmuch on an ssd again, SO FAST.
<jrwren> greg-g: i really like his tweets :)
<jrwren> what is notmuch?
<rick_h_> greg-g: +1
<rick_h_> <3 notmuch
<rick_h_> jrwren: an email fulltext index/search tool
<jrwren> for use with mutt or something?
<greg-g> yeah, mutt or whatever
<rick_h_> yea, works with anything really. There's a script you can add to your mutt config to search through notmuch
<greg-g> http://notmuchmail.org/
<rick_h_> so keep my nice gmail-like search but keep using nice offline imap and terminal based email
<greg-g> http://notmuchmail.org/frontends/
<snap-l> Fuckl
<jjesse> what now?
<snap-l> CT shooting, and the ensuing internet "make things right" movement
<snap-l> "Sorry for your loss, but could you take a moment to sign this petition banning bad things from happening to good people? Thaaanks."
<jjesse> yeah that sucks
<jjesse> any idea what was behind the shooter/
<jjesse> motive wise?
<snap-l> No idea, and couldn't care less
<snap-l> I'm tired of these assholes
<snap-l> Tey go out in a media shitstorm, and their victims fade away.
<rick_h_> hmm, erica was just texting me asking me to give michael a big hug over this CT stuff
<greg-g> :(
<greg-g> I was just on the phone with my mom/dad because my internet was out (and owed them a call), they just told me
<rick_h_> oh geeze...a freaking elementary school?!
<rick_h_> and man all the news places getting quotes from 6/8yr olds ugh
<rick_h_> the world sucks
<snap-l> Yeah, this is fucked up
<brousch> Oh man. I just pulled up the first article on google News and it has a picture of a line of kids being led out. One of them looks just like George
<greg-g> fucking eh man
<greg-g> I just...
<rick_h_> this one is going to be heard for a while...gun control lobby is gearing up and it's sickening on both ends of the debate
<snap-l> rick_h_: That's why I posted what I did.
<greg-g> who pays for that gun control lobby, again? last time I checked, it wasn't as centrally controlled like the NRA
<snap-l> My Twitter feed exploded
 * greg-g 's as well
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> https://twitter.com/BenjaminBirdie/status/279656236234981376 +1
<snap-l> Seriously, though, I'm tired of both sides gearing up whenever a seriously emotional event occurs
<rick_h_> yea, that's the bad thing is that both sides will come out slimy
<greg-g> the only way things change
<snap-l> It's not welcome.
<greg-g> people are complacent until the news tells them not to be
<snap-l> "Oh, sorry your grandma died from Alzheimers. Here, sign this petition banning Alzheimers"
<greg-g> a tad superfluous, but ok
<snap-l> This is the same reactionist shit that gives us stuff like the TSA
 * snap-l feels a rant coming on
<greg-g> except, there isn't a pro-terrorist group for the otherside from that one.
<rick_h_> it is, but I wonder how many people are inconvienced getting on planes vs inconvienced getting a gnu
<greg-g> i mean, in the national debate
<rick_h_> hah, a gnu...those gnu folks always wanting a gnu in the backyard
<snap-l> I'll wager with anyone that whatever means allowed this jakass to procure a weapon was perfectly legal, and after regulation will continue to be legal.
<snap-l> You can'teffectively ban symptoms
<rick_h_> well this is some 20yr old kid, it'll be interesting to see the story once they trace how he got a hold of the guns and such
<greg-g> except all those other examples where people have...
<rick_h_> if some stupid dad didn't have his shit locked up, he better go into witness protection in a hury
<brousch> 20 year old is an adult
<greg-g> unless you want to drink
 * greg-g just likes throwing inconsistencies out there ;)
<snap-l> greg-g: By in a Man's World.
<brousch> heh
<snap-l> Boy in a Man's World
<snap-l> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Boy_in_a_Man's_World
<rick_h_> meh, call me an old grouchy man with a 21yr old 'kid' brother but 20 is a kit through and through.
<greg-g> :)
<rick_h_> /kit/kid
<greg-g> I agree, in today's world especially, 20 year olds haven't grown up at all anymore
<greg-g> I wasn't grown up at 20
<greg-g> I was a ef up still
<greg-g> (still am, to some ;) )
<rick_h_> yep
<greg-g> rick_h_ thinks I'm an ef up
<snap-l> some days I feel like I'm just celebrating anniversaries of my 21st birthday.
<greg-g> (sorry, I have to joke right now, otherwise I'll just quit working today, on my last day before 3 weeks vacation)
<rick_h_> greg-g: hey, I'm a big ef up as well. :P
<rick_h_> though if I get the TL role I guess I'll have to grow up some more boooo
<greg-g> at least you got the awesome toys!
<greg-g> TL?
<rick_h_> anyway, I jump online for a few min and find this. Time to go back offline on my sick day and run away
<greg-g> ah, suck, feel better man
<rick_h_> TL == team lead. My team lead is moving up so I'm going for team load for my quad
<greg-g> ah, gotcha
<brousch> ooooh
<rick_h_> which sucks, but oh well
<greg-g> snap-l: thought you'd like this: "31,347 Americans died from gun violence in US last yr. http://1.usa.gov/L791PT ; 17 from terrorism: http://on.cfr.org/KBQyO4"
<greg-g> I know I know, just, interesting
 * greg-g lets snap-l get last word and then he moves on ;)
<snap-l> greg-g: No worries. It's quite telling, frankly.
<snap-l> speaking of fantasy worlds without guns, I really like this setting: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GURPS_Banestorm ;)
<snap-l> "For instance, in the 16th century a number of humans were transported to Yrth from France, bringing with them dangerous knowledge of Protestantism, and gunpowder. The latter has since been suppressed due to concerns by the Empire of Megalos about too much technological progress."
<greg-g> heh
<snap-l> There's an awful lot of delivery vehicles not making stops in front of my house.
<snap-l> This must be rectified.
<devinheitmueller> Hey, does anybody have an contacts in San Francisco area who are looking for IT people?
<billings> ooh, GURPS
<snap-l> billings: Yeah, one of my favirote RPG systems.
<greg-g> rick_h_: if you're still around, have you heard of/used this fork of mutt with built in notmuch support? http://notmuchmail.org/frontends/
<snap-l> The only problem with the cat sleeping next to me on the couch is my ass was falling asleep, and I didn't have the heart to move her
<rick_h_> greg-g: no, because it's not packaged so juts not bothered since it works for me as is
 * greg-g nods
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-15
<rick_h_> ok, managed to read some more of this stuff. I want to know where the kickstarter is to build a stature of the teacher that laid out before a door without a lock on it and took bullets to keep this gunman from getting into the classroom. My freaking hero.
<Blazeix> wow, i had no idea zsh globbing was so powerful
<Blazeix> like `rm **/*(Lk-30)` recursively deletes all files less than 30kb
<Blazeix> man zshexpn
<brousch> what the http://www.brython.info/index_en.html
<rick_h_> Blazeix: zsh ftw!
<rick_h_> <3 rm **/*.pyc in python projects
<snap-l> find ftw. ;)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-16
<greg-g> hello from Michigan (Chelsea)!
<rick_h_> greg-g: welcome man!
<rick_h_> greg-g: how long you in for?
<greg-g> rick_h_: 3 weeks, flying out Jan 5th
<rick_h_> greg-g: well hope you get some time to meet up at some point
<greg-g> definitely
<greg-g> don't have a car, so dependent on the in-laws, so that makes some things tougher
<greg-g> but, like any good american, they have two cars, so I/we can probably borrow for some time :)
<rick_h_> cool, where abouts?
<rick_h_> we'll arrange pickup :P
<greg-g> home base is Chelsea, MI, (10 miles west of A2)
<rick_h_> cool, woodworking christmas party is thurs :P
<rick_h_> let me know if you're free that night and I'll swing by and take you to the taj
<rick_h_> grab you and jcastro_ :P
<rick_h_> ok, well night time. will work on getting some meet/greet time greg-g welcome back to lovely MI :P
<greg-g> whoa! just maybe!
<greg-g> I'll work on that!
<greg-g> g'night
<greg-g> whoa, did not expect this at the in-law's: http://testmy.net/q3fd4Kg.3mlC4XN.png
<snap-l> That can't be right
<greg-g> I know, something's weird
<snap-l> Not only that but their upload speed is more than their download speed
<greg-g> just did again in Chromium (first was Fx) and got 4.1/3.2
<snap-l> CHeck to see if their water is running up-hill too
<snap-l> Because that's some serious mystery-spot shit
<greg-g> ok, on speedtest.net I got 11.0/4.1
<snap-l> Do you have QoS enabled?
<greg-g> on my laptop? or their router? (no idea on router)
<greg-g> (and no on laptop)
<snap-l> Hm, my upload speed is pretty slow according to testmy.net
<snap-l> Download :: 12.8 Mbps 1.6 MB/s   Upload :: 911 Kbps 114 kB/s
<greg-g> ok, well, going to force going to bed, didn't realize how late it was (laptop was still on pacific)
<greg-g> g'night
<snap-l> laterness
<tony-smlr>  We are live http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCB0VMOf9Kw53CMh9bl4X5nA?v=NlUFK7thLPk
<derekv> heres a fun error to get from a major website : Microsoft VBScript runtime error '800a0009'
<Blazeix> http://www.meetup.com/Michigan-Python-Development-Group/
<snap-l> Good morning
<snap-l> Er, wow...
<snap-l> Good afternoon
<snap-l> Been quite a day. JoDee's grandmother passed away this morning
<snap-l> I swear, I need to stop taking vacation days, as it seems whenever I do, something happens.
<jjesse-home> snap-l:  sorry to hear about JoDee's grandmoterh
<snap-l> Thank you
<rick_h_> nothing like kid poop on the floor
<rick_h_> snap-l: :( sorry, if you guys need anything you know where to call
<snap-l> rick_h_: Thanks.
<snap-l> rick_h_: Also, ugh
<snap-l> Just finished off the OMC episodes for the year.
<snap-l> Can't wait to release the Holiday Episode
<snap-l> http://patientzero.bandcamp.com/track/dlc-intro
<snap-l> ^ someone gets it
<rick_h_> woot
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-09
<cmaloney> Evening
<rick_h__> party
<cmaloney> Good morning
<brousch> Yes, despite the snow
<rick_h__> meh, not enough to play in
<brousch> Too cold to play in
<brousch> We have ~2"
<brousch> Hm, I have spam in my RSS feed from Bookie
<rick_h__> brousch: yea?
<brousch> https://bmark.us/recent/android?count=50&page=0
<brousch> I have a feed of anything tagged with Android
<brousch> 3rd one looks like spam
<rick_h__> brousch: which ones?
<rick_h__> brousch: no, he's a valid user
<rick_h__> just asian
<brousch> Yeah, looks OK after translation
<rick_h__> https://bmark.us/iamchenxin/recent
<brousch> My bad
<brousch> My Google Groups spam reflex kicking in
<jrwren> gevent tagged a 1.0 release.
<jrwren> it doesn't claim python 3.x support :(
<jjesse> happy first snow of winter and every sucks t driving day
<brousch> jjesse: I didn't have any trouble
<jjesse> brousch: must be nice i drive the beltline to drop son off at school and it is terrible as always
<brousch> <nelson>HA HA </nelson>
<greg-g> heh
<greg-g> 09:37 <  rick_h__> brousch: no, he's a valid user
<greg-g> 09:38 <  rick_h__> just asian
<rick_h__> greg-g: well I figured the non ascii characters were what threw him off
<greg-g> :)
<rick_h__> he's the only user testing utf-8 support a ton :)
<greg-g> reporting bugs?
<rick_h__> no, mostly works from what I can tell
<greg-g> awesome then :)
<rick_h__> yea, what's funny is I can tell that the chrome extension for google voice is not utf8 happy
<rick_h__> as the texts I get from new bookmarks comes across as funky stuff. :)
<rick_h__> "oh, there goes iamchenxin"
<greg-g> heh
<jjesse> so instead of working this morning i've spent sometime helping a paniced relative out with his stupd windiows computer
<jjesse> gargh crypto locker
 * jjesse heads desk
<jjesse> thank good ness for back ups and system restore points
<jjesse> and here is your ubuntu install now leave me alonw
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> oh, dad accomplishment this weekend.
<greg-g> I glued down Rowan's first wooden train set thingy, and it still works ;)
<greg-g> it's a fancy one, the middle bridge has three levels of track
<greg-g> thanks grandparents ;)
<jrwren> jcastro: what editor did jill use to do her latex stuff in grad school?
<rick_h__> jjesse: orly? Someone got hit with that? wow
<jcastro> jrwren, lyx
<jcastro> but I had to switch her off, no MLA templates for latex that didn't suck
<jrwren> to what did she move?
<jcastro> word, lol
<jrwren> ugh, sorry
<jcastro> I didn't have to edit it, heh
<jcastro> she ended up with like 77 copies on disk
<jcastro> I was like, you are insane
<cmaloney> http://wso.williams.edu/wiki/index.php/LaTeX_MLA_Template <- that didn't work?
<cmaloney> jrwren: Also funny you should mention this, as MUG is doing a presentation on LaTeX this month
<jrwren> LaTeX came up at work when someone was bitching about word.
<cmaloney> jrwren: Honestly I wish more places supported LaTeX.
<cmaloney> That would make my life easier.
<cmaloney> Here's my text, format it however you wish.
<jrwren> what do you mean by more places?
<cmaloney> Recruiters
<greg-g> I was going to say, job posters
<jrwren> bah, fuck them
<cmaloney> Having to submit a Word Document is a pain in the ass
<cmaloney> jrwren: Well, I just take the text from the PDF document and slap it into Libreoffice
<cmaloney> If it formats, fine. Otherwise fuck you too.
<cmaloney> I'll send a PDF first to be polite.
<cmaloney> but there's few things that piss me off more than having to resubmit something in a Word document.
<jrwren> i just say "no thanks" when asked for word document :p
<jrwren> i honestly haven't had to deal with word docs in years.
<trevlar> agreed. I had my resume all nice in HTML since I thought it would, you know, make sense being a web developer.. but nope
<trevlar> it even had a print stylesheet so they could print it if they really really wanted it to and stack it next to all the others
<cmaloney> San Francisco you crazy: https://twitter.com/FitzTheReporter/status/410098690821337088/photo/1
<greg-g> haha, awesome
<rick_h__> man, that guy in the video was nuts
<rick_h__> stupid, wtf are you doing engaging and throwing a baby tantrum
<cmaloney> I haven't seen the video
<cmaloney> I can't even parse what the deal is.
<rick_h__> well, based on the article I found it's 2-parts
<rick_h__> 1) these private google buses stop at public bus stops, but don't pay anything for the honor
<rick_h__> other private buses have ot pay a fee/tax for the privelage
<cmaloney> OK.
<rick_h__> 2) overall these google high paid tech folks are part of the inflating living expenses and normal folks have to move out
<cmaloney> so why today?
<greg-g> more context: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xyqbc7SQ4w
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> (nsfw)
<rick_h__> lol, nice warning on that
<cmaloney> I'll watch when I get home. :)
<rick_h__> ummm, ok
<cmaloney> Doesn't anyone in SF realize that Google is a virtual company now?
<rick_h__> wtf did you do to me greg-g
<greg-g> hahhahaha
<greg-g> cmaloney: nope, they bus down soooooo many people every day
<cmaloney> They could just, I dunno... digitize their entire work force and put them on the game grid or something
<cmaloney> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOzTikUdvuU
<rick_h__> greg-g: I can't unsee this! gahhhhhhhh
<cmaloney> Man, what a day to not work from home. :)
<rick_h__> not exactly a lot of "more context"
<greg-g> hahaha, ok "relevant"
<greg-g> couldn't resist
<cmaloney> Point is though if they wanted to Google could uproot themselves and everyone there and move out of SFO
<rick_h__> I think some folks would appreciate it if they did
<greg-g> gentrification is a bitch, I don't know how to solve it
<jrwren> greg-g: that was scary
<greg-g> jrwren: :)
<jrwren> anyone know python c modules really well?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-10
<cmaloney> https://ting.com/blog/2660-8-gallons-of-missing-coffee-recovered/
<jrwren> YES!!! http://docs.cython.org/src/userguide/extension_types.html
<cmaloney> http://www.reddit.com/r/progrockmusic <- God whomever did these alien drawings is my hero this week.
<cmaloney> greg-g: What the fuck.
<greg-g> cmaloney: you're welcome
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h__> party
<cmaloney> You're always partying over there.
<rick_h__> if you're not partying you're dying
<cmaloney> Well there's quite the dichotomy.
<rick_h__> on/off
<rick_h__> use it or lose it
<rick_h__> it's the way of things :)
<cmaloney> http://tmbw.net/wiki/Lyrics:Dead
<cmaloney> Specifically:
<cmaloney> Now it's over, I'm dead, and I haven't (now it's) Done anything that I want (over) Or, I'm still alive and there's nothing I want to do
<jrwren> rick_h__: cython extension types saved my ass!
<jrwren> <3
<rick_h__> jrwren: coolio
<rick_h__> jrwren: perf issue or integrating another library?
<rick_h__> cmaloney: hmm, having nothing left you want to do would be a problem. Does not compute.
<jrwren> library integration
<rick_h__> jrwren: ah, very cool then
<jrwren> it was using a static C global before, so it was magically working.
<jrwren> now its more explicit and more flexible
<jrwren> but less magic meant I had to use more cython
<cmaloney> http://openmetalcast.com/2013/12/09/open-metalcast-special-club-metal-interview-episode-patient-zero/
<cmaloney> This is the interview I mentioned that was completely "virtual"
<jrwren> i should just ask rick_h__
<jrwren> is there a way to tell distutils or other to NOT compile to python bytecode?
<jrwren> I don't want the pyc files in my install dir
<brousch> jrwren: Like http://stackoverflow.com/questions/154443/how-to-avoid-pyc-files ?
<jrwren> no
<jrwren> that is running the interpreter.
<jrwren> i want that to happen.
<jrwren> python setup.py install <-- a step in there generates all the pyc
<jrwren> i want to skip that step
<jrwren> gah.
<jrwren> --no-compile
<jrwren> its right there. *sigh*
<brousch> frickin blizzard
 * rick_h__ runs out to where brousch is
<greg-g> blizzard?!
<greg-g> oh man :(
<greg-g> the best I got is Rowan's water table is now just a block of ice.
<rick_h__> it is cold
<brousch> It's like 6F with 15MPH winds and lake effect snow
<rick_h__> I had to wear my coat out to day care this morning
<rick_h__> bah, we've got lakes? I want more snow. If it's going to be cold, give me snow
<brousch> Accumulated 3/4" on my car in the 45mins at lunch
<brousch> Crap. It's snowing in Portland. I'll have to go farther south
<brousch> Hawaii
<jrwren> cython is CRAZY!!!
<rick_h__> brousch: I see a high of 48 in portland today
<rick_h__> sounds peachy to me
<greg-g> bah, that cold with rain is annoying
<greg-g> makes biking insufferable
<greg-g> I'm fine with -20 and snow. I'm fine with 100 and rain. 34-50 with rain? sucky on a bike.
<greg-g> it feels colder than the 10* and snow
<brousch> jrwren: I've seen cython a bit with Kivy. It is written mostly in cython
<jrwren> its awesome, but steep learn
<jrwren> it usually isn't doing what I think it is doing :)
<brousch> There's actually a book for cython
<brousch> Packt, but still a book
<cmaloney> Packt has a boot for just about everything
<cmaloney> Some are good. Most are no better than the project docs.
<jrwren> i don't think a book would help.
<jrwren> maybe a REALLY WELL written book
<jrwren> but those dont exist in python world.
<brousch> :P
<brousch> Why do you think that is?
<cmaloney> jrwren: I beg to differ.
<jrwren> beg all you want.
<greg-g> have an issue with CapitalOne, like them wrongfully having your phone number associated with someone's account who's in default? Can't seem to get it resolved on the phone since they don't have any real humans (just phone trees that hang up on you if you don't have an account number)? Bitch on twitter!
<greg-g> it worked
<cmaloney> Nice.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-11
<jrwren> HEY!
<jrwren> gues what I wasted half of my day on?
<jrwren> this is really funny
<jrwren> messsagelistener -l 127.0.0.1
<jrwren> server listening for a connection, it just talks http, no big deal.
<jrwren> ./someclient
<jrwren> it has localhost hardcoded in it, in C, and in python (a few ./someclients)
<jrwren> what could go wrong?
<cmaloney> IT's a server. THere's lilely a few things.
<jrwren> really?
<jrwren> it has multiple entires for localhost, including ::1 *sigh*
<jrwren> oh and getaddrinfo always returns ipv6 first
<cmaloney> Hah, that's awesome.
<jrwren> it was not awesome.
<jrwren> it doesn't help that I was super deep into crazy c/python cython stuff, fixing those bugs, so when this came up, OF COURSE i start looking deep in tehre first.
<cmaloney> Good morning
<brousch> So far
<rick_h__> ugh
<jrwren> GOOD MORNING!!!
<jrwren> http://t.co/NuokPXOdmR
<cmaloney> jrwren: Pretty soon we'll just use heiroglyphics to speak
<jrwren> we don't already?
<cmaloney> We'll speak in Emoji. ;)
<jrwren> japanese speak in kanji
<jrwren> s/speak/write/
<rick_h__> lmao of the morning https://twitter.com/jackdied/status/410782645413748736
<rick_h__> I hated getting those calls form godaddy, but that one might be worth getting
<jrwren> hahahaah
<brousch> Now I want to register fuckgodaddy.com
<brousch> Wow http://boingboing.net/2013/12/11/glitch.html
<cmaloney> brousch: Yeah
<brousch> I have one app in my idea list that I assumed I'd never get around to because it needs a bunch of fanciful creatures. Now it maybe be do-able
<cmaloney> That's definitely the one-stop shopping for strange shit. :)
<cmaloney> Sadly I wonder how many otherwise crappy games will get people to give them a second look because of that artwork.
<cmaloney> it'll almost be like silently judging an article / book because they used a particular artist's stock clip-art or photo or something.
<cmaloney> Don't get me wrong: I think it's awesome they released those assets.
<cmaloney> I saw some assets for another game that was in development that will likely never see the light of day
<cmaloney> and they were quite stunning.
<brousch> But now a hack like me can take these beautiful things and stick them in my crap, which sort of dilutes their value
<cmaloney> brousch: Depends on how they're used.
<rick_h__> right now they'll never be used. It's wasted time and effort
<rick_h__> if at least one good thing comes out of them, then you'd be doing them a service.
<cmaloney> Yep
<brousch> It's like creating a beautiful font that all of the secretaries start to use for company newsletters so it gets a bad rap
<greg-g> as of 9 minutes ago, Rowan is 2 years old
<brousch> Good luck
<greg-g> :)
<brousch> Actually 2 was not bad for us. 3 was worse
<greg-g> "great"
<greg-g> so you're saying "this ain't as bad as it gets"
<jrwren> awesome!
<jrwren> agree with brousch
<greg-g> :)
<jrwren> 2 was easy
<jrwren> 3 got hard
<greg-g> heh, crap
<greg-g> :)
<jrwren> everyone is different
<brousch> I think potty training was the worst
<brousch> We did that in the 3s
<greg-g> yeah, Rowan is different than most kids, he's been more intense/active/ (and yeah, aggressive) for a long time, hopefully it'll even out soon
<greg-g> oh, he's already potty trained, has been since 5 months
<brousch> That's incredible
<greg-g> well, "elimination communication", he says "pee" or "poop" then we bring him to the bathroom and he goes
<brousch> That's still really impressive
<brousch> How much warning do you get?
<greg-g> depends, it's always been really great, but lately, as in the last week or so, there have been a few accidents
<rick_h__> greg-g: congrats
<greg-g> thanks :)
<rick_h__> greg-g: terrible twos, terrifying threes, fearsome fours
<rick_h__> there's a nice pattern there for you to run with
<greg-g> brousch: full answer: at the beginning, it was more us trying to recognize the signs, we got really good and all was great for a long time. There were accidents, but only like 10 in a year and a half
<greg-g> heh
<brousch> My son is 5 and he had 1 accident this year. He will still dance around holding his crotch and claim he doesn't have to go
<brousch> Accident was when he was sleeping, so not as bad
<rick_h__> yea, when he's into something you have to get him away. He'll keep going and just wet unfortunately.
<greg-g> yeah, that happened a couple times recently :/
<cmaloney> Happy Birthday Rowan!
<greg-g> :)
<cmaloney> Sitting on hold for the post office.
<cmaloney> Something tells me they forgot about me.
<cmaloney> Either that or getting a passport is hard work.
<rick_h__> I hate life...http://r.bmark.us/u/2f791dc1d5cba5
<cmaloney> Apparently AT&T is bucking for the Verizon "shitty company" awards
<jrwren> comcast rules!
<cmaloney> https://ting.com/blog/how-ting-does-coffee/
<rick_h__> OMG this is the craziest video I've seen http://www.wisn.com/news/south-east-wisconsin/waukesha/germantown-hwy-4145-pileup-captured-on-camera/-/10150328/23398136/-/d6wy9ez/-/index.html
<rick_h__> it's freaking bumper cars
<rick_h__> mad props to the semi drivers, about the only ones in control
<jrwren> is it a ice thing?
<jrwren> oh, yup, snowy
<rick_h__> yea, and people out of the cars with speed people going out of control
<rick_h__> note to self, stay in the freaking car!
<jrwren> eff that.
<jrwren> get out of car and get out of the way.
<jrwren> hop the fence and keep running
<rick_h__> man, watch that. You'd have to get way out of the way
<jrwren> i saw
<jrwren> omg, it lasts so long!
<rick_h__> yea, it does! and gets worse
<jrwren> much worse
<rick_h__> the last couple of minutes has some scary bumper cars
<rick_h__> come flying in and just run into guys that parked and got off the road
<jrwren> yup, craz.
<jrwren> that was CRAZY!
<cmaloney> Always starts with one asshole
<rick_h__> oh there were many to blame in this
<rick_h__> every 5th guy did something stupid
<cmaloney> Yeah
<greg-g> geez yeah, the professional drivers did well
<cmaloney> It's because people didn't slow the fuck down
<cmaloney> MOst of these were avoidable if folks didn't drive so damn fast
<cmaloney> That and that one car in the middle needed to get off the road if it was possible.
<cmaloney> But that's just armchair quarterbacking at this point
<greg-g> and seriously, whoever that guy is (obviously a guy) who's walking into the road, STOP
<greg-g> get out of the effing way, you're making it worse
<rick_h__> I'm floored none of the people out of their cars on the right side got whacked
<greg-g> yeah
<greg-g> idiots, get further away
<cmaloney> me too
<brousch> oh man
<brousch> watching the bumper cars
<brousch> I love the ones that come flying in and end up spinning into the woods
<greg-g> raise your hand if you've gone into the ditch in snow driving at any point in your driving life
<greg-g> o/
<rick_h__> not made it to the ditch. Just did a 360 on I69 once in college
<brousch> greg-g: I never have, though there were definitely times I deserved to
<rick_h__> bald tires of poor college kids don't help
<brousch> I remember bouncing off drifts and through 4 way stops in Ann Arbor
<cmaloney> I went off the curb one time that someone dumped a bunch of gravel on the offramp of I-94 and Oakwood
<cmaloney> Surprised I didn't bang up the car more than I did
<cmaloney> And managed to hit someone's trailer hitch while (don't laugh) looking at my Palm Clie while driving.
<cmaloney> had a big square dent in my bumper and blown airbags.
<cmaloney> dude didn't even have a scratch.
<brousch> My worst was when I had mono and fell asleep on a back road at 60mph
<cmaloney> lovely.
<brousch> Still didn't go in the ditch!
<greg-g> wow, luckly
<greg-g> -l
<_stink_> my worst was totaling my taurus on I75 near 475 - tried to change lanes at 60 mph through a 5 inch high line of snow that had built up between lanes
<_stink_> hit the center rail
<greg-g> _stink_: eek
<greg-g> I totalled my Ranger by hitting a deer on I35 (Minnesota) going 70
<_stink_> yeeikes
<_stink_> what did the deer look like afterward
<greg-g> well, totalled as in "possibly a tweaked frame, costs more to fix than the value of the truck at that point"
<_stink_> hah
<greg-g> well, since it's a truck, it was a flat on hit, so decent/edible
<_stink_> heh
<_stink_> "edible"
<greg-g> :)
<cmaloney> Did you get a mail from Valve?
<cmaloney> jcastro: ^^
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> I doubt it
<jcastro> I mean, I am checking
<cmaloney> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+CraigMaloney/posts/VucZNxq8yYP
<rick_h__> cmaloney: not going ot make CHC tonight. Fighint cold and want to rest and get better before this weekend
<cmaloney> OK. Thanks for the heads up.
<cmaloney> hope you feel better soon!
<rick_h__> thanks
<rick_h__> yea, need to get my tastebuds back for wine night
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-12
<widox> hah, I'm also fighting some plague
<widox> got me yesterday
<rick_h__> widox: yea, babysitter came over so I could go to MUG and I just told her "I'll be napping in the guest room, let me know if you need anything"
<widox> heh
<rick_h__> I think it's the first time I paid someone for a nap
<cmaloney> heh
<greg-g> rick_h__: sounds wonderful
<cmaloney> Good morning
<brousch> http://blogs.woodtv.com/files/2013/12/modis-wide-shot.jpg
<cmaloney> Stop sending your lake-effect. :)
<brousch> I set that as my desktop background, but it makes me feel colder
<jrwren> good morning
<brousch> No. Too cold
<jrwren> warm coffee
<cmaloney> Need warmer coffee
<brousch> This is fun http://threejs.org/
<brousch> My PyCon 2014 Kivy tutorial was rejected :(
<cmaloney> brousch: Sorry to hear that.
<brousch> 70 tutorials for 15 slots
<jrwren> don't feel bad.
<jrwren> its probably because no one knows what kivy is.
<jrwren> and by no one, I mean me.
<jrwren> wtf is kivy?
<brousch> Cross platform (Win, OSX, Lin, Android, iOS) Python GUI framwork that uses opengl
<brousch> Ah well. This will free up some time I can spend getting better at Javascript
<jrwren> why would I use it over QT or wxWidgets
<brousch> Android and iOS
<brousch> I prefer the layouts and widgets also
<brousch> You describe your widgets and layouts in KV language, like CSS, but it can also have Python in it
<brousch> Also it's built for multitouch from the get-go
<jrwren> cool
<jrwren> how does it avoid lowest common denominator UI?
<brousch> Its own widget set
<brousch> It does not try to look native
<jrwren> sure, but some UI widgets dont translate across platforms.
<jrwren> so what does it do?
<brousch> Lets you make touch GUIs easily
<jrwren> i'm not sold.
<brousch> With Python
<jrwren> but I pip install kivy anyway
<jrwren> " built over OpenGL ES 2"
<jrwren> you didn't say ES2
<brousch> yeah, it's not that mature
<jrwren> I'm an ES2 lover.
<jrwren> why didn't you say so!?!?
<brousch> I have nice scripts for installing on ubuntu 12.04 and debian stable
<brousch> And Windows is easy
<jrwren> doesn't work on mac
<jrwren> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6561906/ fail
<brousch> Each new OSX breaks Python
<jrwren> its cuz I don't have deps.
<brousch> http://kivy.org/docs/installation/installation-macosx.html
<brousch> I'm pretty sure that works if your Python is not broken
<waf> this is cool: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1497958/how-to-use-vim-registers#answer-7018760
<waf> i had no idea that vim registers / macros were linked like that
<jrwren> yeah, I don't want the app.
<jrwren> give me a list of deps
<jrwren> i should really work vim registers into my vim workflow, but I just don't use them.
<waf> yeah, i don't either, unfortunately. i'll sometimes use the null register "_
<jrwren> kivy uses cython \m/ https://github.com/kivy/kivy/blob/master/kivy/_event.pyx
<trevlar> waf: very cool
<brousch> jrwren: Maybe you can find the dependencies from my Ubuntu install script https://gist.github.com/brousch/6589386
<trevlar> one step further that could be used to save some common macros to your vimrc http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2024443/saving-vim-macros
<brousch> Most of the weird stuff is for pygame, which Kivy uses
<jrwren> wtf does it use numpy for?
<brousch> jrwren: Fuck if I know. Pygame is full of mysteries http://www.pygame.org/wiki/CompileUbuntu
<jrwren> someday maybe I'll look into all this.
<jrwren> i don't write desktop or palmtop python
<brousch> I'm too lazy to learn Java, so I mostly use Kivy for Android apps
<brousch> It has to compile and bundle a whole python binary in each APK
<jrwren> makes sense.
<jrwren> you aren't too lazy, you are too smart
<jrwren> java is evil
<brousch> There is a Kivy project called pyjnius that lets you wrap Java in Python, so you have access to pretty much the whole Android API
<brousch> But you have to dive into the Android API docs to figure out what to wrap
<jrwren> sounds ghastly
<brousch> Not as bad as it sounds, but without it you are limited to pathetic API access like phonegap
<brousch> There's a similar iOS project
<jrwren> i'd jsut use mono for both cases.
<jrwren> xamarin studio rather :)
<brousch> https://github.com/kivy/pyobjus
<brousch> Bleh
<jrwren> we hit some serious limits with swift.
<jrwren> my recommendation in general: never use swift. go with ceph
<cmaloney> Why Pygame uses numpy: http://www.pygame.org/docs/ref/surfarray.html
<jrwren> wow, crazy
<cmaloney> So apparently JoDee printed and my machine went down
<cmaloney> because the UPS sent a "low battery" signal.
<cmaloney> Stupid UPS software.
<brousch> Your printer is plugged into the UPS?
<cmaloney> Why does everyone ask me that?
<cmaloney> NO
<greg-g> gotta print in those last 5 minutes!
<greg-g> ;)
<cmaloney> Our house wiring predates intelligent electrical design
<brousch> cmaloney: Because nothing else makes sense
<brousch> Ah, so the printer draws so much current the UPS sees it as a power anomoly and switches to battery, but your battery is so old that it immediately starts a shutdown
<brousch> Maybe you should put the printer on a UPS so the draw will not be so great on the lines
<jrwren> lol
<cmaloney> brousch: Brilliant deduction
<brousch> Thank you
<cmaloney> Perhaps the neighbors wouldn't mind the extension cord.
<cmaloney> It's a newer UPS
<cmaloney> bought within the last year.
<brousch> Get a bigger one
<greg-g> +1 to tapping neighbor's power
<cmaloney> Maybe I should get a generator just for the printer.
<cmaloney> That's eco-friendly?
<cmaloney> "Honey I need to print" "OK, I'll fire up the generator"
<greg-g> use bio-diesel
<brousch> Ecofriendly is taking your prints to Walgreens because the only thing you print is photos
<greg-g> then make french-fries every day
<cmaloney> ssh generatorpi
<greg-g> I think my idea wins, it involves eating french fries every day
<cmaloney> greg-g: I could steal grease from the KFC
<cmaloney> Although they might notice
<cmaloney> I think that's the 12th ingredient.
<brousch> Fries are murder! Potatoes are people too!
<greg-g> they pay someone to dispose of it, they'd be fine with you taking it (unless someone else already got to them first)
<cmaloney> I'm sure it's just run through a still
<greg-g> brousch: they go well with the baby goat and baby cow I eat then
<brousch> greg-g: At least you end their lives early, before they have time to realize how pointless their lives are
<cmaloney> I'm a vegetarian evey time I don't end meat.
<greg-g> brousch: ah, not pointless, they help make great compost for the vegetables I eat with them!
<cmaloney> http://pnacl-amiga-emulator.appspot.com/
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-13
<cmaloney> Evening
<jrwren> NIGHT!
<rick_h__> morning
<brousch> ug
<cmaloney> http://robin-d-laws.blogspot.com/2013/12/the-birds-smarter.html
<cmaloney> Good morning
<brousch> I like to hang out with people I know are smarter than I am. It keeps me humble
<jrwren> good morning.
<jrwren> greg-g: I need your expert analysis https://github.com/FeministSoftwareFoundation/C-plus-Equality/blob/master/LICENSE
<brousch> wtf
<brousch> ah, a joke
<jrwren> i don't think the source of inspiration is a joke.
<greg-g> women-born? wow
<greg-g> what the fuck
<greg-g> they failed at feminism
<cmaloney> greg-g: I'm not sure if that repo is designed for feminism or designed to mock it.
<greg-g> yeah
<greg-g> that's what I'm thinking
<greg-g> so, the mocking is just dumb then
<cmaloney> sadly as with most things there is a certain point where parody is indistinguishible from the radicals.
<greg-g> yuck, especially that last line about rape, now that's just disgusting
<cmaloney> https://plus.google.com/u/0/109093485030374661399/posts/Gz447bhKn62
<cmaloney> Also: Getting sick and tired of getting a gift receipt for everything
<cmaloney> I understand it's easier to just print the damn thing than to ask me if I want it
<cmaloney> but I'd rather not come off like a selfish bastard when buying stuff
<cmaloney> "Do you need a gift receipt?" "No, this plastic squirrel and KY jelly are for me, thank you".
<greg-g> "no, it's for me, I don't believe in presents"
<brousch> Would you like a gift receipt for that pack of condoms, sir?
<cmaloney> brousch: Great minds.
<greg-g> I don't know, the squirrel is kind of a different level
<cmaloney> http://www.michiguide.com/archives2013/2013/12/cumulus-flips-931-detroit-from.html
<cmaloney> snicker.
<greg-g> cmaloney: horible editing on that story
<cmaloney> greg-g: Yeah, I don't think they employ any.
<cmaloney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UBRUyofiiU
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-14
<tony-smlr> SMLR is live! Video http://youtu.be/-IPCVFDYThQ  Audio http://live.smlr.us:8000/streaming and chatting on Freenode Channel #smlr
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h__> party
<rick_h__> first trip out in the snow complete. Not a lot out there, inchish
<cmaloney> Yeah, we're going to drive out to visit bro-in-law and see how bad it is.
<cmaloney> Haven't canceled on Millpond yet.
<rick_h__> cmaloney: ok, cool. Well I'm serious about driving around.
<rick_h__> so just give me a call, we'll get the fireplace going tonight :)
<cmaloney> Thanks. Will let you know once we get back from hospital.
<rick_h__> yea, take care of family first
<rick_h__> sorry about that
<cmaloney> No worries. If the reason is what we think it is then it's both disturbing and a bit hilarious.
<cmaloney> But I think he's fine.
<rick_h__> well that's good then. I'm not up on my reasons for that stuff so sounds worrying from here.
<cmaloney> Finally home
<cmaloney> Also: done with snow, kthx.
<jrwren> traffic really bad?
<jrwren> roads bad?
<rick_h__> wheeeee
<rick_h__> roads are slushy messes. traffic wasn't much around here
<rick_h__> and managed to get the traction light on 3 times
<cmaloney> rick_h__: I think we got more around here.
<cmaloney> I about slid into a subdivision trying to turn around.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-15
<_stink_> probably 3.5 or 4 inches at my place
<jrwren> is that all?
<jrwren> I think we have7 or 8 by now
<_stink_> wow
<_stink_> we've had some blowing since 4pm but not much new snow.
<jrwren> must have been blowing.
<jrwren> official report says 5.3" ann arbor
<rick_h__> yea, 4.5-5 recorded around here
<rick_h__> rumor is another 2 tonight
<jrwren> looks like we got at least 2 last night.
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> and bbl. :)
<rick_h__> morning
<jrwren> husbands, what are you getting your wives for christmas?
<dzho> requested items
<dzho> at least, I hope what I got is the same as what was requested
<dzho> but, as when I ask for tech stuff, this can be a fraught exercise
<dzho> I went to $SPECIFIEDSTORE and got $SPECIFIEDBRAND in $SPECIFIEDCOLOR.
<dzho> question is, was it $SPECIFIEDSTYLE and $SPECIFIEDSIZE?
<dzho> jrwren: (these are bags, not clothes, so there's a bit more room for error)
<jrwren> it finally stopped snowing
<rick_h__> yea, kind of floored when someone mentioned it's not winter yet
<rick_h__> looked and the first day of winter is the 21st
<rick_h__> earliest decent snow fall I remember in a while
<jrwren> same here.
<jrwren> and definitely the earliest of this many inches
<jrwren> in a long while.
<cmaloney> Good afternoon
<cmaloney> Looks like another round of shoveling in my future. :)
<jrwren> oh yeah, it started again here.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-08
<jrwren> :(
<jrwren> 70minutes?
<cmaloney> Roughly.
<cmaloney> Hey folks, we're going to get started in about 10 minutes
<rick_h_> get my popcorn now?
<cmaloney> Hello everyone!
<cmaloney> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-mi/767/detail/
<cmaloney> Notes for this meeting are available here.
<cmaloney> As well as the agenda and what-not.
<cmaloney> Who is here tonight?
 * rick_h_ is kinda
<cmaloney> rick_h_: yeah, you're probably working righ tnow. :)
<rick_h_> how'd you guess :)
<rick_h_> those australians are up woo!
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> Anywho, if anyone else wants to be counted feel free
<cmaloney> we don't have a whole lot to cover as the year is winding down
<cmaloney> but it'd be nice to keep a few things on our radar
<cmaloney> namely the Ubuntu Global Jam in Feb.
<cmaloney> The rest of the world is jamming from Feb. 6th - Feb 8th.
<cmaloney> We've tried remote jams and they've been rather sporadic in participation
<cmaloney> so I'm wondering if we might want to meet in person somewhere.
<rick_h_> Come join me in cape town!
<cmaloney> Heh
<rick_h_> a mere 20+ hrs of flying away would be fun jam
<cmaloney> That's one way to put it. :)
<cmaloney> Might see if I can find something local to accomidate a few folks
<cmaloney> But if anyone has any ideas on what they'd like to do for the UGJ please post them either to channel or the list.
<cmaloney> Anywho, that's about all I have at the moment
<cmaloney> I've decided to keep on as the contact for the time being as there doesn't seem to be anyone interested. :)
<cmaloney> Anything else?
<cmaloney> OK, like I said: short and sweet. :)
<jrwren> oh... oops. The Newsroom > meeting ;(
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> Good morning
<jcastro> cmaloney, out of curiosity, who in the loco is using linuxmint?
<jcastro> or was in the loco
<jcastro> cmaloney, wrt. your last mailing list post.
<cmaloney> jcastro: Yeah, it didn't make it to the mailing list
<cmaloney> I'm using MUG in the same breath as the loco
<jcastro> are people @ mug using mint?
<cmaloney> Yep
<cmaloney> Or at least they're distro-shopping / hopping
<cmaloney> maybe not a whole lot but I know of folks
<jcastro> shurg, some people don't like change
<cmaloney> I'm sure they have their reasons. :)
<ColonelPanic001> change sucks
<cmaloney> I prefer larger bills personally
 * ColonelPanic001 didn't do well in Calculus
<greg-g> jerk
<cmaloney> ?
<greg-g> the derivative of velocity
<greg-g> also a pun
<cmaloney> heh
<greg-g> a bad one, i was stretching
<_stink_> oh man
<_stink_> greg-g++
<cmaloney> Evening
<greg-g> almost
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-09
<cmaloney> Good morning
<akelling> Morning
<rick_h_> decidely not good
<jrwren> terrible morning
<cmaloney> What happened?
<greg-g> well, I for one woke up with a headache, so yeah, not the best
<rick_h_> yea, went to doc for migraine last night, got two shots, woke up with migraine, got another shot.
<rick_h_> now able to speak at least
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Ugh. Sorry to hear that.
<greg-g> what were the shots of?
<greg-g> rick_h_: ^
<greg-g> also, get off your computer
<rick_h_> greg-g: so one for quesiness, one for the migraine yesterday
<rick_h_> then today for more migraine stopperage
<greg-g> what was it though?
<rick_h_> and I would be away from the comoputer but production is down atm
<greg-g> ugh
<greg-g> :(
<greg-g> awesome day so far,
<greg-g> sorry man
<rick_h_> so torridol? and morphine last night
<rick_h_> and forgot what the one today was called
<greg-g> geez
<greg-g> "dudes on morphine, let him sit out this outage, mmmkay?"
<greg-g> I can send that to mister sabdfl if you'd like
<rick_h_> lol
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Hope you feel better soon
<rick_h_> rick on a drugged up half operating head > * :P
<greg-g> https://identi.ca/greg/note/-Jqy6865TdyogjDdr2ZJgQ
<cmaloney> greg-g: If I had a nickel for every facebook competitor I could buy two Facebooks.
<brousch_> I don't think that's true
<cmaloney> Is creative Commons hosted on a2hosting?
<cmaloney> Because we're also having problems. :)
<cmaloney> https://ting.com/blog/ting-to-offer-service-on-a-gsm-network/
<cmaloney> They're not naming which network
<rick_h_> give you one guess :P
<cmaloney> T-
<dzho> I wish there was a time-based coverage diff
<dzho> because my experience of TMO is that they lacked coverage in areas we cared about
<dzho> and I had heard from friends that Sprint sucks badly in areas we care about
<dzho> but I would like to know when, and how, that changes.
<dzho> and am disinclined to switch away from vzw without knowing that.
<dzho> even though I'd like to
<cmaloney> Yeah, I don't know that.
<cmaloney> That's the big problem with switching carriers.
<dzho> well, I got an n900 back in the day, so spent some time carrying two phones.
<dzho> dumbphone vzw and n900 tmo
<cmaloney> That's no fun
<brousch_> cmaloney: I'm playing Go against someone who is as aggressive as I am. It is annoying. He should have given up by now, but keeps poking into every little hole to see if I'll mess up.
<brousch_> oh, he just resigned
<brousch_> whoa, that jumped me to 27k
<greg-g> I have to say, it's been a while since I've listened to hard rock/metal-ish, and listening to a well mixed (ie: not clipped) cd is great at loud volumes
<greg-g> (I know that first part is sacralige in this channel)
<greg-g> sacrilege* #whatever
<greg-g> also, thank you good headphones for being used for more than just conference calls
<cmaloney> brousch_: Yeah, it can be frustrating. ;)
<cmaloney> greg-g: I love listening to metal when it's not mixed too hot
<cmaloney> Carcass Full Dynaic Range version of Heartwork is amazing.
<rick_h_> bwuhahaha, walking and typing at the same time
<cmaloney> Yay walking desk
<rick_h_> yep
<rick_h_> kicked the wife out of the office and now have 3 desks and one gym in here
<tony-smlr> MUG - Michigan!/USR/Group - December meeting http://youtu.be/JIuQ-O4LSmM - SUDO, Your doing it wrong!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-10
<cmaloney> Goodmorning
<rick_h_> morning
<brousch_> morng
<cmaloney> I find your lack of letters disturbing
<brousch_> Hm, apparently my son got his hands on the good camera and took a series of 350+ selfies. They are hilarious
<cmaloney> Nice. :)
<cmaloney> if that had been film my parents would have used them for my funeral.
<cmaloney> "These are the last photos he took of himself just before we killed him"
<_stink_> haha
<brousch_> I found a site for very fast Go games http://wars.fm/go9
<cmaloney> That's awesome. :)
<brousch_> Stressful
<brousch_>  I opened the wrong delivery at home and found my wife's xmas present for me
<cmaloney> http://allblackrecordingcompany.bigcartel.com/ <- You can purchase the deafheaven font or blanket
<cmaloney> brousch_: Ugh. That sucls.
<cmaloney> sucks as well
<greg-g> hide it, make her think it got lost in the mail, she'll order another one (or get amazon to), get two of what you got!
<cmaloney> heh
<jcastro> http://www.crainsdetroit.com/article/20141210/BLOG007/141219993/techstars-to-open-shop-in-detroit
<jcastro> rick_h_, ^
<brousch_> greg-g: Devious. I was just going to try to retape it
<greg-g> brousch_: that was my second thought
<akelling> Any of you guys work on this http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/12/ubuntu-says-it-will-make-cloud-server-updates-as-simple-as-phone-updates/
<rick_h_> jcastro: translate that to english for me? who are techstars and why do we care?
<jcastro> rick_h_, they're a tech incubator, like Y!
<jcastro> they fund tech startups
<rick_h_> jcastro: so what's our startup going to be ?
<jcastro> nothing I was just saying it would be cool to have a tech scene around
<cmaloney> If we can have the tech scene without the douchebags I'm all for it
<cmaloney> but it seems money attacts douchebags like flies to a pile of shit.
<greg-g> cmaloney: you should come to SF sometime, you'd love it here :P
<cmaloney> greg-g: No thanks. :)
<jrwren> jcastro: if you think there isn't a tech scene in ann arbor, you haven't been paying attn. :p
<jcastro> jrwren, I know there is, I just think it's cool to have it in the D also
<jcastro> so someday we can take the magical train between the two
<cmaloney> magical train to the D?
<cmaloney> Sounds like the worst pick-up line ever.
<jrwren> yeah, it shall be sweet.
<jrwren> jcastro: did you see the NYT piece about detroit ariel photography?
<jcastro> yeah
<jrwren> That was awesome.
<cmaloney> ?
<jrwren> cmaloney: http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/12/07/opinion/sunday/exposures-detroit-by-air-alex-maclean.html?smid=tw-share&_r=0
<cmaloney> That's both awesome and depressing at the same time
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-11
<dzho> > They are dependent on cars, for one thing,
<dzho> I honestly think that was written unironically.
<cmaloney> https://www.gourmet-coffee.com/Keurig-DRM-Freedom-Clip.html
<cmaloney> I've ordered from these folks. I like their pluck
<cmaloney> Good morning
<brousch_> Not good. I think I have to cancel Day of Coding because my kid has The Pink Eye
<DrDaemonEye> brousch_: no fun.  :(
<DrDaemonEye> morning cmaloney
<cmaloney> brousch_: Ouch
<brousch_> Oh, it's hour of Code, but I volunteered for the whole day
<cmaloney> I swear there should be an electric shock for any idiot that doesn't mute their phone on a conference call
<brousch_> make it so
<cmaloney> I'd have to retrofit all the phones
<greg-g> brousch_: how's the little dude doing with the pink eye?
<brousch_> He doesn't care now that he knows the eye drops don't hurt
<greg-g> awesome
<brousch_> Hard part is getting him to wash his hands every time he touches his eye
<greg-g> guess what the hashtag is for this storm that is (actually decently) drenching the bay area is?
<greg-g> #hellastorm
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> greg-g: BTW: Happy Birthday Rowan. :)
<greg-g> cmaloney: well done, sir
<cmaloney> ;)
<cmaloney> bdayd
<greg-g> I probably will have to not make a big deal out of it with Rowan today, since his party is on Sunday and he'll want to open all of his presents now
<cmaloney> heh
<brousch_> cmaloney: I submit this game as proof you should never surrender http://www.dragongoserver.net/game.php?gid=949237
<cmaloney> WEll, no, you're winning. ;)
<brousch_> cmaloney: I thought I was finished at move 29. He had good structures on top and lower right. I had 3 territory and dead stones
<greg-g> so, ann arbor-ish people ( jrwren, jcastro who else?): I'll be in town for ~30 hours Mon night -> Tues evening: where should I cowork with you or someone?
<jrwren> my basement?
<jrwren> Wolverine Brew co?
<greg-g> I have one call at.... noon michigan time, other than that I can go anywhere
<greg-g> s/call/google hangout/
<jrwren> greg-g: where are you staying?
<greg-g> Chelsea on Monday night, but I have an appt in Ann Arbor Tues morning
<jrwren> you could probably rent for a day at Workentile Exchange if you really want a desk, inet and to work.
<jrwren> me, I'd probably do sweetwaters for bfast, work from tehre until ABC opens adn work from there :)
<greg-g> jrwren: I think you're right
<greg-g> :)
<jcastro> greg-g, I got fullblown office here for you if you want
<jcastro> and an entire bedroom if you need a place to stay of course
<greg-g> I'll probably stay at the MIL's :)
<greg-g> jcastro: what do you think of me showing up in the morning, doing my call at noon (to 1), then going to ABC/whatever for afternoon work/beer?
<greg-g> where "morning" == 10ish
<jcastro> let me check my calls
<greg-g> Dec 16th
<jcastro> yeah I can probably do that
<greg-g> sweet
<jcastro> jill will kill me if she can't see you
<jcastro> so we'll need to work something out if possible
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> still at 258-blah-1006?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> hey you got wheels or need transpo?
<greg-g> I'll probably rent a car
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> daily standup bbl
<greg-g> makes things so much easier
<jcastro> but yeah, count me in!
<greg-g> later
<greg-g> cool, will call ya
<cmaloney> https://plus.google.com/+TheWeightSaint/posts
<cmaloney> ADding events to the loco calendar
<rick_h_> party
<rick_h_> surgery sucks as does one handed typing :P
<rick_h_> greg-g: dude i can't drive while you're here!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-12
<greg-g> rick_h_: wait, what was the surgery for?
<rick_h_> greg shoulder. torn labrum
<cmaloney> Yeah, I'm at work when greg-g is here
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Did the surgery go well?
<cmaloney> http://arstechnica.com/cars/2014/12/ford-eyeing-its-competitors-ousts-myfordtouch-for-faster-sync-3/
<cmaloney> MOrning
<rick_h_> morn
<cmaloney> rick_h_: How are you feeling?
<rick_h_> bit rough and tumble but alive for now
<cmaloney> Cool.
<rick_h_> one of those "I use my shoulder for that too?" things
<cmaloney> Yeah, I'm sure you're being surprised. :)
<rick_h_> so rude awakening on just how many small things pull on it
<cmaloney> Including sleeping
<rick_h_> yea guess I'll be sleeping in my recliner for the next month
<rick_h_> but sitting down/getting up
<rick_h_> shifting in  a chair
<cmaloney> Yeah, it's a major muscle group
<rick_h_> also explains why I could get it to 'always hurt' when 'doing nothing'
<cmaloney> :(
<cmaloney> but I'm glad you're feeling better
<rick_h_> long road ahead
<cmaloney> Or at least are on the road to feeling better
<rick_h_> loving this cooling machine though :
<cmaloney> again, if you need anything (even if it's another ceiling to look at) let us know.
<rick_h_> :) will do
<rick_h_> ty much
<cmaloney> np
<cmaloney> waldo323_: http://s3hh.wordpress.com/2014/12/12/where-does-lxd-fit-in/
<brousch_> mrgoodcat: You will forfeit our current DGS game tomorrow
<cmaloney> Afternoon
<rick_h_> party
<DrDaemonEye> rick_h_: I'm about ready to go out and party... finals are done for me tonight
<rick_h_> woot
<DrDaemonEye> Already broke WCC's blackboard once
<rick_h_> umm yay?
<DrDaemonEye> Not so much yay.  It sucks and I almost failed one final because it crashed half way through uploading some code
<cmaloney> I hate it when I change something and something else that should be unrelated breaks.
<DrDaemonEye> heh, yep.
<cmaloney> Of course I also hate it when the error that is affected by my change is buried several layers in a stack trace. ;)
<DrDaemonEye> hehe.
<DrDaemonEye> I was taking the intro to java class at the community college... ended up being a waste of time.
<brousch_> So much hate
<DrDaemonEye> brousch_: not a fan either of java?
<brousch_> I was commenting on cmaloney's hatred of so many things
<DrDaemonEye> ahh
<brousch_> I've been doing some normal Android dev. It's not that bad, except the toolchain keeps breaking
<brousch_> A project I started a couple months ago now has gradle errors
<DrDaemonEye> Ahh.  I just got into android dev. stuff last night.  Keeping to the command line when working on it
<brousch_> I've used Kivy for it for many years
<DrDaemonEye> nice.  :)
<brousch_> I thought learning the Java way would help me understand Intents and such better
<DrDaemonEye> Was it of help?
<brousch_> So far all I've learned is that the regular android tools break as often as our Kivy tools do
<DrDaemonEye> heh.  And java tends to suck cpu for me when working in the GUI.
<brousch_> The speed of Android Studio is kind of painful
<DrDaemonEye> that it is
<cmaloney> jcastro: http://www.rush.com/12-months-of-rush-14-albums-from-mercury-era-for-release-in-2015/
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-13
<rick_h_> morning
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> Good morn... er, afternoon. :)
<rick_h_> yep hit afternoon
<cmaloney> Afternoon
<rick_h_> evening
<cmaloney> https://plus.google.com/+mattjackson/posts/fcnrgrjwkng
<cmaloney> rick_h_: ^^
<rick_h_> cmaloney: can you reshare it tome?
<rick_h_> i can't follow irc links on here
<cmaloney> Sure thing
<cmaloney> Reshared
<cmaloney> Man apparently it chose your old account
<rick_h_> ouch man...ouch
<cmaloney> Sorry, I saw and had to share
<cmaloney> I watched the Thanksgiving game against the Lions and was surprised the Lions won
<rick_h_> ugh
<cmaloney> Honestly I would have thought a game between the Lions and the Bears would have resulted in a team in one stadium over winning and both teams losing.
<jrwren> https://launchpad.net/~evarlast/+archive/ubuntu/golang1.4  community activity :)
<rick_h_> woot
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-14
<jrwren> http://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/2p7rec/go_14_ppa_with_packages_for_trusty_precise_and/  if anyone would like to upvote
<tony-smlr> We are getting ready to go live: SMLR E141 Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gJL0nPoHEU - Audio stream: http://live.smlr.us:8000/streaming
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> party
<cmaloney> rick_h_: How's the shoulder treating you?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: ok starting to hurt but spent some time shopping for a new recliner to live in
<rick_h_> and working on cutting out thge pain pills
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Ugh
<cmaloney> Hope you're feeling better soon
<cmaloney> DO you need anything?
<rick_h_> nope rest time
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-07
<_stink_> if there's a meeting and i'm not here, i vote yes on everything
<Gib> Penguicon meeting today had a good turn out. I'm not sure how we dan use that group to help us build a better Ubuntu local. I'm working on MDLUG attendance  . . .
<Gib> Penguicon meeting today had a good turn out. I'm not sure how we can use that group to help us build a better Ubuntu local. I'm working on MDLUG attendance  . . .
<jrwren> meeting!
<cmaloney> Hey folks!
<cmaloney> Hey Gib, thanks for that
<Gib> Penguicon meeting today had a good turn out. I'm not sure how we can use that group to help us build a better Ubuntu local. I'm working on MDLUG attendance  . . .
<cmaloney> Gib: repetition is unncecessary
<cmaloney> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-mi/921/detail/
<Gib> Penguicon is also looking to build a computer lab for use during Penguicon. I'm thinking of heading that up if I can get some support.  Load Ubuntu on a bunch of computers and let people try it.
<cmaloney> That's the agenda for the meeting
<cmaloney> Gib: Cool deal.
<Gib> Okay, I didn't know if you could see comments entered before you arrive.
<cmaloney> I know there was another group that did the lab for Penguicon before
<cmaloney> Not sure if they're still interested in doing that or not
<Gib> Do we want to work on helping people at penguicon to see Ubuntu and try it out?
<Gib> Topic is to verify the group. I know, that you put a lot of work into this group. I'm thinking we need to find people to join in to provide more workers.
<cmaloney> Well, I'd like to explain why we didn't pursue re-verification
<cmaloney> partly because we don't have sustained contribution
<Gib> My time on MDLUG has been proof to me that it takes several people all putting in time for anything to keep going.
<cmaloney> and it seems that it takes a "special event" for folks to come out of the wood-work. :)
<cmaloney> Part of the reason we don't have a lot of folks to help out is one of the best reasons: they got hired. :)
<Gib> Perhaps we can leveage more of the existing events.  Penguicon, and other cons, other clubs . . .
<cmaloney> I look at the list of nicks that are Canonical employees and it makes me very happy
<cmaloney> Gib: That's a good idea
<cmaloney> we already have some presence with Penguicon
<cmaloney> I'm looking forward to getting us another release party at Pcon
<Gib> Join Ubuntu local - get a job?  Sounds like an interesting advertising claim.
<cmaloney> but outside of Penguicon there's not a whole lot of movement in the group
<cmaloney> Part of which I attribute to the changing focus of Canonical and Ubuntu writ large
<cmaloney> eg: Convergent devices and Cloud-based services
<cmaloney> the desktop isn't the happening place anymore
<Gib> Okay we have PCON, MUG.  I plan to attend Confusion the weekend of jan 22.  A fall event is Conclavesf.net. Any others?
<Gib> Alright, so we move to other interests since the desktop is done?
<cmaloney> I don't know
<cmaloney> I'm still running Ubuntu
<Gib> I still run Ubuntu too.
<cmaloney> But that's my perspective on why participation is low
<Gib> Yup. We got it as far as it is going to go it seems.
<Gib> I certaninly have a long list of interests.  I could move on to a number of other things.
<cmaloney> Regardless, I don't see this as the end by any stretch
<cmaloney> but merely a course correction
<Gib> So, do we talk about convergent devices and cloud services to follow Canonical?
<cmaloney> I don't know. that's a question for the loco council
<Gib> The've hit the penetration levle that they can do on the desktop.  They have to widen out to other things to keep growing.
<Gib> I have a professional interest in convergent devices and cloud services. I'm looking at both of those at work.
<cmaloney> cool
<Gib> Speaking of which, I have to go to sleep now.  I have $56K worth of equipment that just arrived at work Friday that I need to install.
<cmaloney> Have fun!
<cmaloney> Hope to see you on Tuesday!
<Gib> Ta ta for now.  See ya at Mug on Tuesday night.
<Gib> Bye.
<cmaloney> ...
<Scary_Guy> why just Ubuntu?  why not also a VM and a bunch of other distros, maybe some live CDs too
<cmaloney> in what context?
<Scary_Guy> computer lab should have multiple flavors of linux if you just want to expose people.  I know many who hate the default unity interface
<Scary_Guy> I mean yeah you can change it but how many newbies know that?
<cmaloney> True. I think Gib was just looking for an activity for the Ubuntu loco to get involved in
<cmaloney> and his current activity is building this lab
<Scary_Guy> too bad I got back just after he took off
<cmaloney> But yeah, that's something to discuss with him. I think it would be neat to see different distros
<cmaloney> I haven't played with much of anything since I picked up Ubuntu
<Scary_Guy> well I'm sure you'll run into him before I do.  unless you can point him out on Tuesday assuming you are both there
<cmaloney> I think I'll be there
<cmaloney> I have a presentation. :)
<cmaloney> (Which I'm sort of working on now)
<Scary_Guy> awesome, on what?
<Scary_Guy> wait, I'll just go look
<cmaloney> It's nothing big
<cmaloney> More of an aperitif
<cmaloney> or a digestif
<Scary_Guy> nice, I like it
<Scary_Guy> be sure to mention BSD, Apple, Android, damn near every router probably, toasters, etc..
<Scary_Guy> cars
<cmaloney> heh
<Scary_Guy> technically some cars that run linux can have android head units in them, so you can linux while you linux
<Scary_Guy> I'm not sure what OnStar runs.  I have a friend who works for them.  I should ask her what OS is in it
<cmaloney> Yeah, not sure
<cmaloney> I thought my CD player might have Linux on it in my VW, but I think it's QNX
<Scary_Guy> meh, any *nix is good *nix
<Scary_Guy> afterall it's MUG, not MLG
<cmaloney> damn straight
<cmaloney> that's part of the reason for the presentation
<cmaloney> UNIX won
<Scary_Guy> I'll be happier though when mac and win are dead
<cmaloney> I have no quarrel with Macintosh save for their stupid patent lawsuits and idiotic Macintosh licensing
<cmaloney> They used to have every system 7 and prior disk available for folks to download
<cmaloney> no more
<cmaloney> so instead I gave money to Cloanto for the Amiga OS
<Scary_Guy> I liked them better before the iPod.  then hipsters got on board and everything went south.
<cmaloney> Apple was hipster before hipsters knew they were hipsters
<cmaloney> the Macintosh looked at home in Starbucks before there was a Starbucks
<Scary_Guy> I suppose, I just really hated trying to load anything on windows.  I had to get photos off of an iphone once and I needed a special app to do that.  android I just plugged it in and it was happy
<cmaloney> Yeah
<cmaloney> the reliance on iTunes is killing Apple
<Scary_Guy> it might not be so bad if iTunes for windows wasn't utter shit
<cmaloney> mornin'
<rick_h_> morning
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> How's the morning?
<rick_h_> at the airpprt through security
<rick_h_> but forgot my tablet keyboard/stand ... so mixed
<cmaloney> Ugh
<cmaloney> Started off the morning with a bug that we just discovered that has been like this for about a month
<cmaloney> related to me cleaning code and not doing it right
<cmaloney> fucking unicode.
<rick_h_> wheeee
<cmaloney> heh
<jcastro> greg-g: ping
<greg-g> jcastro: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
<jcastro> lol I hate you
<_stink_> haah
<greg-g> what do you need lazy person? :)
<jrwren> use ping -p to set some payload content :p
<greg-g> jcastro: ack
<jcastro> greg-g: hey are you still a wikipedian?
<cmaloney> jcastro: R40 DVD is awesome
<cmaloney> that is all
<jcastro> oooh
<cmaloney> Geddy's singing is a little rough around the wedges
<cmaloney> edges
<cmaloney> But something tells me this is the last tour for a while.
<cmaloney> if not the last tour
<cmaloney> at least until Neil recouperates and has more time with Olivia
<greg-g> jcastro: yup
<jcastro> greg-g: hey is there like a contrib section or something for mediawiki? We'd like to maintain our charm more in lockstep with upstream
<greg-g> git pull master every week? :)
<jcastro> no I mean for our code to live
<greg-g> oh, extensions
<cmaloney> aka: they want to make it your problem. ;)
<jcastro> like, is there a place where people collect puppet and chef scripts, etc.
<greg-g> oh...
<greg-g> not within mediawiki itself
<jcastro> right
<greg-g> there's projects like MW-Vagrant
<greg-g> but yeah, we don't care :)
<jcastro> ok so you guys don't have like a forge or something
<cmaloney> as evidenced by the MW install instructions. ;)
<jcastro> or whatever people call it
<greg-g> cmaloney: yes yes :)
<greg-g> we're a "HEAD or gtfo" kind of dev team
<greg-g> ungenerously
<jrwren> nice! I like that.
<greg-g> but really, we really care, we just don't have the time to care
<cmaloney> greg-g: TOngue was firmly in cheek
<jcastro> greg-g: so other than the core wikitech puppet production stuff, everything else just lives on the rest of the internet?
<greg-g> everything we care about is in gerrit
<greg-g> our gerrit, gerrit.wikimedia.org
<greg-g> (migrating to Phabricator for code-review this next year, if all goes well!)
<greg-g> but yeah, they'd be a separate project/repo
<jcastro> can people apply for project/repos?
<greg-g> it'd be an interesting discussion to include them in the mw repo itself
<greg-g> yep
<jcastro> this is similar to what postgres has, we're doing the same with them
<jcastro> greg-g: link me up to some instructions and we'll do it!
<greg-g> jcastro: https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Gerrit/New_repositories
<jcastro> awesome, thanks dude!
<jcastro> greg-g: do you recommend requesting or should I bring it up on a list first?
<jcastro> just in case they get all craig and be like "code dumpers!"
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> a conversation on-list is never a bad idea, honestly
<greg-g> https://lists.wikimedia.org/mailman/listinfo/wikitech-l
<jcastro> ack, will do so, <3 thanks
<greg-g> np
<jcastro> out of curiosity, does mediawiki run on php7 yet?
<cmaloney> Does anything?
<cmaloney> How big is the change?
<jcastro> I am debating asking aisrael to do a mediawiki performance benchmark between normal php, hhvm, and php7 for great justice
<cmaloney> iirc it was only released last week Thursday
<jrwren> that would be sweet!
<cmaloney> also: I really, really hate MySQL's laxness
<cmaloney> Searches with = are case insensitive
<aisrael> jcastro: I wouldn't be opposed to it. I still do plenty of PHP stuff on the side that I could use that kind of testing.
<aisrael> jcastro: any progress on finding/suckering someone in to write a php layer?
<greg-g> jcastro: no re php7, see the gory details at https://phabricator.wikimedia.org/T118932
<greg-g> (that's about min version)
<greg-g> re php7: https://phabricator.wikimedia.org/maniphest/?statuses=open%28%29&projects=PHID-PROJ-uvzjhw46mbirlh2cho4z#R
<jcastro> greg-g: that doesn't look as bad as I was expecting for a large project
<jcastro> aisrael: yeah I think we need to not have an apache-php one before I impress anyone
<jcastro> aisrael: the dude who started cacti is part of the AA PHP group
<jcastro> it was pretty fun, I'm going to go regularly I think
<aisrael> jcastro: Nice. How often do they meet, once a month?
<jcastro> still deciding on that, sounds like every other month for now
<jcastro> http://michigandevs.com/ has a slack channel for them
<aisrael> I need to come over a little more regularly
<jcastro> I idle in there
<cmaloney> Speaking of meetings, MUG meeting tomorrow
<jcastro> in #annarborphp
<cmaloney> SSL and "Oh the Places UNIX'll go"
<jcastro> everytime I see a slack link I actually think of you greg-g
<aisrael> Oh good. I like slack more than telegram
<greg-g> jcastro: I'm glad, I hope you think "he would hate it"
<greg-g> :)
<jcastro> I do
<cmaloney> hah
<cmaloney> That's what I figured.
<greg-g> irssi4life
<jcastro> when I saw the blog post going around "stop using slack for oss projects" I was like, aha! GREG probably wrote that
<cmaloney> I remember seeing that on Identi.ca
<jrwren> high 5 greg-g !
<jcastro> irssi is weaksauce
<jcastro> weechat 4 eva
<cmaloney> Weechat fistbump
<jcastro> It's sad that slack is so awesome
<jcastro> and irc is not fun
<cmaloney> IRc is fun
<cmaloney> we just don't have emoji and vieo
<cmaloney> video
<jcastro> or push
<jcastro> or persistance. :)
<cmaloney> what's push?
<cmaloney> Persistence is overrated
<cmaloney> We're like Twitter
<cmaloney> Ephemeral
<cmaloney> fleeting
<cmaloney> whoosh, there it goes
<cmaloney> Oh, mobile push notifications?
<cmaloney> Bah
<cmaloney> sit in a ssh channel like a gentleman
<cmaloney> ;)
<cmaloney> Allow yourself the freedom to disconnect for a while
<cmaloney> *om*
<cmaloney> IRC: The zen way to communicate
<cmaloney> Dammit, Mr. Rumbold from Are You Being Served passed away
<cmaloney> There goes the reunion rumors.
<jcastro> man guys, I got some ubiquiti gear because I am tired of crappy consumer wifi
<jcastro> and it's glorious
<cmaloney> heh
 * The_Machine shivers
<The_Machine> what flavor ubnt gear?
<The_Machine> i use it all of the time
<cmaloney> Go Enterprise or go home
 * The_Machine isn't sure he would call unifi AP enterprise, but it's aiight
<The_Machine> so cold in my house dammit
<cmaloney> http://www.computerworld.com/article/3012278/microsoft-windows/microsoft-sets-stage-for-massive-windows-10-upgrade-strategy.html
<jrwren> i'm about to block update.microsoft.com on my home network.
<jrwren> apparently all that spy stuff people complain about in win10 got pushed as updates to win 8 and 7 too.
<jrwren> so it doesn't matter if you didn't upgrade to 10. you are getting spied on just teh same.
<cmaloney> Yeah, it's ridiculous
<The_Machine> heh
<The_Machine> you guys think it's actually identifiable information?
<The_Machine> I think they're sending a lot of data
<The_Machine> but not traceable in the scary sense of things
<greg-g> what makes you think that?
<jrwren> i don't care what it is. I demand the ability to turn it all off.
<The_Machine> do you demand that ability with your phone as well?
<jrwren> There has been no evidence that it is identifiable. My IP address is identifiable, so it is identifiable.
<jrwren> Yes, I do demand it of my phone.
<cmaloney> And regardless it's yet another breach of trust
<jrwren> exactly.
<cmaloney> It's basically saying "We understand you don't want Windows 10 for some reason but we don't care"
<cmaloney> "Your preference is irrelevant"
<cmaloney> And that's unacceptable
<cmaloney> What pisses me off is folks think that's OK in the first place
<cmaloney> I wouldn't be nearly as pissed if Microsoft said "we need to concentrate on Windows 10 instead of supporting Windows 7 so we want as many folks on Windows 10 as possible"
<cmaloney> Renegotiate the agreement
<cmaloney> allow me the choice to understand your position
<cmaloney> telling me it's for my own good is when I check my fingers, wrists and wallet
<The_Machine70x7> good points
<cmaloney> And Microsoft is making their "Scroogled" campaign woefully ironic
<cmaloney> Apple is demonstrating they care about privacy
<cmaloney> Even though it's hurting their image as the "it just works" company
<cmaloney> I have to give them credit
<cmaloney> I wanted to believe in Nardelli's Microsoft. I think he can still do good things
<cmaloney> but Windows 10 is really screwing with my belief.
<jrwren> same here.
<jrwren> i'll forgive them when the enable posix in all windows versions.
<jrwren> them not doing so it stpuid and pointless.
<cmaloney> I have a line about Posix in my presentation for tomorrow
<cmaloney> something about "what the hell were they thinking"? :)
<jrwren> :)
<cmaloney> Good to know someone loves it
<jrwren> well, not NT posix
<jrwren> but the idea of std posix api has worked.
<jrwren> varying linux distros, BSDs, other unixes, they all work with same source code largely because of posix.
<cmaloney> Well, I blame NT Posix on Microsoft following the letter and not the spirit
<jrwren> http://brianreiter.org/2010/08/24/the-sad-history-of-the-microsoft-posix-subsystem/
<jrwren> i blame nt posix on them not shipping it.
<jrwren> no would coudl ship software based onit because it was only in enterprise windows.
<cmaloney> I thought NT was POSIX-compliant?
<cmaloney> ah
<cmaloney> Shows how much I paid attention
<cmaloney> Though I think at this point it's almost like getting mad at them for no longer supporting CORBA
<cmaloney> Honestly it's become a UNIX vs Windows world by my reckoning
<cmaloney> Apparently I'm about one porch shy of going full-southern
<jrwren> i just get angry because nothing works.
<jrwren> win7 was the best env I had, but it was lacking so much... so much like actual unix tools.
<jrwren> if msft would jsut ship win7 with posix enabled so I could build unix tools on top, without the cygwin stupid layer... it would be a nice OS IMO
<cmaloney> heh, and say Dennis Ritchie was right?
<cmaloney> Never
<jrwren> they could claim best of both worlds.
<cmaloney> I think Microsoft would sooner set themselves on fire
<jrwren> their VMS roots fused with UNIX roots.
<jrwren> stranger things have happened.
<cmaloney> http://www.art.net/~hopkins/Don/unix-haters/DennisRitchie.gif
<jrwren> lol
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-08
<Scary_Guy> https://i.imgur.com/TKr1YXl.jpg
<cmaloney> Nice!
<Scary_Guy> It's not bad, this guy's work is amazing though http://www.theokamecke.com/
<Scary_Guy> I have a thing for circuitry art
<cmaloney> Same
<cmaloney> Good morning
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> How goes?
<Scary_Guy> why am I awake?
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> Konnichiwa
<rick_h_> wheee
<cmaloney> Did you just arrive or is this day one of the fun?
<rick_h_> got in around midnight last night
<rick_h_> day one of fun aka doing work from my hotel room until meetings tomorrow
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-09
<cmaloney> woo woo
<derekv2> This could be the the best thing I ever bought: https://goo.gl/photos/VVsCZVnnmRvwp9cY6
<rick_h_> derekv2: which is the thing? monitor? desk? keyboard?
<derekv2> monitor
<derekv2> for scale, that's a 23" on the right =]
<derekv2> I'll be building the rest of the computer soon, for now the macbook can (barely) drive it.
<rick_h_> very cool
<jrwren> cool. what is the res? 2.5k or 4k?
<derekv> LOL I just realized I was admiring a photo of my new monitor on my new monitor... that's about as technonarcissitic as you can get
<rick_h_> :)
<derekv> 4k
<jrwren> cool.
<derekv> (also it's a terrible photo I know)
<derekv> even with the HRD my phone wasn't sure what to do with that one.
<derekv> the keyboard is 16~20 years old now, can't remember when I bought it.
<derekv> It's an AT connector, with a PS2 adapter, with a USB adapter
<derekv> my "new" one is at work
<derekv> waiting for keyboard.io for my next refresh
<Scary_Guy> I'm surprised they don't have direct AT to PS2
<Scary_Guy> http://blather.michaelwlucas.com/archives/2495 as it was mentioned tonight.  I looked it up
<cmaloney> Wow
<cmaloney> Scary_Guy: Thanks for that link
<cmaloney> derekv: That wow was for your setup
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-10
<Scary_Guy> NP cmaloney
<cmaloney> Morning
<rick_h_> evening
<cmaloney> heh
<_stink_> yo
<jcastro_> cmaloney: the new Roger Water The Wall bluray gets a +50 from me
<jcastro_> cmaloney: no, it usually is not cheaper
<cmaloney> +50? :)
<cmaloney> jcastro_: Sometimes it is cheaper to host your own
<alephone> derekv: how serious are you about the keyboard.io?
<alephone> derekv: I balk a bit at the price, but then I did buy 2 Kinesis Advantages so...
<jrwren> its always cheaper to DIY :p
<jrwren> like my hyperbole?
<cmaloney> heh
<jrwren> SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 113 to 114
<cmaloney> That's an unhappy drive
<cmaloney> Time for spinrite and an replacement
<jrwren> i've had drives which report it for years and keep working
<jrwren> but sadly, this is a different drive than one of my usual reports
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-11
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> How goes?
<_stink_> digging deep for motivation.
<_stink_> you?
<cmaloney> Getting ready to square away my dad-in-law's room at Royal Oak House
<cmaloney> And hopefully not getting so pissed off at the front office that I sarcastically tell the chucklefuck there to re-evaluate his life choices
<cmaloney> since he has yet to express any semblance of human compassion
<cmaloney> Seriously, he's failed the Voight Kampf
<jrwren> hahahaha
<jrwren> that is a damn shame.
<cmaloney> Yeah
<jrwren> everyone i've delt with about my dad has been very kind and helpful
<jrwren> 'cept the stupid bank, but they are just doing thier jobs.
<cmaloney> Yeah,. banks are immune to compassion
<jrwren> for all they know i was trying to do illegal things.
<cmaloney> yeah, there's a fine line between compassion and social engineering
<cmaloney> I don't expect the bank to be compassionate
<cmaloney> but fortunately we don't seem to have to worry about that
<cmaloney> jrwren: I can't fathom what you're going through now
<cmaloney> We had the joke "If you need anything let me know" "Yes, I need a Black Lotus (super rare Magic the Gathering card)"
<cmaloney> but seriously if you need anything I'll make the effort to get you that Black Lotus
<jrwren> I stopped at Black Lotus and assumed it is a sports car :)
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> It's also a bar in Clawson
<jrwren> oh right! and Brewery.
<jrwren> Their beer is drinkable :)
<cmaloney> mostly
<cmaloney> I know the owner
<cmaloney> or at least one of them
<greg-g> cmaloney: thanks for the bday note for Rowan :) :)
<greg-g> I just typed /win 93 in irssi
<greg-g> I think I have too many windows open
<_stink_> haha
<greg-g> but now I'm curious if I'll get to 100 before EOY
<rick_h_> greg-g: well now I know how to get to the numberred once when it hits 20
<rick_h_> at that point I go close something so it fits on the characters heh
<greg-g> I have numbers/lowercase alpha/uppercase/then some symbols, so it switches back to numbers at 81
<jrwren> ctrl-n and ctrl-p for next and previous and meta-a for last active window too.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: so funny story...almost bout a $1200 fountain pen today
<rick_h_> cmaloney: 100 yen is like .0
<rick_h_> errr .80
<greg-g> I installed a new plugin that aliases /go and then can tab-complete any channel name/user name and it takes you there
<rick_h_> and I was tired, and lost a 0 in my convertion and tested it and then said "I'll take this one. It's amazing. I can't believe it's only that price"
<rick_h_> so did one last double check with a calculator and went "ohhh...never mind" right at the register
<jrwren> lol
<jrwren> it was 150000 but you thought it was 15000 ?
<rick_h_> jrwren: 150,000 but thought it turned into $120
<rick_h_> and yay in flight wifi, but ugh when it goes between sattelites and goes awol for a bit
<rick_h_> woot! http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/10/google-fires-at-sonos-adds-multi-room-support-to-chromecast-audio/
<jrwren> cool!
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Hah
<cmaloney> greg-g: you're welcome
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-12
<cmaloney> Morning
<_stink_> yo
<rick_h_> evening
<_stink_> yo
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-13
<jrwren> ugh.
<jrwren> :)
<cmaloney> Truth
<greg-g> yup
<cmaloney> Morning
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> How goes?
<_stink_> writing a line here and there of python while helping with kid art time :P
<_stink_> you?
<brousch> I'm 3D printing presents
<jrwren> any lubuntu or xubuntu users here?
<_stink_> brousch: anything fun?
<brousch> http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:985137/
<brousch> My FIL has myotonic MD so it's hard for him to hold cards
<brousch> I also bought an automatic card shuffler for him
<brousch> I'm printing that holder at about 150% to make it easier to use
<_stink_> nice!
<cmaloney> brousch: That's cool
<cmaloney> I'm playing hookey from a family gathering
<rick_h_> evening
<flipsidecreation> good evening
<cmaloney> Evening
<flipsidecreation> good evening
<rick_h_> cmaloney: have any fun this weekend?
<cmaloney> a little
<cmaloney> went to 2nd and Charles on Friday afternoon
<cmaloney> Saturday was pretty low key
<cmaloney> and did a little rearranging in the basement this afternoon
 * rick_h_ looks up 2nd and charles
<cmaloney> party part
<cmaloney> pary
<cmaloney> party, even
<rick_h_> wheeee :)
<cmaloney> Back in the USA?
<rick_h_> yea, got in an hour late but 7:30am yesterday
<rick_h_> so one partial night of sleep on the road to recovery
<cmaloney> Good morning. :)
<rick_h_> something like that
<rick_h_> TZ craziness
<cmaloney> Yeha, no doubt
<cmaloney> Oh, and ran into _stink_ at Meijer this morning
<cmaloney> *highlight*
<rick_h_> hah, that's awesome
<rick_h_> long time no see. Did he have the whole crew with him?
<cmaloney> We call that burying the lead
<cmaloney> Nah, just him
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-12
<cmaloney> Lockharts is not in Lake Orion. ;)
<jrwren> no?
<cmaloney> that's in Royal Oak
<cmaloney> snow day
<cmaloney> also: good morning
<jrwren> snow day indeed.
<jrwren> good morning
<wolfger> isn't every day a snow day for you, cmaloney ?
<cmaloney> right now it is, but having JoDee here is a +
<cmaloney> Having to go out and snow blow the driveway is not a huge plus though
<cmaloney> well, I made it a whole season last year without winding the extension cable into the snow blower
<cmaloney> this season, notsomuch
<rick_h> oops
<rick_h> my wife did that last year, blew up the blades on the blower
<rick_h> took a few weeks and replacement parts...sucks
<rick_h> cmaloney: hope it came through just needing some untangling
<_stink_> i bought a snowblower, used it for one season.  forgot to empty the gas tank after the season.  now it only runs on choke.  instead of having it cleaned up... it has collected dust for 4 years and i just shovel.
<jrwren> lol.
<_stink_> every fall i hear 'hey you should get the snowblower working'
<jrwren> that sounds like something I would do.
<_stink_> every winter i hear 'you should have gotten the snowblower working'
<jrwren> all you gotta do is give it fresh gas, yeah?
<_stink_> i have tried fresh gas plus gas goo additive
<_stink_> still no go
<jrwren> oh, weird.
<jrwren> small engine repair is not something I enjoy. I know some people actually like it.
<_stink_> i would like to learn it for sure
<_stink_> but you know... it's pretty far down the list
<rick_h> yea, would be handy
<jrwren> i've intentionally avoided owning any small engines, so I've not needed to repair them ;)
<rick_h> one way
<rick_h> my wife didn't find getting handed the snow shovels while I was having summer across the world appealing though.
<rick_h> with the lawn service though, all engines are put away in storage other than the snow blower one yay
<jrwren> ha! nice!
<jrwren> i miss lawn service :(
<jrwren> but when the lawn service weed whacked our herb garden... i knew we were done with lawn service.
<wolfger> You should have the blower repaired or replaced. Then it will refuse to snow much that season, and the rest of us will thank you for it.
<wolfger> The year I bought my blower was the least-snowy year in memory.
<cmaloney> rick_h: Unfortunately the shielding tore, so it's ruined
<rick_h> cmaloney: ouch
<cmaloney> Amazon is bringing me another one. :)
<rick_h> cmaloney: the cable or the blower?
<cmaloney> Extension cord
<rick_h> ah ok, yea that's easier to deal with for sure
<cmaloney> Yeah
<_stink_> wolfger++
<cmaloney> Yeah, John (my old boss) bought a hefty snow blower one year
<cmaloney> that was they year we had the mildest winter
<jrwren> in fact, _stink_ you are now the reason we have had so much snow the last 4 yrs.
<jrwren> _stink_: I blame you for not fixing your snow blower.
<_stink_> really sorry guys
<wolfger> ^ +1
<cmaloney> ++
<_stink_> at least your kids like it!
<_stink_> i did it for them.
<jrwren> that is true. She is sledding right now.
<_stink_> mine have already been out and back in
<cmaloney> likely story
<jrwren> my tailbone still hurts just thinking about it.
<_stink_> hah
<wolfger> The reason adults don't sled: everything hurts more.
<cmaloney> We're not built like giant shock-absorbers anymore
<wolfger> mass++; flexibility--
<cmaloney> hah
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-13
<greg-g> Sorry, but if you A) cancel our 1:1 without notifying me and then B) in your reply to my "we had things to talk about, what happened" email you type "Gregg".... I... yeah
<greg-g> ftr: this was my 1:1 with my new boss/the CTO
<jrwren> lol
<cmaloney> greg-g: wtf
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h> morning
<cmaloney> How's the morning so far?
<rick_h> pretty snow morning? https://www.instagram.com/p/BN9Wp7EgcL-/?hl=en
 * rick_h isn't sure if that link works
<cmaloney> Yeah, that worked
<cmaloney> Nice view
<cmaloney> I'm at the dealership getting the car its 60K maint.
<cmaloney> whee
<cmaloney> AT&T is going to show us the latest gadgets
<cmaloney> Oh christ, it's the 700 club
<jrwren> o_O
<jrwren> pat robertson jr?
<jrwren> or is the old devil himself on?
<cmaloney> The elder
<jrwren> ugh.
<jrwren> i think that man contributed to me embracing nietzsche
<cmaloney> heh
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-14
<cmaloney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGBWX8cZlcs <- MUG Meeting
<wolfger> morning
<rick_h> Morning
<cmaloney> How's the morning so far?
<rick_h> cold
<rick_h> brrr
 * rick_h looks at weekly weather outlook and goes "damn late Jan came early"
<rick_h> cmaloney: CHC tonight?
<cmaloney> PLanning on it
<cmaloney> rick_h: ^^
<rick_h> cmaloney: coolio
<cmaloney> You?
<cmaloney> (Or are you strumming the sweet tones tonight?)
<cmaloney> bbiab
<rick_h> I have guitar, but my wife also wants me to leave the house
<rick_h> so thinking of heading down post-guitar
<wolfger> So, anybody in the market for a slightly used graphics card? GTX 960. PM if interested.
<cmaloney> rick_h: You're being forced out of the house. That's... interesting. :)
<cmaloney> Yeah, I'll be down there.
<rick_h> cmaloney: heh ok
<rick_h> well she has a motive.
<rick_h> her parents want a gift card for some market there
<rick_h> and she expects me to get it while down there :P
<cmaloney> J has her final so I may duck out to take her home, but that'll be quick
<cmaloney> Ah, I see
<cmaloney> So she has a plan and it needs to come together. :)
<rick_h> right, and part of that plan is "go on, get out of here. you should go to CHC"
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> More than willing to oblige the plan. :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-15
<cmaloney> rick_h: Still waiting on JoDee. Will be there when she's done withher exam
<rick_h> cmaloney: I turned around. Google had me at 1.5hrs to drive there with road issues
<rick_h> cmaloney: so pulled the plug sorry
<cmaloney> Yeah, no worries
<cmaloney> I was walking through it and it was kinda dicey
<cmaloney> And this weekend sounds like it's going to be positively lovely
<rick_h> Oh joy
<cmaloney> Totes fun
<cmaloney> and apparently B&L is closing up early tonight
<cmaloney> Good morning
<wolfger> One morning closer to Christmas. I guess that qualifies as good. :-)
<cmaloney> blergh
<cmaloney> I'm so completely out of the Christmas mood
<cmaloney> it's an interruption
<rick_h> gotta say, I'm so far behind I'm definitely not ready for that atm
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> The only thing I'm looking forward to for Christmas is having Chinese Food with JoDee and her sister.
<cmaloney> That's about it
<wolfger> scrooges
<cmaloney> Bah Don't Care.
<wolfger> I'm looking forward to my new toy. I been a good boy.
<rick_h> lol
<rick_h> I've already gotten all my new toys
<cmaloney> Heh
<wolfger> and looking forward to 11 days off work
<rick_h> it's just have to get ready for visiting folks/etc
<cmaloney> This does not surprise me
<rick_h> in-laws...damn
<rick_h> well I was told my new camper was my present
<rick_h> then my guitar...then...something else
<cmaloney> Have you already unwrapped it?
<cmaloney> heh
<wolfger> LOL
<rick_h> for us presents are used as permission to get something during the year
<rick_h> oh right, we got a king size bed this year
<wolfger> I'm getting an Occulus Rift. I've only been waiting for it for ten years or so. :-p
<rick_h> and of course the one I liked best had to be the most expensive so that was our "joint christmas"
<rick_h> lol
<cmaloney> Nice. :)
<rick_h> it is very nice
<rick_h> when I got home from the last sprint I went to bed and went "oh thank goodness...this is soooooo nice"
<wolfger> I hope so. It's my first "early adoption". My brain tells me I should wait for 2nd gen, but my heart says "why did we never get the developer kit?"
<rick_h> our old bed could be on par with some of the hotel ones I stay in heh
<wolfger> "some"?
<wolfger> Some are comfy. Most are not.
<cmaloney> So it's an upgrade from the Motel 6 "Sleeper Slab"
<jrwren> til: squid moved from universe to main between trusty and xenial. yay support!
<cmaloney> nice
<rick_h> ok, I can't tell if this is the end of our civilizatoin or just one more step until we get transporters... https://smile.amazon.com/b?node=8037720011&sa-no-redirect=1
<cmaloney> rick_h: Yep. WE're fucked. :)
<wolfger> One more way to put humans out of jobs. We'd better start accepting socialism quick, because there won't be anybody left who can afford to buy anything.
<cmaloney> And just deleted my Yahoo account
<cmaloney> it was a placeholder. Now it's gone.
<wolfger> Likely a good idea. I think the only thing tied to that account is a Flickr that I filled to capacity and promptly stopped using.
<brousch__> Guys, there's an offer letter in my email for a good Linux devops job.
<brousch__> I'll be working with Ubuntu servers
<greg-g> the second line makes me think you're going to take it :)
<greg-g> where at?
<jrwren> brousch__: congrats!
<brousch__> Limelight Network
<greg-g> brousch__: cool! remote I presume :)
<greg-g> (looks like their based in AZ)
<greg-g> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limelight_Networks
<brousch__> I'm excited about the job, but also because then only other option I have open right now is working for Dick and Betsy DeVoss
<brousch__> Limelight had a Grand Rapids office
<brousch__> Has
<greg-g> brousch__: ugggggh re DeVoss
<greg-g> "On July 1, 2016, it was announced that the Massachusetts District Court entered the final judgment in the case, with Limelight paying $51M in total damages to Akamai (to be reflected in Limelight's 2016 Q2 earnings)."Akamai wins patent lawsuit, with rival forced to pay $51M". Boston Business Journal."
<brousch__> Iknowright
<greg-g> heh :)
<greg-g> huh, that WP article lists FB as one of their customers. That surprises me as I know that FB has their own cdn :/
 * greg-g reads the citation
<brousch__> Or do they ...
<greg-g> :)
<brousch__> MS and YouTube have also been name-dropped. I cannot confirm or deny
<greg-g> oh, this FB thing is from 2006, when the PR says: "Limelight Networks today announced that Facebook, the leading online directory connecting people through social networks at schools, has extended its CDN relationship with Limelight."
<greg-g> a taaaad dated :)
<brousch__> Cmaloney they want to hire one more person for the role.
<brousch__> Long commute though
<greg-g> ah, no remote, lame :/
<brousch__> Occasional remote
<cmaloney> brousch__: Pass. Thanks. :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-16
<brousch__> Heh, this was in my FB feed just now. Well-targetted, jcastro https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/12/15/get-50-off-linux-foundation-training-and-certification/
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> Happy Friday: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwhLBqG1qxw
<jrwren> "Except where otherwise noted, blueprints are licensed under CC0." nicely done AWS lambda
<greg-g> nice
<greg-g> cmaloney: I hope that is Rebecca Black
<cmaloney> greg-g: Totally
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-17
<greg-g> it's almost quit'n time
<cmaloney> You should move back here. It was quit'n time a while ago. :)
<greg-g> but then I gotta get up waaaay early
<cmaloney> (not really). ;)
<greg-g> :) :)
<randy_> Hi there anyone available to help me with a problem I'm having?
<cmaloney> apparently not, since the problem appears to be with patience
<_stink_> hah
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-18
<cmaloney> morning
<dzho> howdy
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-11
<cmaloney> Good morning
<waldo323> good morning to you
<cmaloney> How's the morning?
<waldo323> it may be tired and is icy in places
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> Yeah, looking at the snow outside. Brrr.
<widox> morning
<rick_h> morning
<widox> cold indeed, glad I don't have to go out in it :)
<rick_h> yea, white stuff falling wheee
<cmaloney> Same here.
<jrwren> but its warm snow.
<jrwren> sledding!!! plz!
<rick_h> warm now? it was some 17 or whatever earlier
<rick_h> warm is defined as > 0F ?
<widox> its only getting colder this week
<cmaloney> Yeah, no joke
 * rick_h is thinking warm thoughts hitting "confirm" on flights to AR 
<cmaloney> Arizona?
<jrwren> 20's is warm if the wind is 5mph or less :)
<rick_h> arkansas
<cmaloney> Same diff.
<cmaloney> ;)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-12
<Scary_Guy> morning
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> BTW: MUG tonight
<cmaloney> Zimdale: ^
<Zimdale> Uhhhhhhhhhhg
<Zimdale> Will prolly miss it again :(
<Zimdale> I really need to get better at showing up
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> If only there were a meetup group or a calendar...
<cmaloney> or even an announcement mailing list.
<cmaloney> hurm
<brousch> I will miss it too
<Scary_Guy> I'm on the fence, I hate snow
<cmaloney> UNderstandable
<brousch> Shovel a path, then you don't have to walk on the fence
<Scary_Guy> of course snow shouldn't be too band tonight, tomorrow it's going to suck
<Scary_Guy> and I love pizza
<cmaloney> I'm not going to be able to make it for pizza tonght; have to pick JoDee up from work
<waldo323> what is this mug you are talking about?
<Zimdale> A sweet coffee mug that everyone wants to drink out of
<waldo323> sounds great
<Scary_Guy> I want that tactical coffee mug for no reason other than tacticool
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-13
<rick_h> woo! here comes the snow
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> Good morning
<mrgoodcat> morning
<mrgoodcat> signed an offer letter last night
<mrgoodcat> :)
<jrwren> congrats!
<jrwren> with whom? what is the role? when do you start? is the commute long?
<mrgoodcat> with dynatrace starting on the 16th
<mrgoodcat> the commute isn't terrible. its the same commute i've been making for teh last year so at least not worse
<mrgoodcat> its really just making official what we already knew. i've been working here since last september as an intern so this was a pretty natural step
<cmaloney> That's awesome! Congratulations!
<cmaloney> And awesome that it's already somewhere that you have some background
<rick_h> mrgoodcat: congrats, love that intern->fulltime move
<rick_h> suddenly, you're worth more $$ than a week ago!
<mrgoodcat> yea srs
<mrgoodcat> thanks
<mrgoodcat> and with a pretty aggressive pay schedule for the next 12 months
<mrgoodcat> so even more in a year
<mrgoodcat> i guess they couldn't get the number they actually wanted as a new hire of a recent college grad? so this is the workaround
<mrgoodcat> just my guess. this might be SOP
<cmaloney> That's cool
<cmaloney> Macomb CC just canceled classes, as did Schoolcraft
<cmaloney> I think I'm going to do virtual CHC tonight. ;)
<widox> and you're the closest! :p
<cmaloney> Yeah, no kidding
<cmaloney> Thinking of doing a virtual CHC tonight. :)
<cmaloney> eg: starting up a Jitsi meeting or something like that.
<Zimdale> A virtual meetup sounds more doable!
<cmaloney> Also means I can drink Kahlua instead of just coffee. :)
<jrwren> AAPS did a while aog
<rick_h> wheee https://photos.app.goo.gl/e6rCfuNZIDPzpEn13
<jrwren> so glad I don't drive :)
<rick_h> 4x4 mode engage!
 * rick_h needs to find something to go drive around in a few more hours when it gets deeper
<jrwren> Monday I tried to take the bus instead of driving... i waited 15min for the bus. it never came, so I walked home, got in the car and went to my meeting and still got there on time.
<rick_h> they let school out an hour early and got to get the kids
<jrwren> yeah, we walk to school. :)
<cmaloney> rick_h: Glad you got home safely
<rick_h> meh, it's not that bad. didn't slide around once :(
<rick_h> jrwren: yea, I like to walk but I have a hard limit when it's down in the teens.
<rick_h> forget it, I'll drive then
<cmaloney> heh
<jrwren> rick_h: same here... unless there is many inches of fresh snow, then I don't want to drive either, so I'll walk :)
<waldo323> I slid a little yesterday though wasn't going very fast
<waldo323> spent most of my day in the car today i think - we had a holiday lunch event +plus the longer than I had a few months ago commute
<cmaloney> Whee
<cmaloney> Off to try to plow
<waldo323> off to brave the roads
<waldo323> hope the plowing goes well
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-14
<cmaloney> It went well
<cmaloney> https://meet.jit.si/coffeehousecoders
<cmaloney> Virtual Coffee House coders
<jrwren> Good morning
<_stink_> yo
<wolfger> -yo
<rick_h> morning
<rick_h> everyone have fun in the snow?
<_stink_> only shoveled three times
<rick_h> same here, though stayed up until 11 to do the final one in the hopes I wouldn't need to do any more in the morning
<rick_h> looks like a winner so far.
<brousch> Twice yesterday, once this morning, none of them more than 2"
<rick_h> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1bEgLuk99U
<rick_h> kind of fun, didn't realize the nest cam could do a timelapse for me
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> Took JoDee to school Whee
<cmaloney> I shoveled last night, but haven't re-shoveled this morning
<jrwren> same.
<jrwren> only a little fell after I shoveled last night, so I'm ok with taht.
<jrwren> there is still a little empty salt spot on the drive that never got covered.
<jrwren> rick_h: you read The Way of Kings!!!
<rick_h> jrwren: yea, rereading it because the new book came out recently
<jrwren> rick_h: ha! same.  I'm rereading it right now :)
<rick_h> jrwren: I've been a sanderson fan since he finished up the robert jordan series
<rick_h> jrwren: yea, just finished book 1 again last night and onto 2
<rick_h> shoveling is great audible book time :)
<jrwren> cool.
<jrwren> I find its easier to re-read. The first read was great, but also, just because it is sooo long... i feel like i didn't enjoy certain parts as much as I am on the second read.
<rick_h> yea, true.
<rick_h> jrwren: check out the author's series for mistborn. I really liked those
<rick_h> jrwren: and the steelheart stuff is an interesting take
<rick_h> funny how he hops around adding a book to different series at a time
<jrwren> I read the mistborn trilogy last month or so.
<jrwren> It was ok, good even, but not as good as stormlight, IMO
<rick_h> no, different for sure
<rick_h> I can't always do 1k pages giant books back to back to back
<jrwren> I usually don't like fantasy, so I'd probably never have picked up mistborn, but my new boss bought it for me for my birthday because he heard htat I liked stormlight :)
<rick_h> I try to mix up fiction/non fiction at least but always good to have something lighter to blow through
<rick_h> hah
<rick_h> I grew up on fantasy. the D&D books, dritz, and the wheel of time series
<jrwren> yeah, I hadn't read much fiction at all this year until I got to that a couple months ago
<rick_h> it's more work for me to find interesting non-fiction to check out
<jrwren> too much non fiction, so this has been a nice diversion
<rick_h> yea, a good story is nice
<rick_h> that was my big complaint with the latest hodgeman book. No real story to pull it together
<jrwren> I don't think I've read him.
<rick_h> I love his judge john hodgeman postcast and he has some funny books of fake facts
<cmaloney> My year of reading was pretty much in the toilet
<cmaloney> (and I don't mean that most of my reading was on the toilet)
<jrwren> potty human books eh?
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> Lots of starts and stops
<rick_h> lol
<rick_h> I find I go in big waves
<rick_h> lots of podcasts, lots of reading/audio books
<rick_h> I thought I hadn't read much, but I did at the start and end of the year I guess. Just the middle was mainly a podcast world
<cmaloney> Yeah
<cmaloney> Also: Time to re-up the EFF membership
<cmaloney> looks like there's gonna be some legal wrangling to knock down this FCC stupidity
<cmaloney> Even thought the FCC building is apparently being evacuated
<Scary_Guy> https://www.commondreams.org/news/2017/12/13/property-verizon-projected-fcc-headquarters-ahead-vote-destroy-net-neutrality
<Scary_Guy> I say let it burn.  we need people good and pissed off for any real change
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-15
<cmaloney> morning (it's still morning for greg-g )
<greg-g> :)
<Scary_Guy> It's 05:00 somewhere
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-16
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> How's the day so far?
<_stink_> normal?
<_stink_> how abotu you
<cmaloney> It's going OK. Getting ready to shovel more fucking snow
<cmaloney> yay
<_stink_> hah
<_stink_> i'm hoping if i ignore it, it'll go away
<cmaloney> Yeah, I couldn't ignore it
<cmaloney> so now it's done, and now next door is doing hers
 * cmaloney did it with a shovel
<cmaloney> (phrasing)
<gamerchick02> ugh cmaloney. hope it's stopped snowing where you are
<jrwren> its sooo nice out today. very warm
<brousch> I broke out the snowblower today
<cmaloney> Yeah, it's not too bad over here
<cmaloney> we managed to get some snow
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-17
<tony-smlr> We are about to go live: SMLR E261 (12/16/2017) Video: http://youtu.be/OvJQc0RQ1zM
<gamerchick02_> w00t! ubuntu laptop back in business!!!
<jrwren> yay!
<cmaloney> Woo hoo
<gamerchick02_> for sure! i thought i borked it but apparently i did not
<gamerchick02_> got my extensions all setup too. gnome 3 is da bomb, even though i didn't like it before
<gamerchick02_> i can't get over how fast this xps13 STILL is
<dzho> what sort of extensions?
<dzho> are these must have things that take GNOME 3 from less palatable to more palatable?
<gamerchick02_> yes
<dzho> if you care to share some names or whatnot, much obliged.
<gamerchick02_> i'm using a workspace grid one, somafm, internet radio, ubuntu app indicators, ubuntu dock, and openweather
<dzho> cool, thanks
<gamerchick02_> there's more that can be installed via the website. these are just ones so i don't have to have a billion apps
<gamerchick02_> you're welcome!
